# "Gäsbock 11" - Samstag, 07. Mai 2011



## Kelme (22. Oktober 2010)

Um ein wenig die Verwirrung aus der Rückschau auf die Veranstaltung 2010 zu nehmen, hier also der Thread für "Gäsbock 11" 


Termin: Samstag, 07. Mai 2011 - 09:30 Uhr erster Start
Ort: Lambrecht(Pfalz) - Regionale Schule Lambrecht in der Wiesenstraße
Strecken: Es wird zwei geben. Achtung (jetzt kommt's): Eine länger und eine kürzere.
Höhenmeter: Sind vorhanden und die Streckendaten werden im Zuge der Genehmigung nach und nach veröffentlicht.
Max. 555 Teilnehmer können an den Start gehen.
Keine Zeitnahme. Keine Preisgelder. 
Verpflegung: Gibt es an der Strecke mit einiger Auswahl . Die Kenner wissen Bescheid und alle anderen dürfen sich überraschen lassen.
Anmeldung: Ab 15. November 2010 online über www.bike-pfalz.de
 Startgeld: Wie im vergangenen Jahr 20,-  und das Finisherpräsent kann gegen Zusatzzahlung von 5,-  bezogen werden. Es gibt _*kein *_T-Shirt .
Kein Meldeschluss (es sei denn die 555 bezahlten Plätze sind voll).
Keine Nachmeldegebühr.

Das muss als erste Information genügen. Ach ja: Es wird einen Startblock 1 "Rasierte Wade" geben. Wer sich dafür melden möchte: Nur zu!


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Oktober 2010)

Melde mich hiermit für Starblock 1...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (22. Oktober 2010)

melde mich für den Startblock Waden mit Dreadlocks


----------



## Hamecker (22. Oktober 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es wird einen Startblock 1 "Rasierte Wade" geben. Wer sich dafür melden möchte: Nur zu!


 
Sollte Startblock 1 nicht für "Rasierte Rennzicken" sein.


----------



## lomo (22. Oktober 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Melde mich hiermit für Starblock 1...



*Gröööööööhl* 

Edit: 444 bitte, danke!


----------



## Dddakk (22. Oktober 2010)

...will auch ein Startnummernschildchen...


----------



## hambacher (22. Oktober 2010)

nach meiner Meldung bleiben dann noch *550* Startplätze übrig


----------



## Haardtfahrer (22. Oktober 2010)

Ist ja wieder klar: "Anmeldung ab 15. November 2010"!

Und schon geht's sofort los mit den Anmeldungen. Da ich aber die wahre Welt kenne und die Regelbefolger eh nicht belohnt werden, mach ich lieber auch mit:

MELDUNG!

Startplatz egal, mach doch was Du willst. Machste ja sowieso! 

Freu mich schon!

Haardtfahrer 

Wieso kennt sich Hamecker eigentlich bzgl. des Behaarunggrades der Rennzicke aus?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (22. Oktober 2010)

Ist ja wieder klar: "Anmeldung ab 15. November 2010"!

Und schon geht's sofort los mit den Anmeldungen. Da ich aber die wahre Welt kenne und die Regelbefolger eh nicht belohnt werden, mach ich lieber auch mit:

MELDUNG!

Startplatz egal, mach doch was Du willst. Machste ja sowieso! 


Freu mich schon!

Haardtfahrer 

Wieso kennt sich Hamecker eigentlich bzgl. des Behaarunggrades der Rennzicke aus?


----------



## lomo (22. Oktober 2010)

Vrühstarter?


----------



## stier (22. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin dabei Melde mich hermit an !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (22. Oktober 2010)

Tja, da werde ich mich wohl anschließen. "Dabei"

Sven - Nummer egal!


----------



## tommybgoode (22. Oktober 2010)

coffer schrieb:


> Tja, da werde ich mich wohl anschließen. "Dabei"
> 
> Sven - Nummer egal!



Ich hol dann schonmal das Ticket 24+  Da werden noch mehr kommen...


----------



## MoneSi (22. Oktober 2010)

Der 7. Mai 2011 war ab dem Moment geblockt, als der Termin für den Marathon unter bike-pfalz.de veröffentlicht wurde
Fahr mit!!


----------



## Bergfried (22. Oktober 2010)

fahre auch mit!!!


----------



## lomo (22. Oktober 2010)

Bergfried schrieb:


> fahre auch mit!!!



Dodemit?


----------



## Kelme (23. Oktober 2010)

Bergfried schrieb:


> fahre auch mit!!!


Ich glaub' es hackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (23. Oktober 2010)

Fahre auch mit  ................


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Oktober 2010)

Ach,.. wenn das hier nen Wunschkonzert ist wünsche ich mir die #900.


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Oktober 2010)

Ach wenn wir schon bei Wünschen sind, ich wünsch mir es wäre der 7. Mai 
scheiß Kälte 
die 66 bitte


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Oktober 2010)

ich würde dann gerne *"555 -> Fibbs on TOUR"* nehmen wollen - dann brauchen mich nicht so viele überholen


----------



## Hamecker (23. Oktober 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wieso kennt sich Hamecker eigentlich bzgl. des Behaarunggrades der Rennzicke aus?


 
Insider




Dämon schrieb:


> Ach wenn wir schon bei Wünschen sind, ich wünsch mir es wäre der 7. Mai
> scheiß Kälte
> die 66 bitte


 
Steck diesen Typ zu den Rasierten Rennzicken, da ist der bestens aufgehoben. Und mich bitte hinter den SSP Block, sonst geht mir der Glöckchen Günther wieder auf die Erbse bis er mich endlich überholt hat.

Dies wäre mal wieder eine gute Gelegenheit für eine Scheiterhaufen Aktion.


----------



## Bergfried (23. Oktober 2010)

wir sind bereit!


----------



## Bakerbiker (23. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch dabei....hätte gerne die 0815, freu mich wie die Sau


----------



## lomo (23. Oktober 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Und mich bitte hinter den SSP Block, sonst geht mir der Glöckchen Günther wieder auf die Erbse bis er mich endlich überholt hat.



Glöckchen Günther:






Aber der Überholvorgang ist eigentlich relativ schnell absolviert!


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Oktober 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Steck diesen Typ zu den Rasierten Rennzicken, da ist der bestens aufgehoben.



never...wen soll ich den dann noch beim Überholen ärgern.
Werde mich wie immer gaaaanz hinten einreihen.


----------



## Luzy123 (24. Oktober 2010)

> Zitat von Dämon:
> Ach wenn wir schon bei Wünschen sind, ich wünsch mir es wäre der 7. Mai
> scheiß Kälte



Ach ja, das wäre schön. 



> Zitat von *Hamecker*:
> Dies wäre mal wieder eine gute Gelegenheit für eine Scheiterhaufen Aktion.



Ich wär dabei. Als Startnummer hätte dann gerne 1Mehr als Du (Hamecker) 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (24. Oktober 2010)

Luzy123 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich wär dabei. Als Startnummer hätte dann gerne 1Mehr als Du (Hamecker)
> 
> Gruß


Soll ich dann "Hamecker plus 1" drauf schreiben? 
Könnte ich glatt machen.


----------



## Optimizer (24. Oktober 2010)

Das gibt doch nur wieder Probleme mit den Fotos hinterher. 
BTW:
Ich hätte gerne die Startnummer 4130 mit dem Untertitel "Randzonenstahl". Danke.

Gruß aus der Badewanne
Der Bademizer.


----------



## Trail-Bremse (24. Oktober 2010)

> Dies wäre mal wieder eine gute Gelegenheit für eine Scheiterhaufen Aktion.


Da darf das Groupie ja nicht fehlen 
 DABEI


----------



## Markus (MW) (25. Oktober 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ach wenn wir schon bei Wünschen sind, ich wünsch mir es wäre der 7. Mai
> scheiß Kälte
> die 66 bitte




Visum ABGELEHNT !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
-----

Nummer is mir egal. Komme aach...


----------



## lomo (25. Oktober 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Nummer is mir egal. Komme aach...



Sehr schön


----------



## Hamecker (25. Oktober 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> never...wen soll ich den dann noch beim Überholen ärgern.
> Werde mich wie immer gaaaanz hinten einreihen.


 

Willst du den Glöckchen Günther jagen? Dann häng dir am 07.05.11 mal ne Kuhglocke an den Sattel.


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Oktober 2010)

Nicht unbedingt, das Gebimmel ging mir dieses Jahr schon auf den Sack, kaum weg war es auch schon wieder da.


----------



## Hemme (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

nach unserer Teilnahme im letzten Jahr freuen wir uns, dass es eine Fortsetzung gibt. Wir werden wieder mit einer repräsentativen Abordnung dabei sein.
Der Bericht:
http://www.nobrakes.de/race/gaesbockmarathon2010/gaesbock2010.htm

Viele Grüße aus dem Schwabenland.


----------



## Dddakk (4. November 2010)

@Hemme
Toller Bericht! Und danke für das Lob!
Also wenn wir sogar Schwaben kulinarisch zufrieden stellen konnten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (4. November 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @Hemme
> Toller Bericht! Und danke für das Lob!
> Also wenn wir sogar Schwaben kulinarisch zufrieden stellen konnten....


Vielleicht sollten wir in der Halle statt der üblichen Einheitsnudeln einfach mal Variationen von der Maultasche anbieten. Vegetarisch und "mit Flääsch". Geschmelzte Zwiebelchen und so. Aber dann wollen die Saarlänner bestimmt Lyoner und Maggi ...


----------



## Dämon__ (4. November 2010)

Mir sinn gar nett so klottich, mach mo nur.


----------



## Dddakk (4. November 2010)

..oder Käs-Spätzle. Sind das auch Nudeln?


----------



## Trail-Bremse (4. November 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..oder Käs-Spätzle. Sind das auch Nudeln?


 Lecker


----------



## Quente (4. November 2010)

...und Salat für Vegetarier, Fleischsalat.


----------



## Radler-01 (5. November 2010)

... also: ich melde mich jetzt doch mal an ... nicht wegen der Strecke, die wird ja bei den Speiseplänen zur Nebensache 
(kann ich auch nur essen und nicht fahren, das entspricht ja dann der großen Runde )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roischiffer (14. November 2010)

noch 3 Minuten


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. November 2010)

Auch schön, erst fahren, dann anmelden...


> *Lange Strecke*                                     aktiv ab: 15.11.2011 00:00:00


----------



## Kelme (15. November 2010)

So. Jetzt klappt das aber.

*Anmeldung*


----------



## roischiffer (15. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> So. Jetzt klappt das aber.



*geschafft, dieses Mal als 3. *


----------



## Hamecker (15. November 2010)

@Scheiterhaufen inkl. Trail - Bremse

Wie siehts aus Leutz,

Sammel- oder Einzelanmeldung?
Kurz oder Lang?
Rasiert oder Unrasiert?


----------



## Trail-Bremse (15. November 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> @Scheiterhaufen inkl. Trail - Bremse
> 
> Wie siehts aus Leutz,
> 
> ...


 Die Art der Anmeldung ist mir egal, ich komme eh unrasiert vorbei
Wobei ich zu lang und unrasiert tendiere


----------



## Optimizer (15. November 2010)

Ich rasiere grundsätzlich nie... gegen Sammelscheitermeldung hab ich nix einzuwenden. Bei der Strecke tendiere ich zu kurz.


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. November 2010)

... hab mich einzeln und kurz angemeldet 

Gruß

Fibbs - natürlich Finisher(present)


----------



## Kelme (15. November 2010)

Startblock "Rasierte Waden"

Den Startblock haben wir eingeführt, damit die "Rähßer" mal so richtig loslegen können und sich nicht durchs Feld kämpfen müssen bzw. durch Drängeleien bei den Genussfahrern auffallen. Kommt halt drauf an, wie man das sieht. Wer also meint, dass er/sie richtig schnell ist, kann dafür melden. Das Thema "rasierte Waden" werden wir im Startblock überprüfen und ggfs. holen wir schnell eine Enthaarung per Wachs vor Ort nach. Es braucht also dringend den Duft von Startöl über den ersten 50 Startern/Starterinnen. Sollen wir auch "Nachölen"?
Zeitnahme und Prämien gibt es für's Schnellfahren keine.


----------



## lomo (15. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Startblock "Rasierte Waden"
> 
> ... schnell eine Enthaarung per Wachs vor Ort ...



Heißwachs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Bremse (15. November 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Heißwachs?


 Autsch!


----------



## atlas (15. November 2010)

Live-Enthaarung.....wie geil,ich steh auf Schmerzen. 


Dann wolln wir mal,gelle!

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Hamecker (16. November 2010)

Das wäre doch mal ein Rucksackmodel für den Gäsbock Marathon.


----------



## lomo (16. November 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Das wäre doch mal ein Rucksackmodel für den Gäsbock Marathon.



Finisherpräsent!!!


----------



## donnersberger (16. November 2010)

hey was ein stylischer Trinkrucksack !!!


----------



## Dämon__ (16. November 2010)

wie geil, jederzeit Frischmilch und wenn es Hart kommt kannst du die vor den Bock spannen.


----------



## Dddakk (20. November 2010)

..wenn der Rucksack nun aber pieseln muss.. ?


----------



## lomo (21. November 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..wenn der Rucksack nun aber pieseln muss.. ?



verlustbehaftete Warmwasserheizung ...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. November 2010)

*Der Leibhaftige!* 

Und ich dachte, der hätte schon einen Startplatz bei SIS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (6. Dezember 2010)

Es wird ernst! 
mir fliegen Bild-Scherben um die Ohren:






Kelme, mach mal....aber nicht vor Samstag (?)


----------



## lomo (6. Dezember 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Es wird ernst!
> mir fliegen Bild-Scherben um die Ohren:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich seh nix!


----------



## Dddakk (6. Dezember 2010)

?


----------



## Kelme (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab' die Scherben mal zusammen gesetzt.



​
Das ist quasi ein Nikolaus- oder Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich, weil ich mir "Gäsbock 11" in diesen Farben gewünscht habe. Kennt die noch wer? "Das Wort, das ich nicht schreiben darf-Racing"?!

Die Kreativ- und Chaosabteilung der GBB hat einige Vorschläge gemacht, wie wir das Thema "Das Wort, das ich nicht schreiben darf-Racing" am 07. Mai umsetzen. Herrlich!


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Dezember 2010)

Die Farben sind echt geil, hoffe doch das es auch ein Trikot gibt in dem Design.


----------



## lomo (6. Dezember 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich hab' die Scherben mal zusammen gesetzt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann wieder sehen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. Dezember 2010)

Ein wenig Potential für die Nachbearbeitung ist da noch (es gibt eh nix, wo ich nicht noch´nen ne Senfsorte finde, die fehlt):

Das Blau ist sehr kräftig, klassisch wäre ein feineres, helleres Bleu mit ganz, ganz leichten Meeresgrün-Einschlag.

Das Orange könnte noch ein bisschen mehr Pepp vertragen. Mut zur Stärke!

Das Ganze trotzdem milchig! Das macht´s schwer!

Soll ich mal unseren Patentchef fragen, ob Du "Gulf" erwähnen darfst? Nicht das irgendein Internetscanner das Wort nebst Nutzer findet und lustige Briefe schreibt (ja, die Welt ist komplizierter geworden).

Haardtfahrer


----------



## Kelme (6. Dezember 2010)

Mein junger Freund, danke für den Hinweis wegen des "Wortes, das ich nicht schreiben darf". Das ändere ich lieber gleich, bevor so ein verwirrter Mensch mir kostenpflichtige Briefe schreibt.

Zur Farbkombination: Wenn man Fotoarchive durchsucht und sich die Rennwagen des Teams "Das Wort, das ich nicht schreiben darf" anschaut, erkennt man, dass mit den Farbtönen durchaus gespielt wurde und die mal heller und mal dunkler waren. Wie die Kreativ- und Chaosfraktion berichtet, wurden extra ein Farbmuster professionell vermessen und in irgendwelche kryptische Zahlenwerte übersetzt. Ich lasse die Künstler da einfach machen und am Ende wird es gut .


----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. Dezember 2010)

Weiß und Orange sind sowieso ´ne geile Kombination. Da passt jeder Blauton dazu!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. Dezember 2010)

Jehowa - Jehowa


----------



## Kelme (6. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt ist gerade mein Bildschirm explodiert ...


----------



## lomo (6. Dezember 2010)

Küüühl, ein Kurzheck ...  aber das Bild "rauscht".


----------



## Dddakk (6. Dezember 2010)

..nöö... der:


----------



## Deleted 77527 (6. Dezember 2010)

Darf ich auch mal: Ach wie schön nostalgisch. Die ersten Rennwagen des XXX-Racingteams habe ich an der heimischen Rennstrecke gesehen. Das muss in den sechziger Jahren gewesen sein....
Wenn Du nach Presberg saust (oder sausest??), kannst Du mehr erfahren (Die Seite habe ich aus ihrem Framekorsett befreit=


----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. Dezember 2010)

adus schrieb:


> habe ich an der heimischen Rennstrecke gesehen. Das muss in den sechziger Jahren gewesen sein....



Super adus, schreib hier bitte häufiger, dann fühle ich mich gleich viel frischer.  Oder erst richtig alt? Weiß noch nicht?!

Bist Du denn schon gemeldet?


----------



## Deleted 77527 (6. Dezember 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Super adus, schreib hier bitte häufiger, dann fühle ich mich gleich viel frischer.  Oder erst richtig alt? Weiß noch nicht?!


Sehr viel frischer wahrscheinlich. (s. u.)
Schreibe zwar nicht allzuviel im Forum, allerdings bin ich ein treuer Mitleser des Pfalzforums. Macht Spass.


Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Bist Du denn schon gemeldet?


Nein, noch nicht; will noch ein paar Kumpels 'überreden' mitzufahren.
Wäre ich angemeldet, würde nur noch einer bei Alterssortierung weiter oben in der Liste stehen (s. o.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. Dezember 2010)

´nen paar Kumpels? Die hier?


----------



## Radler-01 (7. Dezember 2010)

also - für ein Finisher-Trikot in dem Design würde ich mich sogar die 75 km quälen... und vllt. mein Rad umlackieren ? 
Ansonsten bin ich gespannt - ist/wird meine erste Teilnahme.


----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2010)

radler-01 schrieb:


> also - für ein Finisher-Trikot in dem Design würde ich ... sogar ... mein Rad *umlackieren* ...
> Ansonsten bin ich gespannt - ist/wird meine erste Teilnahme.



Gefährliche Aussage, unsere Erwartungshaltung ist jetzt entsprechend hoch


----------



## Miro266 (7. Dezember 2010)

und vllt. mein Rad umlackieren


.....so etwa


----------



## Dddakk (7. Dezember 2010)

..oder gar so?


----------



## Kelme (7. Dezember 2010)

Das ist alles viel zu dicht am Thema.
Denkt mal an sowas:





oder das da:





... und der Herr sprach: "Lächle und sei froh, denn es könnte schlimmer kommen.". Ich lächelte und war froh und es kam schlimmer.


----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das ist alles viel zu dicht am Thema.
> Denkt mal an sowas:



do fehlt de Uffkorkser drooo ...


917 Kurzheck rocks!


----------



## Dddakk (7. Dezember 2010)

Langheck! Dammisch!   387 km in Le Mans! Rekord bis heute!   Wusch!


----------



## Radler-01 (7. Dezember 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Gefährliche Aussage, unsere Erwartungshaltung ist jetzt entsprechend hoch


 
Sh;t - wie komm´ ich aus der Nummer wieder raus ...?  ich hatte eigentlich ´ne andere Farbkombination im Kopf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (7. Dezember 2010)

Und GT auch! So! Porno!






@ radler01 . Gar nicht!   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=192098


----------



## Radler-01 (7. Dezember 2010)

... ist ja der Hammer... gibt´s hier einen versteckten Gulf-Racing-Fanclub? Oder sind das die Farben der kommenden Saison...


----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Langheck! Dammisch!   387 km in Le Mans! Rekord bis heute!   Wusch!



Das auf deinem Bild ist aber ein Flossen-*Kurzheck*!

Langheck sieht so aus:





Sehr schön auch die Mischung aus Langheck und Kurzheck, "Sau" genannt:





@radler-01: das wäre doch auch eine Farbkombination für dich, oder?


----------



## Dddakk (7. Dezember 2010)

Dann mein ich Flossen-*Kurzheck!

*Hai-Flossen muss!


----------



## Quente (7. Dezember 2010)

Flossen - Rundheck


----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2010)

Quente schrieb:


> Flossen - Rundheck



*Darf man sowas hier posten???*
By the way: hat was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (7. Dezember 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> @radler-01: das wäre doch auch eine Farbkombination für dich, oder?


 
ich bin vllt. ab und an ne "Sau"; aber ich beschränke mich bei dem Vorschlag dann doch auf die schwarz-weißen Anteile mit ´ner "Idee" rot. Das rosé ist mir dann doch zu "greftich"... 

Wenn noch so Farbvorschläge kommen muß ich ja noch Fahrräder kaufen


----------



## Dddakk (7. Dezember 2010)

Quente schrieb:


> Flossen - Rundheck



..die kenn ich....


----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..die kenn ich....



Erzähl ...


----------



## Dddakk (8. Dezember 2010)

Also, sellmohls, als ich noch jung war, gab es mal, vor langer Zeit, eine Prinzessin. Diese lebte auf einer Burg. Diese war natürlich immer zugig und kalt, die Burg. Darum war die Prinzessin auch immer am frösteln. Da ich in dieser Zeit sehr hitzig war, durfte ich Hand anlegen und das gelungene Rundheck erwärmen...... .


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Dezember 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> immer zugig und kalt,* die Burg*.



BRÜLLER


----------



## Quente (8. Dezember 2010)

Welch ein Glück ich habe kalte Flossen und eine Prinzessin, sie wärmt mit ihrem gelungenen Rundheck nicht nur diese. Nix früher war alles besser, heute weis man mehr damit anzufangen. Schluss jetzt hier geht es um ernsten sportlichen Wettkampf, oder?


----------



## Dddakk (8. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt. Ihr solltet trainieren. Aber wir werden es euch wieder schwer machen an den VPs & Co. .


----------



## Miro266 (8. Dezember 2010)

Ja, Radspocht


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Dezember 2010)

haben will:


----------



## lomo (8. Dezember 2010)

Ttrs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Dezember 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Ttrs?



keine Ahnung


----------



## Dddakk (8. Dezember 2010)

@miro: deine Bild-Datenbanken sind unergründlich!

@fibbs: Der passt so gar nicht zu dir. Den fahren hier nur Russen- und SAP-Schicksen!


----------



## Bergfried (8. Dezember 2010)

Miro266 schrieb:


> Ja, Radspocht
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 199928



Aber von der harten Sorte!


----------



## Radler-01 (9. Dezember 2010)

mal ´ne Frage von einem "Unwissenden": was ist eigentlich ein >Radspocht< ?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. Dezember 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Ttrs?



Nee, der hat größere Löcher links und rechts unten mit Baba-Unterlippe und zwei Querstreben.


----------



## lomo (9. Dezember 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Nee, der hat größere Löcher links und rechts unten mit Baba-Unterlippe und zwei Querstreben.



Ach egal, bin bisher nur den 155 kW Roadster gefahren ...


----------



## Flugrost (10. Dezember 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Ach egal, bin bisher nur den 155 kW Roadster gefahren ...



Da kann ich locker mit nem 50kw Diesel mithalten. Locker - aber sowas von...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. Dezember 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Da kann ich locker mit nem 50kw Diesel mithalten. Locker - aber sowas von...



Aber nicht die Wege kaputtmachen:

http://www.challenger-ag.com/MFAgco/Images/Specs/Tractors/4300de.pdf


----------



## Dinsdale (12. Dezember 2010)

radler-01 schrieb:


> mal ´ne Frage von einem "Unwissenden": was ist eigentlich ein >Radspocht< ?


Die schreiben das falsch. Richtiger wäre Raddspocht oder Rattspocht. Ich bevorzuge die 2. Variante und ausgesprochen wird es Rattschpocht. Isses jetzt klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (15. Dezember 2010)

​
Nur mal wieder für die Farben . Das wird das Layout und die Idee für 2011.

*"Rasierte Waden"*
Die dürfen natürlich auch kure oder lange Strecke fahren. Der Zuspruch ist bis jetzt eher dünn und von den wenigen will schon wieder einer weiter nach hinten. Hey, Rähßer, was geht ab? Mehr Mut zum blanken Bein.


----------



## lomo (15. Dezember 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> *"Rasierte Waden"*
> ... und von den wenigen will schon wieder einer weiter nach hinten. ...



Ne, ne, ne, ne, ne, neee!
Da hinten sind schon die Singlespeeder (by the way: startet der Michi mit dem Biertransporter wieder?)


----------



## Kelme (15. Dezember 2010)

Wenn wir den Michi mit einem Trikot "Freeride L, langarm" in dem Design da oben ködern, wäre da bestimmt was machbar.


Memo an mich: 
1 x klassisch, langarm L
1 x klassisch, kurzarm, ...
1 x Freeride, ...


----------



## atlas (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Auch wenn ich die einzige "rasierte Wade"sein werde(wobei das mit dem rasieren schwierig wird-ich hab einen so genannten Warmarbeitsplatz,da verbrutzeln die meisten Haare),die Meldung bleibt.

Im Übrigen,die Aktion mit dem Test zur Stammzellenbestimmung finde ich so was von genial-auch wenn ich schon seit einiger Zeit in der Datenbank gespeichert bin.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. Dezember 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> ​
> Nur mal wieder für die Farben . Das wird das Layout und die Idee für 2011.
> 
> *"Rasierte Waden"*
> Die dürfen natürlich auch kure oder lange Strecke fahren. Der Zuspruch ist bis jetzt eher dünn und von den wenigen will schon wieder einer weiter nach hinten. Hey, Rähßer, was geht ab? Mehr Mut zum blanken Bein.



Weiterhin schön!

Orangene Hose wäre hipp! :daumen



p.s.: Haste meine Mehl nich gekriegt?


----------



## Radler-01 (16. Dezember 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Memo an mich:
> 1 x klassisch, langarm L
> 1 x klassisch, kurzarm, ...
> 1 x Freeride, ...


 
+ 1 klassisch, langarm L (?)  wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt 



.................. ???.................???......................???....................
> und den "Raddschpocht" habschimmernochnich verstanden/kapiert ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (16. Dezember 2010)

*Rattspocht *[rat'schpo:cht]; selten: Raddspocht - Nicht zu verwechseln mit "Rad fahren". 
Rattspocht wird in der Regel in der Gruppe ausgeführt. Als anerkannte Unterart als Einzelsportart gelten Zeitfahren an der Küste gegen den Wind und Singlespeedfahrten "Mann gegen Berg". 
Der Rattspocht in der Gruppe dient im wesentlichen der Befriedigung niederer (meist männlicher) Instinkte wie: "Ich kann schneller!", "Ich kann länger!" und zeichnet sich durch unbarmherzige Härte aber auch Disziplin aus. Dies beginnt i.d.R. mit dem pünktlichen Erscheinen zu Rattspocht-Veranstaltungen. "Zu-spät-Kommer" werden gerne hilflos am Treffpunkt zurück gelassen. Ebenso Spochtkameraden, die im Laufe der Sportausübung dem Tempo nicht mehr folgen können. In Ausnahmefällen wird ein Klappspaten zur Erledigung der Restformalitäten überlassen.
Rattspocht schließt Dinge wie "Warten am Berg", Hinterrad lutschen, Powergel, Energieriegel, ... aus. 
Anerkannt im Rattspocht: Heldenkurbeln, Randonneure, Eingangräder, ... .


----------



## Quente (16. Dezember 2010)

Was Radde macht ist Rattspocht, was wir alle tun auch, beim Einen tut es mehr weh (der hat keinen Gang), beim Anderen weniger, Freude haben alle, wenn es uns nicht gerade auf den Arsch haut.


----------



## Kelme (16. Dezember 2010)

Quente, du bist so nett! 
So ausgleichend. 
Harmoniebedürftig. 

Kurz: So weihnachtsfriedlich! 

Was ist los? 
Das geht besser!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. Dezember 2010)

Quente schrieb:


> Was Radde macht ist Rattspocht, was wir alle tun auch, beim Einen tut es mehr weh (der hat keinen Gang), beim Anderen weniger, Freude haben alle, wenn es uns nicht gerade auf den Arsch haut.



Also, da geht ja viel, aber auf den Arsch hauen laß ich mir nicht. Beim Raddsporcht! 

Am Berg warten geht beim Raddsporcht sowieso gar nicht, höchstens wenn es einen Espresso gibt oder Saumagen vom Grill oder Schnaps oder ... Nutellabrote!!!


----------



## Quente (16. Dezember 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Quente, du bist so nett!
> So ausgleichend.
> Harmoniebedürftig.
> 
> ...


 

Sind es die Drogen,
ist es die Liebe,
das Fehlen von pfälzer Luft in meinen Lungen
oder gar der lange Entzug von Rattspocht im Pfälzerwald?

So eine verdammte Scheizze ich will wieder in den Wald, meinen Körper den Berg hoch quälen und gaaanz laaaaangsam und voooorsichtig wieder runter. Quatscht nicht so viel fahrt Rad.


----------



## Hamecker (16. Dezember 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> oder ... Nutellabrote!!!


 
Probier mal Nudossi.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. Dezember 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Probier mal Nudossi.



Gibt´s die Ostpaste hier überhaupt? 

Nee, musste als Kind schon mit Nusspli aufwachsen, weil meine Eltern meinten, dass schmecke doch genau wie Nutella. Ja, das erklärt einiges an mir! 

Ich möchte daher dringend darum bitten, mein Erwachsenendasein beim Gäsbockmarathon weiterhin mit Nutella zu verschönen. Damit weiterhin zusammenwächst, was schon zusammen ist, kann ja ein Alternativstand aufgebaut werden. Da dieses Nudossi aber sündhaft teuer ist, wäre dafür ein Sponsor erforderlich.

Haardtfahrer

Probieren würde es aber selbstverrenklich schon.


----------



## Kelme (17. Dezember 2010)

Solange es dieses Nudossi-Zeugs nicht in der Farbvariante orange-blau gibt (zumindest die Verpackung), kommt mir der Kram nicht an die VP. Ich kenne doch die ganzen Suchtbolzen


----------



## Dddakk (17. Dezember 2010)

Öhm...


----------



## Kelme (17. Dezember 2010)

Du Photoshop-Gangster!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamecker (17. Dezember 2010)

Hoffentlich fühlt sich keiner angesprochen

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR91XzraM3U"]YouTube        - Nutella des Ostens[/nomedia]


----------



## lomo (22. Dezember 2010)

Äääääääähhhhhm,

wie sehen den für 2011 die Startnummern aus? 
Vielleicht muss ich von der 444 auf die 917 umschwenken ....


----------



## Kelme (22. Dezember 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Äääääääähhhhhm,
> 
> wie sehen den für 2011 die Startnummern aus? ...



Natürlich im Design passend. Da wäre eine 917 schon die bessere Wahl. Jetzt warte ich mal drauf, dass einer mit KH oder LH kommt.


----------



## Dddakk (22. Dezember 2010)

Die 917 kann nur einem gehören: Miro!


----------



## lomo (22. Dezember 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Die 917 kann nur einem gehören: Miro!



Hm, dann vielleicht die 917/20? 








@Dddakk: Öhm, hast du nicht nen Termin?


----------



## Radler-01 (23. Dezember 2010)

@kelme: danke für die Erklärung - jetzt hab auch ich das kapiert...


----------



## lomo (23. Dezember 2010)

Noch'n Appetizer gefällig?






Edit(h) sagt für's Jungvolk: *App*etizer hat nix mit dem Ei-von zu tun, sondern heisst auf deutsch Appetithäppchen, also kleine Vorspeise.


----------



## lomo (30. Dezember 2010)

Ne Variante:


----------



## versteher (3. Januar 2011)

Hab "drüben" schon mal gefragt ...
Wird es wieder einen extra Eingangrad-Startblock geben - gaaanz am Ende ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (3. Januar 2011)

..es wird sicher ne kleine Eingangrad-Lounge auf der Strecke geben...


----------



## lomo (3. Januar 2011)

Gaaaanz am Ende, klar:




Biertransporter von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (4. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne die Startnummer 4130 mit dem Untertitel "Randzonenstahl". Danke.


Kann ich nochmal umschwenken auf die "288" mit Untertitel "Bagger"????


----------



## lomo (4. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kann ich nochmal umschwenken auf die "288" mit Untertitel "Bagger"????



Schon da?


----------



## Optimizer (4. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Schon da?


nö, aber preordered...


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> nö, aber preordered...



meins ist Samstag da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (4. Januar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> meins ist Samstag da



Nach dem das andere so flott weg war ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Nach dem das andere so flott weg war ...



steht noch verpackt im Auto


----------



## Optimizer (4. Januar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> meins ist Samstag da


Franzosenschaukel? Oder doch Puffbike?


----------



## lomo (4. Januar 2011)

Egal was kommt, das schreit förmlich nach einem Aufbauthread ... bebildert latürnich!


----------



## Optimizer (4. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Egal was kommt, das schreit förmlich nach einem _*Aufbauthread *_... bebildert latürnich!


Gibbets da eigentlich ein passendes Unterforum?


----------



## rmfausi (4. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gibbets da eigentlich ein passendes Unterforum?



Vielleicht hier?
Das Bike entsteht doch hier in der Region, IMHO.
Ansonsten würde ich den Tech-Talk nehmen.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## lomo (4. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gibbets da eigentlich ein passendes Unterforum?



Mh, hab jetzt kein adäquates gefunden ... vielleicht einfach hier im lokalen Unterforum?


----------



## lomo (4. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> nö, aber preordered...



Ah ja


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Franzosenschaukel? Oder doch Puffbike?



weder noch 

Gruß

Fibbs - Hope Laufradsatz kommt erst in 3 Wochen - grrrr


----------



## Kelme (4. Januar 2011)

Gäsbock 11 - der Rückzugsort der heimatlosen Radbauer in der Pfalz. 
Ich liebe euch. 
Alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (5. Januar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> weder noch
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Fibbs - Hope Laufradsatz kommt erst in 3 Wochen - grrrr



Fully oder etwas Hartes


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Januar 2011)

hinten hart - vorne 160mm weich


----------



## Deleted 38566 (5. Januar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> hinten hart - vorne 160mm weich




Bin gespannt


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Januar 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt



und ich erst


----------



## Optimizer (5. Januar 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt


Ich jetzt aber auch.... Scirocco???


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich jetzt aber auch.... Scirocco???



hier geht´s weiter: Schlachtplatte


----------



## Kelme (8. Januar 2011)

*Start im gleichen Block*
Bei einigen Anmeldungen steht dabei "Bitte mit xy vom Team abc in den gleichen Block!". - Klar machen wir. Da wird also noch ein wenig umsortiert, aber bis jetzt hat ja noch keine(r) eine feste Startnummer zugeordnet.

*Wunschstartnummer*
Wer eine Wunschnummer angibt, wird diese - sofern nicht mehrfach gewünscht- auch erhalten. Der Optimizer sollte sich irgendwann mal entscheiden, welche es denn sein soll .


----------



## Optimizer (8. Januar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der Optimizer sollte sich irgendwann mal entscheiden, welche es denn sein soll .


288 Bagger


----------



## Hemme (8. Januar 2011)

Hey klasse
Da erübrigt sich zu sagen, dass alle, die irgendwas mit "noBrakes" im Anmeldenamen haben, im gleichen Block starten möchten.
Ab wieviel Teilnehmern bekommt man denn einen eigenen Startblock? Wir sind schon fast 10.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (8. Januar 2011)

Hemme schrieb:


> ...
> Ab wieviel Teilnehmern bekommt man denn einen eigenen Startblock? Wir sind schon fast 10.


Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher, ob ich wirklich einen eigenen Startblock haben möchte. Die Truppe im Hintergrund hat so viele "böse" Ideen auf Lager, dass es ein großer Spaß werden könnte, wenn der "noBrakes-Block" auf die Reise geschickt wird.


Kelme - traut Euch


----------



## lomo (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo Hemme,

sag mal, weisst du ob es um Heidenheim rum einigermassen Trails und so gibt, um mal ordentlich MTB zu fahren?


----------



## Hemme (8. Januar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher, ob ich wirklich einen eigenen Startblock haben möchte. Die Truppe im Hintergrund hat so viele "böse" Ideen auf Lager, dass es ein großer Spaß werden könnte, wenn der "noBrakes-Block" auf die Reise geschickt wird.
> 
> 
> Kelme - traut Euch



Uiuiu, das hört sich gefährlich an. Manche nehmen ja unseren Teamnamen wörtlich und verlangen dann vielleicht, dass wir 'brakeless' starten. Wir wären bergab dann immer die schnellsten, und müssten entsprechend Abstand zum Block vor uns haben, um nicht aufzulaufen. Nene, das wird vielleicht zu kompliziert. Wir mischen uns dann einfach unauffällig unters restliche Radelvolk


----------



## Hemme (8. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Hallo Hemme,
> 
> sag mal, weisst du ob es um Heidenheim rum einigermassen Trails und so gibt, um mal ordentlich MTB zu fahren?



In HDH gibts schon einige Trails, die gar ned übel sind. Allerdings fehlen etwas die Höhenmeter. Besser siehts Richtung Aalen aus. Wenns konkret wird, einfach melden. 
(Weil bei uns darf man offiziell nur auf befestigten Wegen mit mind. 2m Breite fahren usw...)


----------



## Kelme (8. Januar 2011)

Hemme schrieb:


> ... Wir mischen uns dann einfach unauffällig unters restliche Radelvolk


Kann sein, dass es dafür schon zu spät ist


----------



## Hemme (8. Januar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass es dafür schon zu spät ist



Ohje, was hab ich da bloss angezettelt. Meine Kumpels werden mich steinigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (8. Januar 2011)

Hemme schrieb:


> Ohje, was hab ich da bloss angezettelt. Meine Kumpels werden mich steinigen


Ja ja erst groß das Maul aufreißen und dann den Schwanz einziehen.
Wir Saarlänner werden die Herde schon vor uns her treiben!


----------



## lomo (8. Januar 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ja ja erst groß das Maul aufreißen und dann den Schwanz einziehen.
> Wir Saarlänner werden die Herde schon vor uns her treiben!



Wieso? Kommt ihr von hinten, reisst das Maul auf und ... ? Na lassen wir das.


----------



## Trail-Bremse (8. Januar 2011)

So, habe es auch mal geschafft mich anzumelden 
 Hoffe das Wetter bleibt so wie es heute gewesen ist, dann hab ich wenigstens etwas Training bis dahin 
  Man sieht sich


----------



## Bergfried (9. Januar 2011)

Trail-Bremse schrieb:


> So, habe es auch mal geschafft mich anzumelden
> Hoffe das Wetter bleibt so wie es heute gewesen ist, dann hab ich wenigstens etwas Training bis dahin
> Man sieht sich



Im Bier trinken, oder was?


----------



## Trail-Bremse (9. Januar 2011)

> Im Bier trinken, oder was?


 Isch trinke gar kein Bier


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. Januar 2011)

Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet:





Team Goulfe wäre bereit.


----------



## Kelme (10. Januar 2011)

Wenn's dein Rad ist, finde ich das sehr angemessen .


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. Januar 2011)

Mais oui, ist meins. Anderer Leute Räder müssen schon andere Leute fotografieren.


----------



## Kelme (10. Januar 2011)

A Drraum! Jetzt werde ich bergab noch nicht mal mehr von hinten sehen, sondern nur noch den einen sich entfernenden Luftzug wahrnehmen.

Kelme - Glückwunsch


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. Januar 2011)

Ja, schaun wir mal, wie schnell sich's damit den Berg hoch fährt. Vielleicht seh ich vorerst auch ein paar entzückende Rücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (10. Januar 2011)

FW v/h?


----------



## Houschter (10. Januar 2011)

Und immer schön die Waschanleitung beachten!
Schickes Radl, Glückwunsch.


----------



## Optimizer (10. Januar 2011)

*Wettrüsten für Gäsbock!?!*






Aber ein schönes Bike... so ganz anders als dein Altes...


----------



## lomo (10. Januar 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> ... Vielleicht seh ich vorerst auch ein paar entzückende Rücken.



Kenn ich


----------



## Dddakk (10. Januar 2011)

..für den Gäsbock darf er eigentlich nur das schicke alte nehmen. Heißt das nicht Mondgeiß oder so?


----------



## MoneSi (10. Januar 2011)

Nee, Moonraker...zumindest, wenn Tobias draufsitzt


----------



## Optimizer (10. Januar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..für den Gäsbock darf er eigentlich nur das schicke alte nehmen. Heißt das nicht Mondgeiß oder so?


Der Name ist doch zweitrangig... wichtig ist doch, dass es krumm und hart ist


----------



## lomo (10. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Der Name ist doch zweitrangig... wichtig ist doch, dass es krumm und hart ist



... ähm ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> FW v/h?


Jeweils 16cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Aber ein schönes Bike... so ganz anders als dein Altes...



Das war ja auch Sinn und Zweck der Übung.


----------



## lomo (10. Januar 2011)

Leergewicht?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. Januar 2011)

11,23 kg


----------



## lomo (10. Januar 2011)

Leichtbau!


----------



## Optimizer (10. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Leichtbau!



Und sogar mit Gangschaltung...


----------



## lomo (10. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Und sogar mit Gangschaltung...



Da könnte man noch was rausholen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (11. Januar 2011)

Schönes Rad! Viel Spaß damit, schließe mich aber an, dass ich davon dann wohl nur was sehe, wenn ich mal vorfahre und dann schaue.

Aber das Gewicht: 11,23 kg! 

Ist es ein 2009er 916? Müßte aber schwerer sein?!

Fakten, Fakten, Fakten!


----------



## lomo (11. Januar 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...Aber das Gewicht: 11,23 kg!
> 
> Ist es ein 2009er 916? Müßte aber schwerer sein?!
> 
> Fakten, Fakten, Fakten!



Sorry, dass ich in der Thematik vorgegriffen habe ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (11. Januar 2011)

Ok, es war wohl doch nicht so offensichtlich... Ich hab keine Ahnung, was das Spicy wiegt. Weniger als 13kg auf keinen Fall, eher 14,irgendwas. Das ist ein 2008 316.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (11. Januar 2011)

13,9 ohne

Wenn aber noch die Originalausstattung dran ist, hast Du für relativ kleines Geld irgendwann mal die Mögl. fürn Kilo weniger. Macht aber nur dünne Beine und ne schlechte Lunge!


----------



## Hamecker (11. Januar 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> 13,9 ohne
> 
> Wenn aber noch die Originalausstattung dran ist, hast Du für relativ kleines Geld irgendwann mal die Mögl. fürn Kilo weniger. Macht aber nur dünne Beine und ne schlechte Lunge!


 
Dünne Beine und ne schlechte Lunge hab ich immer, egal mit was ich fahr.


----------



## Dddakk (11. Januar 2011)

..diese Gewichtsdikussion wird nach dem Gäsbock 11 ziemlich unnötig sein. Auch der Olde Fritz wird dort gemästet. 

(..und beim CTF in BZA solls auch lecker sein...)


----------



## lomo (11. Januar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> (..und beim CTF in BZA solls auch lecker sein...)



Da gibt es lecker Höhenmeter!


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Januar 2011)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Dünne Beine und ne schlechte Lunge hab ich immer, egal mit was ich fahr.



Oh Gott...dann habe ich auch ein Problem. 



lomo schrieb:


> Da gibt es lecker Höhenmeter!



Das kann man wohl sagen...


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (11. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Da gibt es lecker Höhenmeter!



In diesem Gebiet gibt es manchmal sogar mehr als vorher bekannt waren....


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Januar 2011)

Ja der Hamecker hat es nicht so mit den Zahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (11. Januar 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ja der Hamecker hat es nicht so mit den Zahlen.



... sobald es über + 15° C geht.


----------



## Dddakk (11. Januar 2011)

..ihr braucht gar nicht abzulenken!   

Ich werde mir auch so ne Märgäss und ne S´chorlè erradeln.


----------



## Optimizer (11. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Da gibt es lecker Höhenmeter!


Gut, dass ich im Orgateam bin und an der VP stehe, wo es eher um Promille als um Hömes geht...


----------



## lomo (11. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich im Orgateam bin und an der VP stehe, wo es eher um Promille als um Hömes geht...



Aha, und je mehr Promille desto weniger Höhenmeter ...


----------



## Trail-Bremse (11. Januar 2011)

> Aha, und je mehr Promille desto weniger Höhenmeter ...


Proportional


----------



## Optimizer (11. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Aha, und je mehr Promille desto weniger Höhenmeter ...


Und was ist der Quotient aus Promille und Höhenmeter????? na??? hää???
Ganz klar: Grad Oechsle!


----------



## lomo (11. Januar 2011)

Ich seh's kommen, eine VP, von der ich mich nicht losreissen kann ... ihr macht mich fertig!


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Januar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..ihr braucht gar nicht abzulenken!
> 
> Ich werde mir auch so ne Märgäss und ne S´chorlè erradeln.



Grillen an der VP2 wäre doch mal was


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (11. Januar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Grillen an der VP2 wäre doch mal was



also ich wäre für Wildschweinspanferkel.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamecker (11. Januar 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ja der Hamecker hat es nicht so mit den Zahlen.


 
Die bisherigen Höhendifferenzen zwischen angegeben und tatsächlichen Höhenmetern waren doch bis jetzt immer Peanuts. Also absolut vernachlässigbar. Ich erinnere nur an die letzte Tour im Hameckerland.


----------



## lomo (11. Januar 2011)

Hamecker schrieb:


> ....Peanuts. Also absolut vernachlässigbar. Ich erinnere nur an die letzte Tour im Hameckerland.



Jaja, so viel Höhenmeter habe ich noch nie auf kürzester Strecke gesammelt.


----------



## Trail-Bremse (12. Januar 2011)

Vor allem haben wir nicht gefroren


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Januar 2011)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Die bisherigen Höhendifferenzen zwischen angegeben und tatsächlichen Höhenmetern waren doch bis jetzt immer Peanuts. Also absolut vernachlässigbar. Ich erinnere nur an die letzte Tour im Hameckerland.


Bei dir bin ich immer froh wenn ich am gleichen Tag ankomme.




Trail-Bremse schrieb:


> Vor allem haben wir nicht gefroren


Du hast ja auch schon im Winter warm...kein Wunder.


----------



## unocz (13. Januar 2011)

so anmeldung ist raus


----------



## Kelme (18. Januar 2011)

Gibt's da? Hab' gerade mal so durchgezählt und knapp die Hälfte der Startplätze für den 07. Mai ist weg. 

Aaaaber: Gerade mal sechs Leute bekennen sich zum Startblock "Rasierte Waden". Soll das heißen, dass am 07. Mai - wenn sich das so fortsetzt - ein klitzekleiner Block von 12 oder 15 Leuten als Einziger so richtig mit Vollgas losprescht? Alle anderen auf "Genuss-Tour"? Wir werden sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (18. Januar 2011)

bist du doch selber schuld das es so kommt, wenn ihr so viel anbietet bei den VP´s


----------



## Dddakk (18. Januar 2011)

..Neugier, Speichelfluss und Erstaunen wird auch die Ölwadler wieder zum abbremsen bringen.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (18. Januar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Gibt's da? Hab' gerade mal so durchgezählt und knapp die Hälfte der Startplätze für den 07. Mai ist weg.
> 
> Aaaaber: Gerade mal sechs Leute bekennen sich zum Startblock "Rasierte Waden". Soll das heißen, dass am 07. Mai - wenn sich das so fortsetzt - ein klitzekleiner Block von 12 oder 15 Leuten als Einziger so richtig mit Vollgas losprescht? Alle anderen auf "Genuss-Tour"? Wir werden sehen.




Nr. 7 

ach ja als Startnummer die 2210 wäre nett


----------



## Hamecker (18. Januar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Aaaaber: Gerade mal sechs Leute bekennen sich zum Startblock "Rasierte Waden". Soll das heißen, dass am 07. Mai - wenn sich das so fortsetzt - ein klitzekleiner Block von 12 oder 15 Leuten als Einziger so richtig mit Vollgas losprescht? Alle anderen auf "Genuss-Tour"? Wir werden sehen.


 
Die wenigsten Menschen stehen zu ihren Neigungen. Ihr solltet für die Rasierten Waden einen Darkroom Block anbieten. Da wären sie sozusagen Inkognito und müssten sich nur untereinander outen.


----------



## Alter Ossi (19. Januar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..Neugier, Speichelfluss und Erstaunen wird auch die Ölwadler wieder zum abbremsen bringen.



Bei Dir nehme ich mir dieses Jahr ne Stunde Zeit, mal sehen was Du so zu bieten hast!


----------



## Dddakk (19. Januar 2011)

..nüggs!  

Ich empfehle VP (=Verzögerungs-Punkt) 1 - 3 , und natürlich die Langstrecke.


----------



## Kelme (24. Januar 2011)

*0 und 1*

In der Teilnehmerliste habe ich mit Stand 21.01.2011 - 19:10 Uhr die Eingänge beim Meldegeld nachgetragen. Wir sind gerade dabei die 300 Teilnehmergrenze zu knacken. Ist also noch ein wenig Luft bis 555. 

Nur gleich der Hinweis für die Zeit, wenn es eng wird: Es kommt der Tag, da kriegen die einen Startplatz, die bezahlen und das fix. Wer da zu lange mit der Null zockt, hat ggfs. verloren.


----------



## Kelme (31. Januar 2011)

*Tusch! TäTää!*​



Profil_2011 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Noch Fragen?

Der Scharfrichter gleich zu Beginn - Kaisergarten.
Knapp 20 km zur ersten VP - Frankeneck
Streckenteilung bei Kilometer 30 am Molleyama San. Vielleicht kriegt der dieses Jahr schon wieder einen neuen Namen.
Für die Langstreckler eine in Teilen neue Strecke um Schwarzsohl (VP), das Leinbachtal und Elmstein.
Längere Pfadabfahrt von Esthal nach Breitenstein.
Iptestaler-Drecksanstieg wie immer dabei. Ich werde mitten im Anstieg ein Tablett mit Dartpfeilen aufstellen. Mein Konterfei steht dann 50 Meter weiter am Wegrand 50x100 Zentimeter. Bitte immer zwischen die Augen .
Sonder-VP mit Sonder-Überraschung 5 Kilometer vor dem Ziel.


----------



## Miro266 (31. Januar 2011)

Kelme,

für dieses Streckenprofil würde ich dich auch um 14.30 Uhr an der Sonder-VP absetzen, die Dartscheibe im Aufstieg wäre dann überflüssig.....

Miro`


----------



## Kelme (31. Januar 2011)

Hopp jetzt, du hättest wenigstens das Profil des Grauens zitieren können, damit es auf dieser neuen Seite auch auftaucht. Alles muss man hier selbst machen .




Profil_2011 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

80 Kilometer auf der langen Strecke. hatte ich das schon erwähnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (31. Januar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Profil_2011 von kelme_sis auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rieslingschorle?


----------



## Miro266 (31. Januar 2011)

trocken oder halbtrocken?


----------



## lomo (31. Januar 2011)

Trocken ... also der Riesling, nicht die Sonder-VP!


----------



## Kelme (31. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube, ich komme da nicht hin. Da kriege ich ja doch nur Kloppe.


----------



## Miro266 (31. Januar 2011)

@lomo
dir is ja klar, dass du der einzige sein wirst der dort trockenen Rieslingschorle trinkt.... oder?


----------



## lomo (31. Januar 2011)

Ups, überschnitten

@Kelme:
Hopp, jetzt mach net so!
Du kommst vorbei und trinkst ein Schörlsche mit (alternativ Rotwein).

@Miro:
Meinste mich? Ich kenne da mindestens noch einen Kandidaten ..


----------



## Dddakk (31. Januar 2011)

Lomo, beim "Klang" der Sonder-VP wird dir nach Anderem gelüsten......

und der Miro und ich, werden die VPs von hinten aufrollen...


----------



## lomo (31. Januar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Lomo, beim "Klang" der Sonder-VP wird dir nach Anderem gelüsten......
> 
> und der Miro und ich, werden die VPs von hinten aufrollen...



Echt? Nach dem "Iptestaler-Drecksanstieg" habe ich immer erstmal richtig "Dorschd!"


----------



## Dddakk (31. Januar 2011)

..es gibt Getränke, die löschen Dorschd noch besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (31. Januar 2011)

also mit haarigen Waden auf die Kurzstrecke, aber welches Tier wird es denn sein?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (31. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Du kommst vorbei und trinkst ein Schörlsche mit (alternativ Rotwein).



Also e DornfelderSchörlsche würd ich sicherlich trinken


----------



## roischiffer (1. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Profil_2011 von kelme_sis auf Flickr
> 
> 80 Kilometer auf der langen Strecke. hatte ich das schon erwähnt



& wieviel Hömes?


----------



## Flugrost (1. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich kenne da mindestens noch einen Kandidaten ..



noch zwei bei!


----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> noch zwei bei!



Allez hopp, das Feld füllt sich


----------



## Kelme (1. Februar 2011)

roischiffer schrieb:


> & wieviel Hömes?



Auf der Langstrecke werden so um die 2.000 rauspurzeln. Ich habe das mit MagicMaps geklickert und da ist halt immer ein wenig Abweichung dabei. Die Kurzstrecke dürfte bei 1.400 oder so enden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Auf der Langstrecke werden so um die 2.000 rauspurzeln. Ich habe das mit MagicMaps geklickert und da ist halt immer ein wenig Abweichung dabei. Die Kurzstrecke dürfte bei 1.400 oder so enden.



Also wie immer


----------



## Hamecker (1. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Auf der Langstrecke werden so um die 2.000 rauspurzeln. Ich habe das mit MagicMaps geklickert und da ist halt immer ein wenig Abweichung dabei. Die Kurzstrecke dürfte bei 1.400 oder so enden.



Kommt ganz darauf an wie viel Rotwein der Gute intus hat wenn er die Strecke in der digitalen Karte einträgt. Da wird schon der ein oder andere Punkt neben den Trail gesetzt.
Obwohl, im Mittel sollte es ja dann wieder einigermaßen stimmen.
Nimm das Ganze mal 0.9, dann kommt man einigermaßen hin. Ich weiß das aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Optimizer (1. Februar 2011)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Nimm das Ganze mal 0.9, dann kommt man einigermaßen hin. Ich weiß das aus Erfahrung.


Müsste man bei deinen Angaben eigentlich nicht mit 2 multiplizieren???


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Müsste man bei deinen Angaben eigentlich nicht mit 2 multiplizieren???



Die Formel ist einfach:

 HM x (Apfelschorle - Apfel) : Saumagen = Gäsbock11


----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2011)

what the hell is "Apfelsaftschorle"?


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> what the hell is "Apfelsaftschorle"?



ups,  gleich geändert.


----------



## Bergfried (1. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Echt? Nach dem "Iptestaler-Drecksanstieg" habe ich immer erstmal richtig "Dorschd!"



geadelt ist, wer Schmerzen kennt......


----------



## unocz (1. Februar 2011)

also wie lang ist jetzt nochmal die kurze und wie lang die lange strecke?


----------



## Dddakk (1. Februar 2011)

do lang Korz, ca. 1400/52 , 2 VPs + Boni
do lang Lang, ca. 2000/80 , 3 VPs + Boni


----------



## unocz (1. Februar 2011)

dange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (1. Februar 2011)

Bidde!
Aber der Lance kriegt niggs, und wehe der malt wieder alle Wege voll.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq2dvGwaHzs&feature=related"]YouTube        - CANNES LIONS 2010 GRAN PRIX - NIKE LIVESTRONG Chalkbot[/nomedia]


----------



## unocz (1. Februar 2011)

hehe, na das teil ist ja mal der hammer 

hatte ich schon bei der tour bestaunt. typisch amis


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Müsste man bei deinen Angaben eigentlich nicht mit 2 multiplizieren???



aber HALLO 

ab der VP2 zählt jeder Höhenmeter vierfach, egal ob Gäsbock11 oder CTF


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Februar 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> hehe, na das teil ist ja mal der hammer
> 
> hatte ich schon bei der tour bestaunt. typisch amis



Gibis auch in der MTB-Variante für die Tour am WE


----------



## Miro266 (1. Februar 2011)

341 Starter, ich glaub ich muß mich jetzt auch mal anmelden. 
Kelme, das is doch OK ?

Miro`


----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2011)

Miro266 schrieb:


> 341 Starter, ich glaub ich muß mich jetzt auch mal anmelden.
> Kelme, das is doch OK ?
> 
> Miro`



Subba. Noch'n Singlespeeder mehr!
Auch'n Rieslingschorle?


----------



## Miro266 (1. Februar 2011)

Wir sehn uns bei der Sonder VP....

Natürlich trockener Riesling Schorle.....oder Roter.... oder das andere Zeugs das es da gibt.......

Dong ! Dong ! Dong !

Miro`


----------



## Kelme (1. Februar 2011)

Miro266 schrieb:


> 341 Starter, ich glaub ich muß mich jetzt auch mal anmelden.
> Kelme, das is doch OK ?
> 
> Miro`


Männer, ich glaub' es hackt. Miró, sobald du in meiner Liste auftauchst, schmeiss ich dich sofort wieder raus und den Bergfried gleich mit. Der Kerl hat gleich noch "Langstrecke" gemeldet. Wenn der wüsste, wieviele Sternchen das ins Muttibuch gibt, würde er in seinen Keller gehen und bitterlich weinen. So wird das nie was mit der Gravur auf der Laterne, du Backblech .


----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... du Backblech .



Ja, morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (2. Februar 2011)

Heimlich-Melder.  Die kommen eh nur bis zur Spaltung.


----------



## amerryl (3. Februar 2011)

Hey,
Danke für die Einladung, coole Karte 
Bin zwar schon angemeldet, hab aber vergessen zu fragen:
*Gibt`s wieder Saumagen???
*
Wenn nicht überleg ich mir das nochmal


----------



## Miro266 (3. Februar 2011)

kulinarische Highlights werden auch dieses Jahr nicht fehlen, laß dich überraschen

Miro`


----------



## donnersberger (3. Februar 2011)

amerryl schrieb:


> Hey,
> Danke für die Einladung, coole Karte
> Bin zwar schon angemeldet, hab aber vergessen zu fragen:
> *Gibt`s wieder Saumagen???
> ...



ach war der Saumagen so geil...


----------



## Oettinger (4. Februar 2011)

dabei!

gibt's eine "schwerster Bock am Berg" Wertung?

wenn ja, dann muss ich wohl jetzt mit dem Training anfangen....


----------



## Dddakk (4. Februar 2011)

..ich höre gerade was von nem 19-Kilo-Bock. 
(gabs letztes Jahr nicht auch einen der seine Carbon-Sattelstütze durch ein Stück Teak-Holz ersetzt hat?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (4. Februar 2011)

Weil mein Leichtrad gerade im Beauty&Health-Center Apple-Heim war, bin ich letztes Jahr mit meinem 19,5 kg (Netto, mit Schlamm ca 19,7) Kona die Kurzstrecke gefahren, hatte damit aber nicht den schwersten Bock.

Die Holzsattelstüze hatte sich Zimbo geschnitzt und als Addon in seine Rad integriert, als seine Sattelklemme gerissen war, aber ne Carbon-Sattelstütze hatte er meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## Kelme (4. Februar 2011)

Saumagen vom Grill: Da können wir schon mal entspannt "Jepp!" sagen.
"Schwerster Bock am Berg": Gibt's auch.


----------



## Trail-Bremse (4. Februar 2011)

> kulinarische Highlights werden auch dieses Jahr nicht fehlen, laß dich überraschen


 Und ich gehe eigentlich biken um abzunehmen


----------



## LatteMacchiato (4. Februar 2011)

gemeldet und als gezahlt markiert

muss dann nur noch meine Waden rasieren, oder macht ihr das?


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Februar 2011)

Trail-Bremse schrieb:


> Und ich gehe eigentlich biken um abzunehmen



Wo willst du den noch abnehmen  vielleicht an den Waden wenn du die rasiert bekommst.


----------



## Trail-Bremse (4. Februar 2011)

> vielleicht an den Waden wenn du die rasiert bekommst.


 Die rasiere ich mir schon selbst 
Ist Pflicht im Sommer


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (4. Februar 2011)

Heute war sogar eine persönliche Einladung zum Gäsbock 11 im Briefkasten, aber wie es wohl aussieht kann ich dieses Jahr nicht dabei sein.

Aber falls es Trikots in diesem wirklich gelungenen Design gibt, würde ich trotzdem eins nehmen


----------



## Kelme (5. Februar 2011)

Das mit den Postkarten ist eine Idee der Kreativ- und Marketingabteilung. Ich geb's ja zu: Ich habe mir selbst auch eine schicken lassen. Als Erinnerungsstück. An sich sollte an die Leute eine Karte raus, die bei der "Letzten Ausfahrt Lambrecht" dabei waren und bis jetzt nicht angemeldet sind. Das Mengengerüst an verschickten Karten bei der gleichzeitigen Zahl an Anmeldungen hat eine leichte Panikattacke bei mir ausgelöst.


Kelme - eine Hand an der Reissleine


----------



## lomo (5. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... - eine Hand an der Reissleine



Finger weg!!!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (5. Februar 2011)

Also ich fand die Karte so schön, dass sie jetzt schön an der Wand hängt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (5. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> An sich sollte an die Leute eine Karte raus, die bei der "Letzten Ausfahrt Lambrecht" dabei waren und bis jetzt nicht angemeldet sind.
> 
> Kelme - eine Hand an der Reissleine



So eine Schei...hätte ich das gewusst...ich will auch so was!


----------



## Kelme (5. Februar 2011)

Wir haben noch welche.
Die bringen wir am 07. Mai mit und alles wird gut.
Plakate gibt es dann auch noch (gegen ein kleinen SOS.SIS-Spende).


----------



## Alter Ossi (5. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Plakate gibt es dann auch noch (gegen ein kleinen SOS.SIS-Spende).



Hab schon eins! Ist übrigens sehr schick! Die Spende hole ich gern nach!

Kann man schon Trikots bestellen oder reservieren?

Gruß David


----------



## coffer (5. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mein Plakat, so wie es sich gehört, beim Händler ins Schaufenster gehängt! Zuhause an der Wand sieht es ja keiner!! Tstststststst!!

Sven - will noch eins!


----------



## Dddakk (6. Februar 2011)

..habe auch ne Postkarte bekommen! 
Die gibt bestimmt ein philatelistisches Sammlerstück.
Darf ich jetzt auch melden?


----------



## Kelme (6. Februar 2011)

1. Warum ist meine Postkarte nich nicht da?
2. Melden? Geht's noch?!

Ach ja: Das Thema "Reissleine" habe ich mal kurz beschrieben. Klick-klack.


----------



## lomo (6. Februar 2011)

Memo an mich: Überweisung tätigen!


----------



## Miro266 (6. Februar 2011)

Hab auch noch keine Einladung bekommen weis nicht ob ich jetzt kommen sollAnmelden darf ich mich ja auch nicht

Miro`


----------



## Kelme (6. Februar 2011)

Ihr seid alles ganz arme, bemitleidenswerte Menschen. 
Eine Runde Mitleid für Euch alle: Oohhhhhhh!!

Kinners, ihr seid wenigstens draußen auf der Strecke und kriegt da was mit. Ich hocke da im Ziel und werde mir zumindest in diesem Jahr an der "Zeitnahme" einen Ast lachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergfried (6. Februar 2011)

yeah!
habe Karte bekommen und hab auch schon gemeldet...
 es gibt auch Muffin's . stimmt das??


----------



## Dddakk (6. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kinners, ihr seid wenigstens draußen auf der Strecke und kriegt da was mit. Ich hocke da im Ziel und werde mir zumindest in diesem Jahr an der "Zeitnahme" einen Ast lachen.




..sollte man es ihm nicht mal irgendwann sagen? Er scheint noch völlig ahnungslos zu sein...


----------



## Miro266 (6. Februar 2011)

nee, er muss nicht alles wissen

Miro`


----------



## Miro266 (7. Februar 2011)

Alles ist gut, die Karte ist heute gekommen. Gestempelt und mit Mai-Glöckenbriefmarke. Ja, auch die Mai-Glöckchenmarke ist kein Zufall. 
Danke Maria    

Miro`


----------



## unocz (7. Februar 2011)

<------- keine karte :/


----------



## lomo (7. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Memo an mich: Überweisung tätigen!



Überwiesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (7. Februar 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> <------- keine karte :/


Zu früh gemeldet? 
Ich bringe was mit.


----------



## Bogie (8. Februar 2011)

Da komm ich gestern abend heim ins traute Heim und was finde ich im Briefkasten?
Eine "offizielle" Einladung zum 11. Gäsbock.
Herzlichen Dank dafür Kelme.

Leider bleibt mein Startplatz dieses Jahr aber für jemand anderen frei. Ich muß ein paar Ersatzteile einbauen lassen. 
Schade, war letztes Jahr wirklich eine tolle Veranstaltung, die sehr viel Spaß gebracht hat (ob das daran lag, daß ich einem Singlespeeder einen blöden Spruch reingedrückt habe? Nein - nicht nur. Zimbo schnitzte sich mit meinem Leatherman eine Hilfssattelstütze; diverse Menschen beim ungehemmten Saumagenbrötchen-Vernichten zusehen ...).
Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei - wenn ich dann wieder eine so schöne Einladung bekomme.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Dddakk (8. Februar 2011)

@Bogie

Bedenke das spezifische Gewicht von Titan, Gold und ähnlichem. Nimm lieber Jute, Hanf und zur Not Kohlefaser.
Am Berg zählt jedes Gramm!  

(ich hoffe, ich habe "Ersatzteile" richtig gedeutet)


----------



## Houschter (8. Februar 2011)

@ Bogie: Lass uns doch ne "Invaliden-VP" machen!


----------



## Bogie (8. Februar 2011)

Es wird Titan und Keramik und irgendwelches hochvernetztes Plastik (da versteh ich nix von... von den anderen Materialien auch nicht... ich vertrau einfach mal dem Arzt...).
Zumindest sollen die "Lager" austauschbar sein
Das erinnert ja dann schon wieder ans Bike.

@Houschter: Laß uns in den Invaliden-Fred wechseln


----------



## Hamecker (8. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Zu früh gemeldet?
> Ich bringe was mit.


 
Wer zu früh kommt den bestraft nicht nur die Frau sondern auch der Kelme.


----------



## Kelme (8. Februar 2011)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Wer zu früh kommt den bestraft nicht nur die Frau sondern auch der Kelme.


... und was ist schlimmer?


----------



## lomo (8. Februar 2011)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Wer zu früh kommt den bestraft nicht nur die Frau sondern auch der Kelme.



Boaaaahh. Gewagt!


----------



## Hamecker (8. Februar 2011)

Ihr solltet nicht soviel zwischen den Zeilen lesen. Der Bezug ist auf zu früh heimkommen und zu früh anmelden gemünzt. Ihr seid mir aber auch ein paar Purschen.


----------



## Houschter (8. Februar 2011)

Hamecker schrieb:


> zu früh heimkommen



Milchmann statt Bratpfanne?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (8. Februar 2011)

Zitat:  "... und was ist schlimmer? 		"


Skylla oder Charybdis ?


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Februar 2011)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Wer zu früh kommt den bestraft nicht nur die Frau sondern auch der Kelme.



Da musst du ja keine Angst haben oder hat sich was geändert?
Übrigens wer ist den die Hübsche auf dem Flyer den ich nicht von dir bekommen habe. darüber reden wir noch.


----------



## Hamecker (8. Februar 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Milchmann statt Bratpfanne?!?


 
Wenn der Milchmann zweimal klingelt???



Dämon schrieb:


> Da musst du ja keine Angst haben oder hat sich was geändert?
> Übrigens wer ist den die Hübsche auf dem Flyer den ich nicht von dir bekommen habe. darüber reden wir noch.


 
Falls du am Sonntag Freigang bekommst, können wir das gerne diskutieren wenn ich dich in der Spitzkehre innen überhole.


----------



## Nafets (9. Februar 2011)

Warum ist auf der Karte eigentlich 2010 als Veranstaltungsjahr angepriesen?
Habt Ihr die Karten vom letzten Jahr genommen und nur die Vorderseite überklebt?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Kelme (9. Februar 2011)

Nafets schrieb:


> Warum ist auf der Karte eigentlich 2010 als Veranstaltungsjahr angepriesen?
> Habt Ihr die Karten vom letzten Jahr genommen und nur die Vorderseite überklebt?
> 
> Gruß Stefan


And the Winner of the Silver Medal is ... Nafets.
Der erste Preis geht an den Biertransporter Michi von "drüben". 

Im Rausch der Entwürfe ist uns das durch gerutscht.


----------



## Dddakk (9. Februar 2011)

4 x die "11" gegen 1 x die "10". Ich tippe auf _*11*_ ! 

 PS: 84% der Plätze sind weg.


----------



## lomo (11. Februar 2011)

*1*

Wollte ich nur mal so am Rande bemerken


----------



## Kelme (11. Februar 2011)

Das habe ich fein gemacht, oder? Am Wochenende werden ich die Mail an die Leute vorbereiten und ggfs. schon verschicken, die noch eine "0" haben. 
Sobald wir "dicht" (555 sagt der Vertrag) nach Anmeldungen (nicht nach Bezahlern) sind, schließe ich die Online-Anmeldung für ein paar Tage und lasse den "Nullern" die Chance sich durch Bezahlen einen Startplatz zu sichern. Wenn das nicht passiert, sind die Leute nach verstrichener Zahlfrist von der Liste und da dann wieder Platz ist, mache ich die Online-Anmeldung dann auch wieder auf.
Ach ja: Es gibt ja Menschen, die melden sich online an, aber ohne eine Email-Adresse zu hinterlassen. Die kriegen natürlich keine Erinnerungsmail von mir, sondern fliegen nach Ablauf der Zahlungsfrist einfach so raus .

Warum läuft das so? Wenn die Startplätze knapp werden, ist es um jeden Platz schade, der durch jemanden belegt wird, der zwar gemeldet hat, aber am 07. Mai nicht am Start steht und auch nicht bezahlt hat. Von daher: Lieber eine Starterin/einen Starter, der auch wirklich fahren will und dafür bezahlt, als jemanden, der eventuell doch nicht kommt. So einfach ist das.

Ach ja: Für Nachmeldungen in der Halle sieht es dieses Jahr ganz schlecht aus. Extrem schlecht.


----------



## Hamecker (11. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... und was ist schlimmer?


 
Eindeutig die der Frau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (11. Februar 2011)

Auch schon die *1*


----------



## Trail-Bremse (11. Februar 2011)

2 mal 1


----------



## Joshua60 (11. Februar 2011)

nicht heimlich angemeldet, bezahlt, aber nur  Kurzstrecke.


----------



## Schlettenbacher (11. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das habe ich fein gemacht, oder? Am Wochenende werden ich die Mail an die Leute vorbereiten und ggfs. schon verschicken, die noch eine "0" haben.



Upps, da kommen ja bald die "Binnen-Emails"!

"... zahlen Sie *binnen* 10 Tagen..."


----------



## Kelme (11. Februar 2011)

Schlettenbacher schrieb:


> Upps, da kommen ja bald die "Binnen-Emails"!
> 
> "... zahlen Sie *binnen* 10 Tagen..."


Ne, kommt so nicht. 
Ich duze alle .


----------



## lomo (11. Februar 2011)

Trail-Bremse schrieb:


> 2 mal 1



Im Lotto gewonnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Bremse (11. Februar 2011)

Wir erscheinen wieder im Doppelpack 
Eigentlich müsste es mal Skonto geben


----------



## Miro266 (11. Februar 2011)

Skonto gibts nicht, aber wenn du mit Rheinpfalzkarte zahlst kostet es 10% mehr

Miro`


----------



## Kelme (12. Februar 2011)

Miro266 schrieb:


> Skonto gibts nicht, aber wenn du mit Rheinpfalzkarte zahlst kostet es 10% mehr
> 
> Miro`


*Gröööhhhhll!!!*


----------



## lomo (12. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> *Gröööhhhhll!!!*



Ohweh, jetzt ist der Frühstückskaffee auf dem Bildschirm verteilt ...


----------



## Heuler (12. Februar 2011)

Hamecker schrieb:


> @Scheiterhaufen inkl. Trail - Bremse
> 
> Wie siehts aus Leutz,
> 
> ...



Scheiter- Heuler -haufen meldet sich zur Stelle ==> sesser bpät wie nie


----------



## Heuler (12. Februar 2011)

Trail-Bremse schrieb:


> Wir erscheinen wieder im Doppelpack
> Eigentlich müsste es mal Skonto geben



Der Doppelpack Heuler traniert wieder und kommt mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Auf den Bergen will ich ein Weinen und Klagen  anheben und auf den Auen der Trift ein Trauerlied anstimmen, .....
Jeremia 9:10


----------



## Dddakk (12. Februar 2011)

..90%...


----------



## südpfälzer (13. Februar 2011)

So, nach gutem Zureden vom Haardtfaher am Samstag auch noch schnell angemeldet.


----------



## Kelme (13. Februar 2011)

Heute Nacht wird die Online-Anmeldung dicht gemacht. Bis zum 01. März geht dann zunächst nichts mehr. Ab dann werden die "Reststartplätze" vergeben.


----------



## haubert (14. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Heute Nacht wird die Online-Anmeldung dicht gemacht. Bis zum 01. März geht dann zunächst nichts mehr. Ab dann werden die "Reststartplätze" vergeben.


 
Hallo Kelme,
ist das nicht eine Nacht zu früh?
Ich wollte mich mit drei Freunden noch anmelden.
Geht das noch ohne zu waren bis März?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (14. Februar 2011)

Ich war schlaflos und habe mir das Gedränge um die Startplätze nochmals angeschaut. Ergebnis: Jepp, es waren ein paar Stunden zu früh, aber das bleibt jetzt so. 

Die beste Lösung wird sein, sich jetzt das Weckerchen auf den 01. März zu stellen und zu hoffen, dass neben den im Moment noch offenen 25 Startplätzen weitere von Menschen dazu kommen, die bisher zwar gemeldet, aber auch bis zum 28. Februar nicht bezahlt haben.


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Februar 2011)

So ist richtig sei hart zu dir selbst.


----------



## Miro266 (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo Haubert,

ich glaube wir haben noch niemand weggeschickt der starten wollte. Was sollen wir machen wenn morgens vor der Anmeldung noch Leute stehen die von weit her angereist sind nur um mal mitzufahren und die nicht  mitgekriegt haben das die max. Anmeldezahlen erreicht sind, weil sie kein Internet haben?

Also macht euch keine Sorgen

Gruß Miro`

Jetzt krieg ich Haue von Kelme


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> So ist richtig sei *hart* ...



"Dunkel, kalt und *hart*!"

Ach, nee, das ist ja wann anders ...


----------



## Optimizer (14. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> die bisher zwar gemeldet, aber auch bis zum 28. Februar nicht bezahlt haben.


verdammt, ich muss unbedingt überweisen..... geht auch ne nachrangige Eintragung ins Grundbuch? Könnt ich grad noch mitdazumachen lassen....


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Februar 2011)

Miro266 schrieb:


> Hallo Haubert,
> 
> ich glaube wir haben noch niemand weggeschickt der starten wollte. Was sollen wir machen wenn morgens vor der Anmeldung noch Leute stehen die von weit her angereist sind nur um mal mitzufahren und die nicht  mitgekriegt haben das die max. Anmeldezahlen erreicht sind, weil sie kein Internet haben?
> 
> ...



Für dich überlegt er sich bestimmt was ganz besonderes.


----------



## Miro266 (14. Februar 2011)

Ja, wahrscheinlich schickt er mich am 7 Mai wieder in Wald - ohne Rad-
 
Miro`


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Miro266 schrieb:


> Hallo *Hau*bert,
> ...
> Jetzt krieg ich *Haue* von Kelme



 Hahahaha, das ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen ...


----------



## Kelme (14. Februar 2011)

Miro266 schrieb:


> ...
> Also macht euch keine Sorgen
> 
> Gruß Miro`
> ...


Auch du, mein Sohn Brutus?

Ich glaub' es hackt! Ich mach' hier einen auf "das Fallbeil" und kaum eine Stunde später blubbert hier der Weichspüler über den Flur. Ich versuche hier auf die harte Tour Ordnung, Disziplin und Zahlungsmoral einzufordern und was passiert? Kuschel- und Schmusekurs. Bekommt Euch dieser Drecks Valentinstag nicht, oder was?

Klartext: Wer nicht zahlt fliegt raus! Aus die Maus!


Kelme - ham'ers wieder?!



P.S.: Für empfindliche Gemüter:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miro266 (14. Februar 2011)

Na, Kelme halt... habs gewusst...

Miro`


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


>



Fehlt nur noch der hier


----------



## Kelme (14. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch der hier


Ich wollt's auf einen Schlag hinter mich bringen.


----------



## Houschter (14. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bekommt Euch dieser Drecks Valentinstag nicht, oder was?



Hab heut im Büro SWR3 gehört, mir iss jetzt noch ganz schlecht!


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Hab heut im Büro SWR3 gehört, mir iss jetzt noch ganz schlecht!



Kumm, geht fort! Saaach bloss!


----------



## Houschter (14. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Kumm, geht fort! Saaach bloss!



Seit'm dritte Schorle wärds langsam besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (14. Februar 2011)

Rotwein aus Portugal !

Brüllwitz des Tages: 

Was ist grün und sitzt am Klavier?


















Kiwie Wonder


----------



## Miro266 (14. Februar 2011)

Kelme schreibt heute nur lustige Sachen


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Miro266 schrieb:


> Kelme schreibt heute nur lustige Sachen



Nach nem 6er Karton Rotwein wäre ich auch (mehr als) lustich ...


----------



## MoneSi (14. Februar 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Hab heut im Büro SWR3 gehört, mir iss jetzt noch ganz schlecht!



Willkommen im Club! Ich guck jedenfalls keinen Film mit George Clooney oder SJP mehr...zumindest nicht synchronisiert!!


----------



## Kelme (14. Februar 2011)

Ich bin *nicht **lustig!* *Niemals!*


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club! Ich guck jedenfalls keinen Film mit George Clooney oder SJP mehr...zumindest nicht synchronisiert!!



"Original mit Untertitel"


----------



## Kelme (14. Februar 2011)

Muss das nicht CJP statt SJP heißen?


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich bin *nicht **lustig!* *Niemals!*


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Muss das nicht CJP statt SJP heißen?



"Zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied - zweites Lied -"


----------



## Kelme (14. Februar 2011)

Mein Postkorb kriegt gerade Besuch von solchen Mails wie "Ich bin bis zum 25.01.2011 außer Haus" oder "Empfänger unbekannt". Leute, ihr fliegt auch raus! Sofort!


Kelme - im Blutrausch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mein Postkorb kriegt gerade Besuch von solchen Mails wie *"Ich bin bis zum 25.01.2011 außer Haus"* ...



Entweder zu doof, den Abwesenheitsagenten richtig einzustellen oder aber man sollte ne Vermisstenmeldung aufgeben ...


----------



## Flugrost (14. Februar 2011)

Blutrausch? Seeehrr guut. Als wahrscheinlich letzter Melder gestern hab ich gerade eben überwiesen - Startnummernvorschlag? (997854?)


----------



## Kelme (14. Februar 2011)

Mit oder ohne Fragezeichen dahinter? 
Egal. 
Genehmigt.


----------



## Flugrost (14. Februar 2011)

Ohne ? *g*


----------



## MoneSi (14. Februar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> .... Startnummernvorschlag? (997854?)



He, gute Idee, die Telefonnummer als Startnummer....der Marathon für Akademiker und Singles mit Niveau....


----------



## Kelme (14. Februar 2011)

Jetzt biegt das wieder voll auf die Valentinstagsschiene ein. Oh Gott!


----------



## Flugrost (14. Februar 2011)

Nix Telefonnummer - mein "Wunschnettoverdienst" per anno. (Die Fonnummer is länger...)

Edit lasst mich mit Valendöner in Ruhe!


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... Valendöner ...



Mahlzeit!
Um was ging's nochmal?


----------



## Flugrost (14. Februar 2011)

Um Deine Sig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Um Deine Sig.



Achso!


----------



## Flugrost (14. Februar 2011)

Wow - Shapeauchen! Mutti - oder Hut ab - Buch?


----------



## Dddakk (15. Februar 2011)

Miros Darauf-Hinweis-Anti-Marketing-Strategie ging super auf! 

So konnte Kelme nochmaligst exakt auf den Aussortier-Modus hinweisen, und das er es ernst meint, sehr ernst. 

Richtig so! 3x 

Startnummern: Wegen des exklusiven Designs sollen dieses Jahr nur 3-stellige Telefonnummern verwendet werden können, wie man hört. Sollte aber Flugrost so arg Kontakt suchen, könnte ich ihm ein "Elitebiker".de Fähnchen ans Rad basteln.


----------



## Quente (15. Februar 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> He, gute Idee, die Telefonnummer als Startnummer....der Marathon für Akademiker und Singles mit Niveau....


 

...ohhh, die Elite unter sich. Dann fahr ich mal besser, eine Woche später, mit dem niveaulosen Pöbel in Pirmasens.
Da ist auch das Wetter besser.


----------



## Kelme (15. Februar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Sollte aber Flugrost so arg Kontakt suchen, könnte ich ihm ein "Elitebiker".de Fähnchen ans Rad basteln.


Wir haben doch extra das Textfeld für solche "Wunschnamen" auf de Startnummer. "Elitebiker.de" passt da prima drauf. Das kriegt der .


@Quente: Du darfst aussuchen: Priemel oder Lewwerworschd


----------



## Quente (15. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> @Quente: Du darfst aussuchen: Priemel oder Lewwerworschd


 

Krüppel ist im Moment passender aber schaun wir mal, vielleicht leg ich meine Scheu vor großen Menschenansammlungen bis zum 07. Mai ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (16. Februar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..., könnte ich ihm ein "Elitebiker".de Fähnchen ans Rad basteln.



Wennschon: Elitedöner.de


----------



## alexle (16. Februar 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> He, gute Idee, die Telefonnummer als Startnummer....der Marathon für Akademiker und Singles mit Niveau....


 
@ Kelme 
Kann ich als Teilnehmer einer VP auch ein Startnümmerchen mit Telefonnümmerchenkriegen bin ja schließlich auch Single


----------



## Trail-Bremse (16. Februar 2011)

Wow, Partnerbörse?


----------



## alexle (16. Februar 2011)

Trail-Bremse schrieb:


> Wow, Partnerbörse?


----------



## Trail-Bremse (16. Februar 2011)

Elite-Radler.de


----------



## rmfausi (16. Februar 2011)

Bei mir steht ab heute auch eine *1.* 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## lomo (17. Februar 2011)

Trail-Bremse schrieb:


> Wow, Partnerbörse?



Bei dem Ungleichgewicht?


----------



## Dddakk (17. Februar 2011)

Man könnte suchende Singles auch mit markanten Kopfbedeckungen kenntlich machen.
So wie diese unliierte Bikerin aus dem Schwarzwald. Nä?


----------



## lomo (17. Februar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Man könnte suchende Singles auch mit markanten Kopfbedeckungen kenntlich machen. ...



So etwa?


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Februar 2011)

Da passt man mal zwei Wochen nicht auf, schon ist alles ausgebucht...
Wenn die Anmeldung weiter geht, werde ich mich schnell anmelden,
diesmal vielleicht mit bedrucktem Schild "667 - Satan's Nachbar" (oder so ähnlich)

Schaumermal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (17. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> So etwa?



Dein Neuer?  Ich dachte eher an die Bommel.


----------



## lomo (17. Februar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Dein Neuer?  Ich dachte eher an die Bommel.



Die Bommel ist meine Neue


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Februar 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Da passt man mal zwei Wochen nicht auf, schon ist alles ausgebucht...
> Wenn die Anmeldung weiter geht, werde ich mich schnell anmelden,
> diesmal vielleicht mit bedrucktem Schild "667 - Satan's Nachbar" (oder so ähnlich)
> 
> Schaumermal...



kenne ich dich???


----------



## Kelme (17. Februar 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> diesmal vielleicht mit bedrucktem Schild "667 - Satan's Nachbar" (oder so ähnlich)
> 
> Schaumermal...


Wenn der Dämon nicht gerade in der passenden Währung bezahlt, wäre die 666 dieses Jahr bis jetzt sogar noch frei.


----------



## DoSe (17. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn der Dämon nicht gerade in der passenden Währung bezahlt, wäre die 666 dieses Jahr bis jetzt sogar noch frei.



Hallo,
du kannst du nicht einfach so, die seit Menschengedenken vergebene Nummer der Besenbiker einfach so anbieten!


----------



## Dddakk (17. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Die Bommel ist meine Neue




14?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bollenhut

@kelme    Die 666 gehörte doch dem Dose oder Sinus.


----------



## lomo (17. Februar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> 14?
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bollenhut
> 
> @kelme    Die 666 gehörte doch dem Dose oder Sinus.



11!

Gäsbock 11


----------



## Dddakk (17. Februar 2011)

Stimmt, nur 11 sind sichtbar.....


----------



## Kelme (17. Februar 2011)

DoSe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> du kannst du nicht einfach so, die seit Menschengedenken vergebene Nummer der Besenbiker einfach so anbieten!



Mist. Aus der Nummer komme ich nur schwer wieder raus.

Also: 
Zimbo: 667
Dämon: Irgendwas (der hat sich nix gewünscht).
Besenfahrer: 666 fü DoSe. 777 für - ja für wen denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (17. Februar 2011)

ich hätte gerne die 2210


----------



## Joshua60 (17. Februar 2011)

*5760  bitte
*


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn der Dämon nicht gerade in der passenden Währung bezahlt, wäre die 666 dieses Jahr bis jetzt sogar noch frei.



will haben....und bezahlt ist schon lange.


----------



## Optimizer (17. Februar 2011)

Sodele, hab mich nun auch zur "1" gemacht. 
@Kassenmeister K: Das mit der *288* und der Unterschrift *Bagger* war ja schon kommuniziert!?!?

Gruß
Der Optimizer - Vermerk ins Notizbuch: Brant Richards wegen Sponsoring antwittern...


----------



## Radler-01 (18. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mist. Aus der Nummer komme ich nur schwer wieder raus.
> 
> 777 für - ja für wen denn?


 
Ich helf dir: die 777 nehm ich, Zusatztext fällt mir noch ein.

Und seit gestern bin ich schuldenfrei (IG MTB + 25 )

(Bin gespannt auf meine erste Teilnahme)


----------



## Radler-01 (18. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mist. Aus der Nummer komme ich nur schwer wieder raus.


 
noch ein Vorschlag: einmal 999 und verkehrtrum (schreibt man das so?) ans Rad montieren - oder 666.1 und 666.2 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (18. Februar 2011)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> ich hätte gerne die 2210





Joshua60 schrieb:


> *5760  bitte
> *


Welchen Teil von "Startnummern: Wegen des exklusiven Designs sollen dieses Jahr nur 3-stellige Telefonnummern verwendet werden können, wie man hört." habt ihr zwei jetzt nicht verstanden?


----------



## Joshua60 (18. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Welchen Teil von "Startnummern: Wegen des exklusiven Designs sollen dieses Jahr nur 3-stellige Telefonnummern verwendet werden können, wie man hört." [...]


 
donnnämmischhaltgradwaskommt


----------



## Kelme (18. Februar 2011)

Das wollt' ich hören


----------



## Deleted 38566 (18. Februar 2011)

Ich hätte gerne die 

257

Danke


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Februar 2011)

Kelme du bist viel zu Großzügig...ist ja hier wie auf einem Wunschkonzert.


----------



## Kelme (18. Februar 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> ...ist ja hier wie auf einem Wunschkonzert.


Das glaubt ihr auch bloß . 

Ihr könnt euch Namen wünschen. Manch einer kriegt auch einen und hat sich keinen bestellt. Das macht mir immer besonders viel Spaß


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. Februar 2011)

Wenn hier alle Nummern kriegen, dann aber bitte auch vor dem Start laut durchzählen, ob alle da sind!

Mir kannst Du eine Nummer geben, die übrig bleibt. Zweiter Startblock wäre schön! Oder ich mach den Schlussfahrer, dann hab ich ´ne gute Ausrede ...

Ist aber alles egal, Hauptsache es gibt Nutellabrote. Und der Kaffeestand war auch gut, ´nen Schnäpschen zwischen durch und was gegrilltes ... und was zum Spielen ...


----------



## Radler-01 (19. Februar 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ..´nen Schnäpschen zwischen durch und was gegrilltes ... und was zum Spielen ...


 

'... das sind ja 3 Dinge auf einmal, das geht ja nun wirklich nicht  ...'  

doch Mami... bei Gäsbock 11...


----------



## Miro266 (19. Februar 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn hier alle Nummern kriegen, dann aber bitte auch vor dem Start laut durchzählen, ob alle da sind!
> 
> Mir kannst Du eine Nummer geben, die übrig bleibt. Zweiter Startblock wäre schön! Oder ich mach den Schlussfahrer, dann hab ich ´ne gute Ausrede ...
> 
> Ist aber alles egal, Hauptsache es gibt Nutellabrote. Und der Kaffeestand war auch gut, ´nen Schnäpschen zwischen durch und was gegrilltes ... und was zum Spielen ...



...und wer die schnellste Zeit kriegt auch noch einen Preis, oder was ?

Miro`


----------



## Dddakk (19. Februar 2011)

.. Gerüchte sind zu hören, das manche darauf aus sind, bei der Zeitnahme zu schummeln, nur um an tolle Preise zu kommen..  


Und noch was Anderes: Stehe ich heute an nem Kaffeestand, ca. 70 km von Lambrecht entfernt, da redeten 4 mir unbekannte Männer von nem völlig abgefahrenem MTB-Marathon in der Pfalz wo es unglaublich lustig sein soll und manche sich sogar verkleiden und es Helmuts Leibgericht gab. 

Ich hab dann mal nachgehakt, wo sie dies gehört hätten, oder ob jemand schon dort war..... : Sie haben es von 2 Bayern gehört, die 2010 dabei waren, welche sie im November beim Ski fahren in der nähe von Boulder/Colorado getroffen haben.   
...öhm...
GGG = Gäsbock goes Global!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (20. Februar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ... da redeten 4 mir unbekannte Männer von nem völlig abgefahrenem MTB-Marathon in der Pfalz wo es unglaublich lustig sein soll und manche sich sogar verkleiden und es Helmuts Leibgericht gab.
> 
> ...


Da könnte aber auch eine andere Veranstaltung in der Region gemeint sein . Also nicht, dass ich damit etwas zu tun hätte


----------



## Dddakk (20. Februar 2011)

.neenee..
Gäsemilch, Samurais und dröhnende Blech-Instrumente gabs nur bei einer Veranstaltung....


----------



## Kelme (20. Februar 2011)

Allerdings.


----------



## Kelme (22. Februar 2011)

*99* ist der Rest an Leuten, die ich angeschrieben habe von wegen "0" und "1" und die auch heute noch eine "0 stehen haben. Das kleine Druckerchen, das auf Karteneinschub querformatige Blättchen ausdruckt, ist mein bester Freund, wird täglich besucht und die Liste aktualisiert.

Klartext: Wenn in einer Woche die Online-Anmeldung wieder aufgeht, wird es wieder ein paar freie Plätze geben und es werden mehr sein, als die Differenz zwischen den 555 maximal möglichen und den heute 532 Menschen, die auf der Liste stehen.


----------



## Quente (23. Februar 2011)

Trail-Bremse schrieb:


> Elite-Radler.de


 


Gibt es doch schon...

http://www.radflirt.de/


----------



## Dddakk (23. Februar 2011)

..das ist aber keine selbst ernannte Elite!


----------



## Trail-Bremse (23. Februar 2011)

Das hab ich von "Elitepartner.de" etwas abgewandelt.  Passt genau, oder?    Da sich doch im Forum die Elite des Radsports tummelt


----------



## lomo (24. Februar 2011)

Trail-Bremse schrieb:


> Das hab ich von "Elitepartner.de" etwas abgewandelt.  Passt genau, oder?    Da sich doch im Forum die Elite des Radsports tummelt



Meinst Du von der Physiognomie und/oder vom Konstitutionstyp her?


----------



## Trail-Bremse (24. Februar 2011)

Elite ist Elite und beinhaltet beides.
 Mal mehr, mal weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miro266 (24. Februar 2011)

Trail-Bremse schrieb:


> Elite ist Elite und beinhaltet beides.
> Mal mehr, mal weniger



@ Kelme

hat schon jemand Elitepartner auf der Startnummer stehen?

Miro`


----------



## Kelme (24. Februar 2011)

Elitedöner.de hab' ich schon vergeben. Elitepartner kriegt der Stoker auf Joshuas Tandem.


----------



## lomo (24. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Elitedöner.de hab' ich schon vergeben. Elitepartner kriegt der Stoker auf Joshuas Tandem.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (24. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe, für letzteres gibts keine Besetzungscouch.


----------



## Kelme (24. Februar 2011)

Dieses grandiose Bild ist in diesem Forum leider viel zu selten zu sehen. Also hier nochmals für alle :





Warum? Joshua braucht dringend einen Stoker für den 07. Mai und unter www.bike-pfalz.de habe ich kurz beschrieben, wie man an diesen kostenlosen Mitfahrplatz ran kommt. Also mal zackig eine PN an mich (mit Trikotgröße ) und dann los.


----------



## Miro266 (24. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dieses grandiose Bild ist in diesem Forum leider viel zu selten zu sehen. Also hier nochmals für alle :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trikotgröße ?????

Trikot-- Blau-Orange-- sehr exclusiv--?  Hallo ????

Miro`


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (24. Februar 2011)

Miro266 schrieb:


> Trikotgröße ?????
> 
> Trikot-- Blau-Orange-- sehr exclusiv--?  Hallo ????
> 
> Miro`


Hab' ich was von Farben gesagt?


----------



## lomo (24. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dieses grandiose Bild ist in diesem Forum leider viel zu selten zu sehen. Also hier nochmals für alle :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mmmh! "S"?


----------



## Miro266 (24. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Hab' ich was von Farben gesagt?



etwa ein altes Trikot-verschwitzt und geflickt ?


----------



## Dddakk (25. Februar 2011)

Auf das Nicolai passt eigentlich nur eine Farbe:


----------



## Kelme (26. Februar 2011)

*75 Rest*​
Wenn jetzt bis zum 01. März nix mehr auf dem Konto in Sachen Meldegeldeingang passieren würde, wären ab 01. März genau 75 Startplätze zu vergeben. 57 davon sind zwar informiert, dass die Zeit abläuft, aber es tut sich bisher nichts. Ist ja auch noch Zeit . Die 18 übrigen Startplätze waren Reserve.

Möchte jemand  bei den übrigen Startplätzen lieber das Startgeld an *SOS-SiS*  spenden? Ok, machen wir. Die ersten 10 per PN oder  Email sind dabei. Spendenangebote unterhalb der Meldegeldschwelle nehme ich nicht an .


----------



## Dddakk (27. Februar 2011)

..da isser wieder..


----------



## Miro266 (27. Februar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..da isser wieder..



warum seh ich nix ?


----------



## lomo (27. Februar 2011)

Ähm, Herr Wudsch!
Mach das mal so, dass man da was sieht!


----------



## Joshua60 (28. Februar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..da isser wieder..


 
a) mehr Details bitte! 


b) reichen 1,84m Radstand?


----------



## Dddakk (28. Februar 2011)

..das sind ja dann ca. 245cm Gesamtlänge!?  

Kannst du Hinterrad umsetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (28. Februar 2011)

Macht er im Nosewheelie.


----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Macht er im Nosewheelie.



Da brauchste nen mutigen Stoker, der das mitmacht!


----------



## Kelme (28. Februar 2011)

So, Aufräumungsaktion in der Teilnehmerliste für den 07. Mai ist durch. Keine "0-er" mehr dabei. Der Zähler der Teilnehmer steht bei 501. D.h. es sind jetzt 54 Startplätze zu vergeben. Falls sich jemand ungerecht behandelt fühlt, möge er sich melden. Angekündigt war die Aktion lange, laut und deutlich.
Ab Mitternacht ist die Anmeldung wieder offen. Jetzt kommt nur noch der/die auf die Liste, wo wir auch den Eingang des Meldegeldes feststellen konnten.


----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Eingang ...



Oh, Stichwort.


----------



## coffer (28. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Oh, Stichwort.



So, meine Jaqueline ist jetzt für den GB fahrbereit,.........ich noch nicht!

Sven - aber am WE


----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> So, meine Jaqueline ist jetzt für den GB fahrbereit,.........ich noch nicht!
> 
> Sven - aber am WE



*Schackeline???*

Zeigen! Zeigen! Zeigen!


----------



## coffer (28. Februar 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

Ne schöne rote.


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Februar 2011)

Die ist viel zu dünn.


----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2011)

Küüühl, die Rote!



Direkt in UK geordert?
Wie waren die Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (28. Februar 2011)

..halten denn die dünnen Röhrchen von der Schaggeline?  

@lomo    Ihr könnt das grünen Krokodil ja als Mixed fahren. Vorne mit Schaltung, hinten SSP!  
Da würden die Gäsböcke sicher nen Sonderpreise ausloben für "tollstes Bike mit 28 Gängen" .

Da gibts doch sicher nen Inscheniör der so was basteln kann: Lomo? Nico? Berghämmerer? Kelme? Miro?


----------



## coffer (28. Februar 2011)

Ja, direkt in UK bestellt. Hat eigentlich alles sehr gut geklappt, wenn ich nicht
zuerst den Rahmen mit dem falschen Ausfallenden bestellt hätte. Habe aber den
Rahmen ohne Probleme tauschen können, ohne noch einmal Fracht zu 
bezahlen. Echt sehr guter und schneller Service. Von Bestellung bis zum
eintreffen hat es weniger als eine Woche gedauert! 

Sven


----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2011)

Mussichmermerke! Danke


----------



## roischiffer (28. Februar 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Ne schöne rote.



Ääfach schää 

Was is'n des für'n Lenker


----------



## coffer (1. März 2011)

@roischiffer

Das ist ein On One "Mary" Lenker. Der ist sehr bequem, vor allem für die
Handgelenke!

Sven


----------



## lomo (1. März 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> ... Jaqueline ...



Hat schon jemand "Kevinismus" erwähnt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffer (1. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand "Kevinismus" erwähnt?



"Kevinismus ist die krankhafte Unfähigkeit, menschlichem Nachwuchs sozialverträgliche Namen zu geben". 

Was ist den an Gäsbock so schlimm?!

Sven


----------



## Bergfried (1. März 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> [/URL][/IM
> Ne schöne rote.


die ist genau richtig und so unkompliziert (...)


----------



## Kelme (1. März 2011)

*9*​


----------



## el Zimbo (1. März 2011)

Du Schüft! In derr Teilnehmerrlistö 'ast du mich acht Jahrö älterr gömacht!!!


----------



## Kelme (1. März 2011)

Ich hab' halt geschätzt  und schon korrigiert. 

*8*​


----------



## Miro266 (1. März 2011)

das Alter ist kein Problem, mit einer Einverständniserk...........

lassen wir das.

Miro´


----------



## Joshua60 (1. März 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..das sind ja dann ca. 245cm Gesamtlänge!?
> 
> Kannst du Hinterrad umsetzen?


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Du hast eine Tandemmitfahrt gewonnen !!!
Wir fahren zu der steilsten Abkürzung, die Du kennst und dann werden wir sehen, was geht.


----------



## Kelme (1. März 2011)

Miro266 schrieb:


> das Alter ist kein Problem, mit einer Einverständniserk...........
> 
> lassen wir das.
> 
> Miro´


Komm du mir zur nächsten Sitzung. Ich kann dir ersatzweise auch drei Gramm Semtex unter deinen Martini-Porsche beim nächsten Rennen auf dem Lewwerworschd-Ring pappen. Dann ist aus die Maus .


*7*​


----------



## el Zimbo (1. März 2011)

Miro266 schrieb:


> das Alter ist kein Problem, mit einer Einverständniserk...........
> 
> lassen wir das.
> 
> Miro´



...lärung deines Vormunds, darfst auch du mitfahren, obwohl das durchschnittliche schon Alter bedenklich ist.
Aber Deutschland wird ja generell immer älter, da müssen auch die Biker nachziehen.

Darauf einen Sake am Torii...


----------



## Kelme (1. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> Darauf einen Sake am Torii...


Gibbet nich! Wenn mich meine Kreativshow-Truppe nicht gerade wieder links überholt, muss das Zeug irgendwie "anders" sein. Es muss mehr wie "Benzin im Blut" schmecken.


*6*

*5*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (1. März 2011)




----------



## Kelme (1. März 2011)

*4*

*3*​


----------



## Miro266 (1. März 2011)

@Dddakk

dein Smiley hat ja schon ein feines Trikot an.......

will auch eins!

Miro´


----------



## el Zimbo (1. März 2011)

Dann gibt es halt einen Stand mit japanischen Supersportwagen,
und Sake, Sushi, Wasabi-Erdnüsse - und natürlich die hübsche Geisha und ihr Samurai...
...Dddakk muss auch unbedingt die Maske wieder anziehen - das war besser so.


----------



## Kelme (1. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> ...Dddakk muss auch unbedingt die Maske wieder anziehen - das war besser so.


Aber nur, wenn du mit Fullface aus dem Motorsport mit verspiegeltem Visier kommst. Dann steht's wenigstens unentschieden und er erschrickt nicht so .


*2*

*1*

*0*

*Ausverkauft!*​


----------



## lomo (1. März 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> *Ausverkauft!*[/center]



Geht doch!


----------



## Miro266 (1. März 2011)

Oh mein Gedächtnis...wie war das doch gleich mit denen die unangemeldet zum Start kommen, kein Internet haben oder nicht lesen können...

welche Begründungen gibt es trotzdem zu kommen ?
wie z.B. : ich darf nicht fahren also helfe ich an der Strecke - das geht mir jedes Jahr so

Miro´


----------



## Kelme (2. März 2011)

Damit es zumindest hier schon mal steht: Jeder Teilnehmer und die Teilnehmerinnen auch haben bei der Anmeldung unterschrieben, dass mit der Meldung kein Anspruch mehr auf die Rückerstattung der Startgebühr besteht. Klar was das heißt?

Da ich aber jedes Jahr einige Anfragen diesbezüglich erhalte, machen wir das folgendermaßen:

Es wird kein Startgeld zurück erstattet.
Wir als IG MTB Lambrechter Tal - Gäsbockbiker behalten das Geld aber auch nicht.
Das Geld geht als Spende an SOS-S.i.S. und das erledigen wir.


Kelme - danke für's Zuhören.


----------



## Optimizer (2. März 2011)

Ich weiß, du willst so ein Extrawurstgefrage eigentlich nicht haben. Aber ich versuchs trotzdem mal:
Wann spätestens lässt du die schönen Startnummern mit den Untertiteln anfertigen? Ich hab nämlich ein saudummes Problem... hätte gerne, wie zuvor schon genannt die Nummer 288 mit Unterschrift "Bagger". Soweit, sogut. Jetzt bekomm ich eben von den Angelsachsen die Nachricht, dass mein heißerwarteter Bagger erst ab (Achtung! Tusch!) 07.05. lieferbar sei...toll, oder?

Kurzum: Kann ich dir Mitte April noch sagen, dass unter der "288" was anderes als "Bagger" drunterstehen soll? Ich dachte da z.B. an "Lagereingang erwartet 07/05/2011"

Gruß
Der Optimizer - bin gerade ziemlich gefrustet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (2. März 2011)

Freu dich doch lieber auf die schöne, noch verbleibende Zeit mit deinem Trailstar.


----------



## Kelme (2. März 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> Kurzum: Kann ich dir Mitte April noch sagen, dass unter der "288" was anderes als "Bagger" drunterstehen soll? Ich dachte da z.B. an "Lagereingang erwartet 07/05/2011"
> 
> Gruß
> Der Optimizer - bin gerade ziemlich gefrustet...


Hab's schon geändert: "Möchtegern-Bagger"


----------



## lomo (3. März 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ... Ich dachte da z.B. an "Lagereingang erwartet 07/05/2011"
> 
> Gruß
> Der Optimizer - bin gerade ziemlich gefrustet...



Hopp, eine Runde Mitleid!!!


----------



## el Zimbo (3. März 2011)

In F-moll:

Ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff...


----------



## Dddakk (3. März 2011)

El Zimbos Bike soll bei diesen gar liebreizenden Tierchen sehr beliebt sein...








...sie warten an der Spaltung......mnjam mnjam...

...Helme haben sie serienmäßig...


----------



## el Zimbo (3. März 2011)

Ich werde dieses Jahr nicht mit einer Sattelstützenverlängerung aus Holz fahren.
Stattdessen habe ich mittlerweile eine Ersatz-Sattelklemme dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (4. März 2011)

schade, hatte mich schon soooo darauf gefreut..


----------



## el Zimbo (4. März 2011)

Das kleine Messer an meinem Tool auch...


----------



## Kelme (5. März 2011)

*Wer ist Peter Weis?*​


----------



## donnersberger (7. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das kleine Messer an meinem Tool auch...



dafür, dass Du nur so'n kleines Messer-Tool hattest, war die Schnitzerei echt ein Kunstwerk:


----------



## Optimizer (7. März 2011)

Wieviel mm gefühlter Federweg macht denn das Holzstöckchen???


----------



## donnersberger (7. März 2011)




----------



## el Zimbo (7. März 2011)

@Donnersberger: Das Messer hat zwar eine kurze Klinge, aber fass die blos nicht falsch an...
Ein echter (Mini-)Leatherman halt. 

@Optimizer: Du kannst das gerne mal testen, hab das Holzstückchen glaubisch noch im Keller liegen,
müsst ja passen...
Die Federung geht dann aber nur seitlich weg, das ist ein neues System mit 360° Endlos-Federung.


----------



## Bogie (8. März 2011)

Einspruch: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war da mein Leatherman im Spiel! Durchaus brauchbare und sehr sehr scharfe Klinge.


----------



## el Zimbo (8. März 2011)

Von deinem Ledermann hab ich die Säge benutzt, um das Holz ab zu längen,
mit meinem Mini-Ledermann hab ich dann die filigranen Schnitzereien in das Werkstück gezaubert...


----------



## Dddakk (10. März 2011)

Miro, wir müssen nächste Woche mal ne 3er Konferenz halten.






Der da, kommt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miro266 (10. März 2011)

Fein, habe nächste Woche öfter in HD zu tun.
Freu ! Ob Kelme ne Krise kriegt?


----------



## Kelme (13. März 2011)

Bevor ich die Krise kriege, gehe ich in den Wald und schaff' was.




Pädel gekehrt un' gebaut von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Gestern wurde das Pädel in der Zufahrt zum Molleyama San saniert. Buschwerk entfernt. Die abgerutschte Ausfahrt neu gebastelt.  Mit dem Buschmoped im oberen Bereich ein paar störende und schief über dem Weg hängende Bäume entfernt.

Danke an MineSi, lomo, Ye_olde_Fritz, El Karacho, Pfadsucher und Jannis.

Ach ja: Gemütlich war's auch noch.




Weck - Worschd - Woi von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Ist eine klassische Win-Win-Situation: Der Förster muss den Weg freischneiden lassen (das kostet normalerweise Geld) und wir wollen beim Gäsbock 11 da fahren. 
Angebot: Wir sanieren Weg - er spart sich das Geld und wir dürfen fahren. Deal? Deal!


----------



## el Zimbo (13. März 2011)

Da hätten wir euch ja fast noch getroffen, waren aber ein paar Meter näher bei Lambrecht unterwegs.
Ick freu mir schon voll!


----------



## lomo (13. März 2011)

Jep, ein wenig Trailpflege lohnt sich! 

Nach Abstellen des Werkzeugs ... 




Werkzeug von *lomo* auf Flickr

wurden wir mit klassischer Brotzeit belohnt:




Mittagstisch von *lomo* auf Flickr

Ein Dankeschön an die Organisierer!

Ah, aber vorher musste schweisstreibend der Wald flach gelegt und aufgeräumt werden:




Männer von *lomo* auf Flickr

Im Anschluss waren wir noch ein wenig die Wege erkunden und können melden, der 2er Weg ist befahrbar:




Abfahrt 2er Pfad von *lomo* auf Flickr

Wurde auch mit der Kamera dokumentiert:




Bilderschau 2er Pfad von *lomo* auf Flickr

Aber was das sein soll? Kunst?




[email protected] von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (13. März 2011)

So ne Trailpflege muss ich diese Woche glaube ich auch mal starten


----------



## realScheff (18. März 2011)

.nOx schrieb:


>



Grad im "pornicious (short) travel bikes [ohne eigene Räder] - Teil 2" Fred gefunden...


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. März 2011)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> So ne Trailpflege muss ich diese Woche glaube ich auch mal starten



wo und wann?
Per Bike oder zu Fuss?

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (19. März 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> wo und wann?
> Per Bike oder zu Fuss?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Wo: Wackelstein Serpentinen runter zum Tal der Generationen

Wann: Hmmmm wenn das Wetter mitspielt Mittwochnachmittag.

Eher per Fuss da mann ein bisschen Werkzeug braucht, aber die Fahrbarkeit wird danach auf jden Fall mit dem Bike geprüft


----------



## Dddakk (22. März 2011)

...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....   er sagt danke für die Trailpflege an Molleyama San!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (24. März 2011)

...gar nicht Off Topic...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4258527/Torii_klein.jpg


----------



## el Zimbo (25. März 2011)

Da pass ich aber (immer noch) nicht durch...


----------



## lomo (25. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Da pass ich aber (immer noch) nicht durch...


----------



## Kelme (26. März 2011)

DddAkk hat seine Kontakte fliegen lassen und unter www.bike-pfalz.de kann man nachlesen, wie wir helfen werden. Für Leute, die sich (an sich zu) spät für einen Start am 07. Mai entscheiden wollen, die letzte Gelegenheit. Macht was draus.


----------



## Deleted 77527 (26. März 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> DddAkk hat seine Kontakte fliegen lassen und unter www.bike-pfalz.de kann man nachlesen, wie wir helfen werden. Für Leute, die sich (an sich zu) spät für einen Start am 07. Mai entscheiden wollen, die letzte Gelegenheit. Macht was draus.


Ganz grosse Klasse. Hut ab!


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. März 2011)

... aus gesundheitlichen Gründen muss ich leider meine Teilnahme am Gäsbock 11 canceln.
Gegen einen Spendenbetrag der er an Kelme fließt steht mein Startplatz also zum Verkauf.
Der höchste Spendenbetrag gewinnt 

Gruß

Fibbs - awer nächschdes Johr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (28. März 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... Gegen einen Spendenbetrag der er an Kelme fließt steht mein Startplatz also zum Verkauf.
> Der höchste Spendenbetrag gewinnt
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Mensch Fibbs, das geht ja irgendwie gar nicht. Soll ich dir für diesen Samstag ein vergnügliches Jobangebot machen, das du gar nicht ablehnen kannst?

Ach ja: die Spende geht natürlich nicht an mich, sondern vollumfänglich an das Hilfsprojekt. Wäre ja noch schöner .


Kelme - urlaubsentspannt


----------



## Optimizer (28. März 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... aus gesundheitlichen Gründen muss ich leider meine Teilnahme am Gäsbock 11 canceln.


Immer noch so schlimm mit dem Knie??


----------



## Dddakk (28. März 2011)

Muntert das auf?






(politische neutraler Beitrag, ich mag einfach die Farben.   )


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. März 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Immer noch so schlimm mit dem Knie??



schlimmer - schmerzen sind jetzt immer vorhanden. 

Gruß

Fibbs - heute mittag wieder zum Onkel Doktor


----------



## el Zimbo (28. März 2011)

@DddAkk:
Lass sowas bitte in Zukunft - ich bin doch schon farbenblind!
Woher soll ich jetzt noch wissen wie grün aussieht???  

@Fibbs:
Nochmal und viel heftiger: GUTE BESSERUNG!!!!!


----------



## Radler-01 (30. März 2011)

@kelme: wo war nochmal unterwegs die Entscheidungsmöglichkeit für kurz oder lang... sind ja mittlerweile 80 km - und wenn ich mir die erwartete Ankunftszeit der ersten Langsteckler betrachte ... ich weiß nich´ob ich bis dahin so fit bin..


----------



## Kelme (30. März 2011)

Guckst du:



Profil_2011 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Bei Kilometer 30. Kurz vor dem Gipfel des Molleyama San.


----------



## amerryl (31. März 2011)

radler-01 schrieb:


> @kelme: wo war nochmal unterwegs die Entscheidungsmöglichkeit für kurz oder lang... sind ja mittlerweile 80 km - und wenn ich mir die erwartete Ankunftszeit der ersten Langsteckler betrachte ... ich weiß nich´ob ich bis dahin so fit bin..



macht nix, ich auch nicht.
13:30 Ankunftszeit der ersten Langstreckler  

funzt nur wenn man die ganzen VP`s aus lässt, und
das geht ja mal gar nicht


----------



## Dddakk (31. März 2011)

...vielleicht gibt es ja Zeitstrafen für das Auslassen einer VP. Oder ne Straf-Runde wie beim Biathlon.


----------



## Kelme (31. März 2011)

amerryl schrieb:


> ...
> funzt nur wenn man die ganzen VP`s aus lässt, und
> das geht ja mal gar nicht


Der Meinung sind wir ja auch, aber es gibt immer ein paar Rähßer, die volles Rohr über den Parcour brezeln. Ohne Stop an den VPs vorbei und noch nicht mal an der Sonder-VP kurz vor Schluss krümmt sich ein Fingerchen am Bremshebel. Solange die Jungs die sonstigen Rahmenbedingungen unserer Veranstaltung (keine Gels in der Tüte, keine gefüllten Flaschen, die angereicht werden; Kopf hoch an den Kreuzungen, ...) akzeptieren, ist mir das egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (31. März 2011)

um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen: ich bin kein "Rähßer".

Und das der Veranstaltungsschwerpunkt auf Spaß und zusammen Biken liegt, hab ich auch verstanden.

Nur am Schluß alleine die letzten km zu rollen wäre dann falsche Selbsteinschätzung (ich würde mich mal bei ca. 7 h Gesamtzeit einordnen; wenn das der Schnitt ist, rolle ich an keiner VP vorbei; dafür bin ich viel zu neugierig).

Ist mein erster "Bock" und das erste Mal 80 km "am Stück"; vielleicht so eher verständlich


----------



## Kelme (31. März 2011)

Lass mal rechnen: 
7 Stunden
Ich schicke dich etwa um 09:45 Uhr los.
Dann bist du bis um 17:00 Uhr wieder in/an der Halle.
Passt doch. Dann hast du 30 Minuten Vosprung vor den Besenfahrern.


----------



## Kelme (1. April 2011)

Nach solchem Rechenkram mal wieder etwas Vergnügliches.
Ein erster Blick auf das Finisherpräsent 2011.




Ein Blick auf das Finisherpräsent von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Wichtig die Botschaft: Ja, wir sind ausverkauft und die letzten Plätze gehen gerade über die Spende-Aktion für Japan raus. Von den 50 Startnummern sind 20 weg und die verbleibenden 30 sind die allerletzten, die raus gehen. Alle hatten jetzt lange genug Zeit, sich zu melden. Wir können uns gegenüber unseren Vertragspartnern nicht unglaubwürdig machen und endlos aufstocken. 

*Fakt:* Es gibt am 07. Mai in der Halle *keine Nachmeldemöglichkeit*. Wer dann kommt, kann einen Kaffee trinken, eine Spende in die Box werfen und fertig.


----------



## Hemme (1. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nach solchem Rechenkram mal wieder etwas Vergnügliches.
> Ein erster Blick auf das Finisherpräsent 2011.



Sehr praktisch, gehört in jeden Tourenrucksack als Basisausstattung.
Beim Alpencross schon fast überlebenswichtig.


----------



## Dämon__ (2. April 2011)

Gibt es das auch mit Gravur oder in den zwei schönen Farben wie das Trikot.


----------



## Dddakk (2. April 2011)

..was für´n Trikot?


----------



## Kelme (2. April 2011)

*Niemand hat **die Absicht **ein Trikot zu verkaufen* 




Finisherpräsent Gäsbock 11 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Gravur ja. In den Farben der Saison aber nicht. Dafür zeitlos.

Kommentar einer vorab beschenkten Dame: "Passt prima in die Handtasche!". Na dann ...


----------



## Markus (MW) (2. April 2011)

Gibt es um 18:00 noch Spagetti?

Wenn ja, dann teste ich ich mal die 80 

Wehe die Besenfahrer treiben mich mit Nagelstiefeln vor mir her.


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. April 2011)

bekomm ich das trotzdem ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (2. April 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Gibt es um 18:00 noch Spagetti?
> ...


Ja. Der SBK-Supermarkt direkt in der Nähe hat bis 20:00 Uhr auf. Kochplatten hat der auch.



Markus (MW) schrieb:


> ...
> Wehe die Besenfahrer treiben mich mit Nagelstiefeln vor mir her.


Der hat eine siebenschwänzige Katze.



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> bekomm ich das trotzdem ????


Na klar. Hast doch bezahlt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. April 2011)

Bist ein Schatz


----------



## lomo (2. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Finisherpräsent Gäsbock 11 von kelme_sis auf Flickr
> 
> Gravur ja. In den Farben der Saison aber nicht. Dafür zeitlos.
> 
> Kommentar einer vorab beschenkten Dame: "Passt prima in die Handtasche!". Na dann ...



Hm, die Damen sind auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren ...


----------



## Flugrost (3. April 2011)

Ja, sie sind cooler als früher.


----------



## lomo (3. April 2011)

Gell, das is ja unglaublich ...


----------



## Flugrost (3. April 2011)

Jepp, zum guten Glück muss man das net verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (4. April 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Gibt es um 18:00 noch Spagetti?
> 
> Wenn ja, dann teste ich ich mal die 80
> 
> Wehe die Besenfahrer treiben mich mit Nagelstiefeln vor mir her.


 
prima, dann sind wir ja schon zwei (siehe weiter oben) ... wir machen dann einen auf PACE-maker für die Besenfahrer


----------



## el Zimbo (4. April 2011)

How slow can you go?
Schönes Spiel - kennen wir...


----------



## Dddakk (5. April 2011)

..wo/wer war noch mal die einsame "Elitebikerin"? Darf ich da helfen?


----------



## el Zimbo (5. April 2011)

Ist deine Frau zur Zeit in Japan???


----------



## Dddakk (5. April 2011)

..zimbo, psst, es geht ums kuppeln für einsame herzen, (ich bin doch keins)  ..


----------



## Kelme (5. April 2011)

Männers, Ruhe bewahren. Heute Abend gibt es Bilder vom Ausschnitt und ich fürchte, da kommt der eine oder andere ins Hyperventilieren.


----------



## alexle (5. April 2011)

Ich kuppelt mit habe ja Zeit 
und bin ein einsames Herz


----------



## coffer (5. April 2011)

Ahh,
Alexle ist wieder am Start!

Sven - nur so


----------



## alexle (5. April 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Ahh,
> Alexle ist wieder am Start!
> 
> Sven - nur so


 
Wußte gar nicht das ich hier so bekannt bin 

Alex - auch mal nur so


----------



## Dddakk (5. April 2011)

..siehste zimbo, klappt doch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexle (5. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..siehste zimbo, klappt doch.....


habs auch gelesen auch ohne Brille


----------



## coffer (5. April 2011)

alexle schrieb:


> Wußte gar nicht das ich hier so bekannt bin
> 
> Alex - auch mal nur so



Du hattest letztes Jahr das tolle Gäsbock (oder so etwas in der Richtung)
Kostüm an und hast Gäsbockmilch verteilt. Da staunste gell!

Sven - Du bist bekannt wie ein bunter Hund!


----------



## alexle (5. April 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Du hattest letztes Jahr das tolle Gäsbock (oder so etwas in der Richtung)
> Kostüm an und hast Gäsbockmilch verteilt. Da staunste gell!
> 
> Sven - Du bist bekannt wie ein bunter Hund!


 
WOW, dachte gar nicht das ich so in Erinnerung geblieben bin aber es freut mich 
Tut mir leid wenn ich dich jetzt auf Anhieb unter 600 Fahrern leider nicht kenne kannst dich ja aber im Mai positiv bemerkbar machen


----------



## Dddakk (5. April 2011)

Alexle, bis Mai ist zu lange...

..bei Elitebiker.de hat Coffer noch kein Bild hinterlegt, aber hier:







Die nette Dame daneben ist übrigens seine lustige Schwester.

Viele Grüße vom Elitebiker.de-Team!

(Bild geklaut bei SiS)


----------



## alexle (5. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Alexle, bis Mai ist zu lange...
> 
> ..bei Elitebiker.de hat Coffer noch kein Bild hinterlegt, aber hier:
> 
> ...


 
DANKE! Das freut mich ja das du so wegen mir bemüht bist 
Na jetzt weis ich wenigstens wer sich an mich erinnert


----------



## lomo (5. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Männers, Ruhe bewahren. Heute Abend gibt es *Bilder vom Ausschnitt* und ich fürchte, da kommt der eine oder andere ins Hyperventilieren.



Öh ... falsche Assoziation!


----------



## Kelme (5. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Öh ... falsche Assoziation!


Is' mir doch egal.

Jetzt gibt es einen Blick in/auf den Aussschnitt. Der Reissverschluss bleibt aber zu.


----------



## Dddakk (5. April 2011)

..ist das ein Widescreen-Schachbrett mit UNO-Friedenstruppe ?


----------



## coffer (5. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Is' mir doch egal.
> 
> Jetzt gibt es einen Blick in/auf den Aussschnitt. Der Reissverschluss bleibt aber zu.



Haben will!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (5. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Is' mir doch egal.
> 
> Jetzt gibt es einen Blick in/auf den Aussschnitt. Der Reissverschluss bleibt aber zu.



Mh?


----------



## Dddakk (5. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Mh?



menno Lomo, ich muss  noch arbeiten! immer taucht diese doofe Bild wieder auf!


----------



## alexle (5. April 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Haben will!!


 

Ich auch haben will  muß ich jetzt anfangen MTB zu fahren ??!


----------



## lomo (5. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> menno Lomo, ich muss  noch arbeiten! immer taucht diese doofe Bild wieder auf!



Welches Bild? Das da?
Kann ich nix für ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (5. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Welches Bild? Das da?
> Kann ich nix für ...


Das sind wirklich schöne Brillengläser.


----------



## lomo (5. April 2011)

Hey Dddakk,
falls das Bild nervt, hier was anderes:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (5. April 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Das sind wirklich schöne Brillengläser.



Meinst du den sportlichen Herr im Hintergrund?


----------



## Kelme (5. April 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Das sind wirklich schöne Brillengläser.



Ich seh' da keine Brille.



lomo schrieb:


> Hey Dddakk,
> falls das Bild nervt, hier was anderes:
> ...


lomo, das "andere" Bild im Zusammenhang mit deiner Signatur haut einen wech.


----------



## lomo (5. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> lomo, das "andere" Bild im Zusammenhang mit deiner Signatur haut einen wech.



  ... so weit habe ich gar nicht gedacht!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (5. April 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Das sind wirklich schöne Brillengläser.





lomo schrieb:


> Meinst du den sportlichen Herr im Hintergrund?





Kelme schrieb:


> Ich seh' da keine Brille.


Ihr müsst genauer hinsehen.


----------



## Dddakk (5. April 2011)

Mist, ihr habts geschafft!
 Ich kann mich nicht mehr kondsendriehren! Hügeln!
AAAAHH!

Ich mach jetzt Feierabend!

Ein Dornfelder muss her. tsts


----------



## lomo (5. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Mist, ihr habts geschafft!
> Ich kann mich nicht mehr kondsendriehren! Hügeln!
> AAAAHH!
> 
> ...



Boah, Dornfelder! Bloß net! Hast Du keinen gescheiten Roten?
Ach so, Feierabendbild?


----------



## lomo (5. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Boah, Dornfelder! Bloß net! Hast Du keinen gescheiten Roten?
> Ach so, Feierabendbild?



Wobei mir gerade auffällt, der Spacerturm geht gar net. Das gibt Mecker von der Stylepolizei!


----------



## Kelme (5. April 2011)

Du wirst jetzt aber nix mehr zum Vorbau sagen, ja?!


----------



## lomo (5. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Du wirst jetzt aber nix mehr zum Vorbau sagen, ja?!



Was heisst hier "nix mehr"? Ich hab ja noch gar nix zum Vorbau gesagt!
Wer hat denn hier mit dem "Ausschnitt" angefangen?


----------



## Flugrost (5. April 2011)

Ich schätze, die Stylepolizei hält sowas von die Klappe, sähe sie die Alte aufm Rad.
Fliegeisen bleibt vorbaufraglich tonlos - aus gutem Grund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (5. April 2011)

Habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass das Thema "Beinbekleidung" viel zu kurz kommt?


----------



## Kelme (5. April 2011)

Ach du Hölle!

Memo an DddAkk: Beinkleid-Kollektion 2012 entwerfen.


----------



## lomo (5. April 2011)

Stop, stop, Kinners. Ich wollt euch nicht auf dumme Gedanken bringen! 


Edith meint: aus der Handarbeitskiste!


----------



## roischiffer (5. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Männers, Ruhe bewahren. Heute Abend gibt es Bilder vom Ausschnitt und ich fürchte, da kommt der eine oder andere ins Hyperventilieren.





Kelme schrieb:


> Is' mir doch egal.
> 
> Jetzt gibt es einen Blick in/auf den Aussschnitt. Der Reissverschluss bleibt aber zu.



:lechz:


----------



## Kelme (5. April 2011)

Mit Maiböckchen


----------



## lomo (5. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mit Maiböckchen


----------



## Suprarenin (5. April 2011)

Gibts schon News zu dem köstlichen Gänge Menü, welches kredenzt werden wird? Oder streng geheim? 

Saumagenbrötchen aus dem letzten Jahr ist schwer zu toppen 

Freu mich schon wahnsinnig!  - Shampooniere für diesen Zweck täglich meinen Beinpelz, damit er auch in voller Pracht erstahlt


----------



## Hemme (6. April 2011)

Ich sehe schon, ihr seid bei dem Thema Frauenquote ganz vorne mit dabei


----------



## lomo (6. April 2011)

Hemme schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, ihr seid bei dem Thema Frauenquote ganz vorne mit dabei



Eigener Startblock!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (6. April 2011)

lomo. ich glaube, Dein Foto-Vorrat ist unerschöpflich...


----------



## alexle (6. April 2011)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Gibts schon News zu dem köstlichen Gänge Menü, welches kredenzt werden wird? Oder streng geheim?
> 
> Saumagenbrötchen aus dem letzten Jahr ist schwer zu toppen
> 
> Freu mich schon wahnsinnig! - Shampooniere für diesen Zweck täglich meinen Beinpelz, damit er auch in voller Pracht erstahlt


 
Wie jedes Jahr ***TOP SECRET***
aber ich denke ihr dürft euch freun


----------



## el Zimbo (6. April 2011)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Saumagenbrötchen aus dem letzten Jahr ist schwer zu toppen



...höchstens durch größere Scheiben.


----------



## Kelme (6. April 2011)

Dann musst du halt zwei essen. Das wirst du doch schaffen.


----------



## Flugrost (6. April 2011)

So, Maravorbereitung ist angelaufen.



...auf den Weltfrieden!


----------



## Dddakk (6. April 2011)

..welcher Mara? Du sollst nicht fremdfahren!

Kampaii!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (6. April 2011)

Dies Gebot wohnt ach in meinem Herzen1
Kannst Du Biergläser lesen?


----------



## Dddakk (6. April 2011)

Broschd!


----------



## Flugrost (6. April 2011)

Hmm, die Vorbereitung nächstes Jahr scheint "härter" zu werden...


----------



## lomo (6. April 2011)

radler-01 schrieb:


> lomo. ich glaube, Dein Foto-Vorrat ist unerschöpflich...



Ich muss mir das mit dem Runterhügeln noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen ...


----------



## Dddakk (6. April 2011)

...sag mal, bis du vom biken nicht augelastet? du kommst doch gerade vom LX.


NACHT SUE ANNE!


----------



## lomo (6. April 2011)

Also deine kryptographischen Beiträge oder Mails lasten mich mehr als aus!
Deswegen streue ich auch immer wieder plakative Bilder ein, die die niederen Instinkte bedienen, dass man(n) wieder auf den Boden zurück kommt!


----------



## Flugrost (6. April 2011)

`nacht, Jim-Bob


----------



## lomo (6. April 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> `nacht, Jim-Bob



Gute Nacht Erin!


----------



## Kelme (6. April 2011)

So Kinder, als Gutsel für die Nacht gibt es heute das da:


----------



## lomo (6. April 2011)

Vielleicht mal was ohne Fahrrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (7. April 2011)

Pa, wo ist Little John!

krypotdingens..... auf den Boden...  eher das Gegenteil!


----------



## Kelme (7. April 2011)

Jetzt muss ich doch mal ein Bildchen einstellen.




908 - GULF von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Gibt es leider nicht mit Startnummer 11.

Den da auch nicht, aber es gibt Gerüchte ...




917 - GULF von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## donnersberger (7. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> *Niemand hat **die Absicht **ein Trikot zu verkaufen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



juhu ein Trinkshirt


----------



## Dddakk (7. April 2011)

...  erst kommt der lomo mit seinen schlüpfrigen Bildern...

und jetzt auch noch Kelme mit Hardcore! 

Ich kann so nicht arbeiten!


----------



## Radler-01 (7. April 2011)

also - ich hab g´rad Mittagspause ...


----------



## Radler-01 (7. April 2011)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Ich helf dir: die 777 nehm ich, Zusatztext  > *Jes. 40,31  *


 
geht das noch ?


----------



## lomo (7. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...  erst kommt der lomo mit seinen schlüpfrigen Bildern...
> 
> und jetzt auch noch Kelme mit Hardcore!
> 
> Ich kann so nicht arbeiten!



Komm, geh ... äh, radfahren!


----------



## alexle (7. April 2011)

zzzz


----------



## el Zimbo (7. April 2011)

*Aufwachäääähn!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (7. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...  erst kommt der lomo mit seinen schlüpfrigen Bildern...
> 
> und jetzt auch noch Kelme mit Hardcore!
> 
> Ich kann so nicht arbeiten!



Zur Motivation:


----------



## Deleted 38566 (7. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Zur Motivation:



auf dem rechten B...n sind ja Kratzspuren 

@lomo,
wie kommen die denn dahin hm


----------



## lomo (7. April 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> auf dem rechten B...n sind ja Kratzspuren
> 
> @lomo,
> wie kommen die denn dahin hm



Sagt mal, wo schaut ihr denn alle immer hin?
Schöne weisse Radschuhe ... das find ich aufregend!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (7. April 2011)

Und diese Rundungen erst,
die sich da in den Asphalt beißen.


----------



## MoneSi (7. April 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Und diese Rundungen erst,
> die sich da in den Asphalt beißen.



Vielleicht kommen ja daher die Kratzer??


----------



## lomo (8. April 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommen ja daher die Kratzer??



Autschn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (8. April 2011)

Ich steh nicht so auf Silikon(-Lenkerband)...


----------



## lomo (8. April 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich steh nicht so auf Silikon(-Lenkerband)...



Wegen der Haptik?


----------



## el Zimbo (8. April 2011)

Keine Ahnung, hab's noch nie direkt angefasst, war mir zu ekelig.


----------



## Kelme (8. April 2011)

Er steht auf Leder ... 

... und Lack 




Mein Gott, dieser Thread ist gerade in einer Sackgasse. Wie kommen wir da wieder raus? 
Versuchen wir es mit einer "Personaldiskussion". Also:




P1040929 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Der Mann links im Bild ist mein zuverlässigster Rotweinlieferant. Er kriegt die Startnummer 2 und ich den Rotwein. Fairer Deal. Jetzt hat er sich aber gerade den Fuß schwer aua gemacht und kann gar nicht mitfahren. Ich habe ihn deshalb als CEVPO verpflichtet. Er wird diesen Job an der VP der Langstrecke auf Schwarzsohl machen. Seid nett zu ihm und bitte keine zu großen Schwärmereien (falls es dazu Anlass geben sollte).


----------



## Dddakk (8. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Er steht auf Leder ...
> 
> ... und Lack




und sitzt gern auf Holz!  

(sorry Zimbo, der musste kommen...)


----------



## el Zimbo (8. April 2011)

Um korrekt zu sein: über Holz... 


Edith wollte, dass ich das zur Erinnerung nochmal reinstelle:


 



Wie wär's jetzt mit weiteren Bildern zum Thema Silikon?


----------



## Dddakk (8. April 2011)

..ichhabe gerade nen befreundeten Silikon-Fachmann gefragt:
Die sind echt, wenn das die Liz Hatch ist.

Dauerwerbelink:
http://www.proaesthetic.de/behandlungen/body/brustoperation/implantat-typen


----------



## Kelme (8. April 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wie wär's jetzt mit weiteren Bildern zum Thema Silikon?



Guckst du: Silikon ist schön und intelligent.


----------



## el Zimbo (8. April 2011)

Niemals! Schau mal genauer hin, dann siehst du die Kissen...


----------



## Kelme (8. April 2011)

Is' jetzt egal wegen den Kissen.
Hier gibt es Stoff!




Trikot_komplett von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (8. April 2011)

Kelme, musst du Lomos/Zimbos/DddAkks/.... Silikon-Dräd so zusbämmen? 

Und das Trikot für Liz steht hier quer. Soll das so?


----------



## Kelme (8. April 2011)

Wenn ich das längs mache, verdeckt es zuviel Silikon-Späm (diese Wortkombination ist klasse. Silikon-Späm ).


----------



## alexle (8. April 2011)

anbei mal ein Foto das zeigt das die VP1 schon
im Gäsbockfieber ist 
und geschmeckt hats auch


----------



## Dddakk (8. April 2011)

...super! Kannst du mir dann auch eins auf den Molleyama-San schicken!


----------



## el Zimbo (8. April 2011)

Ich hab eh nen Rucksack an... ein paar Taler kann ich für euch mitbringen.
Bin aber nicht von der Race-Fraktion...


----------



## Dddakk (8. April 2011)

..tausche Taler gegen ... Psst!


----------



## unocz (8. April 2011)

gibt es die trikots dann eigentlich käuflich zu erwerben ?


----------



## Kelme (8. April 2011)

Es wird am Tage des Geschehens eine gewisse Menge verfügbar sein. Nennen wir es so. Bei den erforderlichen Größen habe ich mich an den bestellten S bis XXXL, Kurz- oder Langarm, Klassisch und Freeride aus dem vergangenen Jahr orientiert. Das muss genügen.


----------



## lomo (8. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Kelme, musst du Lomos/Zimbos/DddAkks/.... Silikon-Dräd so zusbämmen?
> 
> Und das Trikot für Liz steht hier quer. Soll das so?



Silikon-Fred? 
Mir ging es nur um's Radfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (9. April 2011)

Apropos Radfahren: Runterhügeln!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (9. April 2011)

Giantic!


----------



## Bergfried (9. April 2011)

sehr schönes Pädel


----------



## Deleted 38566 (10. April 2011)

@Lomo,
erstaunliche Bilderbuchsammlung, 
früher waren es Briefmarken, heute sind es Bilder, weiter so und Du bekommst von mir den Jupiter Awards


----------



## lomo (10. April 2011)

Hm, auch wenn man es nie machen soll, aber ich denke, ich muss mich mal rechtfertigen 
Die Bilder sind nicht aus meiner Sammlung :hust:, sondern stammen aus der der geschlossenen Anstalt


----------



## Haardtfahrer (11. April 2011)

Ich kann das nur verurteilen. Wisst Ihr nicht, welche Wirkung Ihr damit erzielt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (11. April 2011)

Viel zu gefährlich:



stonelebs12 schrieb:


>




Das ist die empfohlene Variante:








und das die Light-Version für den Gäsbock:


----------



## Flugrost (11. April 2011)

Da steht Ghost drauf - da bekomme ich Angst.


----------



## Sarrois (12. April 2011)

Gelten bei Euch auch irgendwelche Verkehrsregeln


----------



## alexle (14. April 2011)

HUHU,
ist etwas passiert  habe ich was nicht mitbekommen 
Totenstille seit fast 3 Tagen  
huhu jemand da!


----------



## Dämon__ (14. April 2011)

die sind alle am trainieren... was glaubst du den.


----------



## Kelme (14. April 2011)

alexle schrieb:


> ...
> Totenstille seit fast 3 Tagen
> huhu jemand da!


Schätzelchen, ich bin am Arbeiten und baue gerade die Startliste zusammen. Die guten Rotweinspender nach vorne in die Startblöcke und die anderen halt ein bissel weiter nach hinten . Außerdem versuche ich wieder die Sonderwünsche (ich will mit dem fahren) zu erfüllen. Bei Beschwerden gegen die Einordnung gibt's wieder besondere "Lob-Nummern".


----------



## lomo (14. April 2011)

Wer "zickt" denn schon wieder rum?


----------



## Dämon__ (14. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Schätzelchen, ich bin am Arbeiten und baue gerade die Startliste zusammen. Die guten Rotweinspender nach vorne in die Startblöcke und die anderen halt ein bissel weiter nach hinten . Außerdem versuche ich wieder die Sonderwünsche (ich will mit dem fahren) zu erfüllen. Bei Beschwerden gegen die Einordnung gibt's wieder besondere "Lob-Nummern".



und warum hast du dir dann den teuren Zufallsgenerator gekauft.


----------



## Kelme (14. April 2011)

Zufallsgenerator? Bullshit! Ich haber unser Karnickel dressiert. Es kriegt als Nummern geschnitzt Mohrrübchen gereicht und die, die als erste gefressen wird, kommt nach vorne und so weiter.


----------



## Dddakk (14. April 2011)

Alexle, keine Sorge, ich hab noch was für dich. Kommt bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (14. April 2011)

Weitermachen. Allegar


----------



## alexle (15. April 2011)

Puhhh da bin ich aber Froh! Stein vom  gefallen
das ihr doch alle noch da seid.
Mache ich was falsch habe gar keinen Streß vorm Marathon


----------



## alexle (15. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Alexle, keine Sorge, ich hab noch was für dich. Kommt bald.


 

Freue mich wird aber auch langsam Zeit die Zeit rennt


----------



## alexle (15. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Wer "zickt" denn schon wieder rum?


 

Ich darf das bin ja schließlich eine Frau 
und ohne täglich Nachrichten im forum kann ich ja gar ncht mehr Leben und außerdem habe ich keinen "Streß"


----------



## Kelme (15. April 2011)

alexle schrieb:


> ...
> Mache ich was falsch habe gar keinen Streß vorm Marathon


Wenn eine eingespielte Mannschaft einer VP drei Wochen vor der Veranstaltung schon Stress hätte, würden wir was falsch machen. Es wird noch früh genug "Dampf" gemacht. Keine Sorge. Spätestens, wenn ich Euch fünf vor Acht am Tage des Herrn insklusive diverser Kisten und Kästen aus der Halle schmeisse und die VP bitte 20 Minuten später komplett aufgebaut sein muss. Dann habt ihr Stress.


----------



## alexle (15. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn eine eingespielte Mannschaft einer VP drei Wochen vor der Veranstaltung schon Stress hätte, würden wir was falsch machen. Es wird noch früh genug "Dampf" gemacht. Keine Sorge. Spätestens, wenn ich Euch fünf vor Acht am Tage des Herrn insklusive diverser Kisten und Kästen aus der Halle schmeisse und die VP bitte 20 Minuten später komplett aufgebaut sein muss. Dann habt ihr Stress.


 
 aber auch wenn es jetzt etwas überheblich klingt auch das würden wir schaffen  weil wir ja wissen was uns danach erwartet


----------



## Kelme (15. April 2011)

.. und weil ich weiss, dass ihr das könnt, mache ich das nur mit Euch und lasse da keine anderen ran. 


Kelme - da weiss man was man hat.


----------



## alexle (15. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> .. und weil ich weiss, dass ihr das könnt, mache ich das nur mit Euch und lasse da keine anderen ran.
> 
> 
> Kelme - da weiss man was man hat.


 

DAAAANKE !!! für das Vertrauen das freut mich!
Macht ja auch riesig Spaß! 
bis heute Abend bin mal gespannt was ihr ausgeheckt habt


----------



## Kelme (16. April 2011)

Preisverdächtig

Wir haben ja Jäger und Sammler in der Truppe. Wenn Miro mal Lunte gerochen hat, lässt der nicht locker und gestern kam das Teil da auf den Tisch.




Mirage für Gäsbock 11 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Das wird ein Preis! Keine Ahnung für was, aber da fällt uns schon noch was ein. Gewöhnlich gut unterrichtete Kreise berichten, dass dies der einzige Rennwagen im Gulf-Design sein soll, der mit einer Nummer 11 unterwegs war. Ein Mirage. Erfolgreich war der auch noch, denn immerhin hat er 1975 die 24 Stunden von LeMans gewonnen.

Heute Abend muss ich noch eine Stellenanzeige - besser - ein Stellenangebot einstellen. Mehr später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexle (16. April 2011)

Nur mal so zufällig gefunden


----------



## Kelme (16. April 2011)

'tschuldigung, aber das ist eine Prollkarre .


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. April 2011)

twentyniner ???


----------



## Kelme (16. April 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> twentyniner ???



Jetzt wo du's sagst 

Anderes Thema:

*Stellenangebot*

Da sich unser geplanter Schlussfahrer für den Teil der Langstrecke das Ellenbogenköpfchen in den Zustand geklopft hat, der einer Gipsmanschette bedarf, brauchen wir geduldige und wesensfeste Biker, die willen sind auf den 30 Kilometern der Langstrecke darauf zu achten, dass wirklich niemand mehr hinter Ihnen fährt.




Laaangsam von kelme_sis auf Flickr​
Diese Talent könnte da gefragt sein. Wer möchte bitte kurz per PN melden. Ach ja: Neben Lob, Ruhm, Ehre und Anerkennung, die es als Lohn gbt, sollte diejenige/derjenige auch am Abend nach Möglichkeit noch ein wenig Zeit mitbringen .


----------



## coffer (17. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du's sagst
> 
> Anderes Thema:
> 
> ...



Wenn die Langstrecke 30 km hat, dann bin ich ja mal auf die Kurzstrecke
gespannt!

Sven


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> *Stellenangebot*



hört sich gut an.




Kelme schrieb:


> Neben Lob, Ruhm, Ehre und Anerkennung,



nehm ich 

Gruß

Fibbs - nähere Info´s an mich (+ Höhenmeterangabe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (17. April 2011)

Bei der Klärung einer Passage für den 07. Mai haben mir diese permanent poppenden Viecher sogar die Pause auf Schwarzsohl vermiest.




Mücken-Sex von kelme_sis auf Flickr​
Ersäuft sich doch glatt ein Paar im Rausch der Sinne und vollgepumpt mit Glückshormonen im Weizenglas. Alkoholfreies tötet übrigens genau so schnell wie mit Umdrehung.

Wegen der Passage muss jetzt noch eine Mail an den Forst schreiben. Das wird nicht lustig.


----------



## Andybopp (17. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bei der Klärung einer Passage für den 07. Mai haben mir diese permanent poppenden Viecher sogar die Pause auf Schwarzsohl vermiest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Viecher waren heute wirklich nervig


----------



## el Zimbo (17. April 2011)

Die Viecher haben wir heut auch permanent beim Coitus interruptet...


----------



## coffer (17. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bei der Klärung einer Passage für den 07. Mai haben mir diese permanent poppenden Viecher sogar die Pause auf Schwarzsohl vermiest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir haben uns wohl knapp verpasst.

Sven


----------



## Kelme (18. April 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Wir haben uns wohl knapp verpasst.
> 
> Sven


Seid ihr zufällig die Gruppe aus 5 bis 7 Leuten gewesen, die ca. 12:00 Uhr rum aus Richtung Forsthaus Wolfsgrube kommend (Asphaltauffahrt auf der 5-er Strecke) in den kurzen Trail entlang der kleinen Verbindungsstraße nach Harzofen eingefahren ist? Ich kam gerade als Einzelfahrer (in Schwarz) oben aus dem Wald.


----------



## coffer (18. April 2011)

Ne, waren wir nicht, wir waren zu dritt. Die haben haben wir aber ca. 20 sec. vorher überholt!
Da haben wir uns wirklich sehr knapp verpasst!

Sven - schade!


----------



## Bergfried (18. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bei der Klärung einer Passage für den 07. Mai haben mir diese permanent poppenden Viecher sogar die Pause auf Schwarzsohl vermiest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur kein Neid Hermann,warst ja auch mal jung!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelme (18. April 2011)

Also Tierbilder oder Bilder von Tieren beim Sex gehen ja wie der Teufel. Noch kein Foto wurde so oft zitiert. Mal gucken, ob ich das noch was finde .

@Bergfried: Die einen haben Sex und die anderen Trainieren. Sagen wir es mal so: Dich (und deine Frau) habe ich heute im "Letzte Ausfahrt"-Trikot auf dem Rad gesehen .


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. April 2011)

Immerhin mit Frau


----------



## alexle (19. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Alexle, keine Sorge, ich hab noch was für dich. Kommt bald.


 


Ohhhhhh, wie lange muß ich den noch warten 
sind dir die Ideen ausgegangen  
oder kann ich noch drauf hoffen auf das Single-Outing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (20. April 2011)

@alexle

Vorschlag von Elitebiker.de:

So könnte man Singlebiker kenntlich machen.
Es folgt auch noch eine Version für die, die ohne Helm dabei sind.













(nein, es geht nicht um den "oooooohh, paul-frääänk-helm")


----------



## el Zimbo (20. April 2011)

Hauptsache, Mann muss sich als Single zum Affen machen - so ist das halt...


----------



## alexle (20. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @alexle
> 
> Vorschlag von Elitebiker.de:
> 
> ...


----------



## Flugrost (20. April 2011)

alexle schrieb:


> so habe ich mir das fast auch gedacht dachte nur an rote Pommeln aber das ist natürlich Extraklasse !



Sowas in arongsch/blau wäre der Hit.


----------



## el Zimbo (20. April 2011)

Schöne Vorlage, aber ich verkneif's mir...


----------



## MoneSi (20. April 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Schöne Vorlage, aber ich verkneif's mir...



oooch....büddö....


----------



## Kelme (20. April 2011)

Wenn jemand um Nikolaus rum mit der roten Zippelkapp durch den Wald fallen kann, dürfte so ein Püschelchen auf dem Kopf am 07. Mai eine leichte Übung sein. Ich erwarte das als AWP-Dresscode.


----------



## lomo (20. April 2011)

Puh, zum Glück bin ich nur Singlespeeder


----------



## Kelme (20. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Puh, zum Glück bin ich nur Singlespeeder


Tütü (oder auch Tutu)?! Rosa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (20. April 2011)

Rosa? Ja klar! 
Warte da immer noch auf Infos von Zena!


----------



## Flugrost (20. April 2011)

Kelme, Du verwexelst was - nicht AWP Dresscode sondern singelitebiker.de Outingmarkierung.


puh, bei solchen Forderungen werde ich mir wohl einen Döner auf den Helm tackern müssen


----------



## Kelme (20. April 2011)

Dann halt so. Hauptsache bunt


----------



## lomo (20. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dann halt so. Hauptsache bunt


----------



## Flugrost (20. April 2011)




----------



## lomo (20. April 2011)

Mmmh:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (20. April 2011)

Ich bin für ein rotes Sonnenschild an schwarzem Helm.


----------



## lomo (20. April 2011)

Wieso immer ne Markierung am Helm? 
Nur Mut meine Herren:


----------



## Flugrost (20. April 2011)

Zimbo, ich bin für Hasenohren an Deinem Helm!
...mit wurstig rosa Fliege um Deinen Hals...

und das mit der Gummibopp kömma noch besprechen


----------



## lomo (20. April 2011)

Falls es kalt wird können ein paar Haare auf dem Kopp nicht schaden:


----------



## el Zimbo (20. April 2011)

Die Gummipuppe ist das perfekte Single-Outing. 

Für AWP gilt immer noch unerkannt und heimlich dabei sein, und sich nach dem Event aus der Halle kehren lassen.
Und ich dachte, da steppt der Bär beim "letzten" Gäsbock-Marathon. Das kann nur besser werden. 

Gute Nacht...


----------



## Flugrost (20. April 2011)

...Corabeth Walton Godsey


----------



## lomo (20. April 2011)




----------



## Dddakk (21. April 2011)

..Lomo schon wieder mit Walküren-Bildchen..  tsts

Wadd nur abb! Es kummd noch ganz Digg!






@flugrost. Mit dem Schwarzwälder braucht man dann auch keinen Helm mehr.


----------



## Kelme (21. April 2011)

*Kleine Regelkunde*

Der erste Startblock um 09:30 Uhr am 07. Mai sind die "Rasierten Waden"

Zweiter Block um 09:33 Uhr: "Japan-Startblock". Alle Spender der Aktion fahren dann los.

Ab 09:36 Uhr geht's dann in den "normalen" Startblöcken los. Immer schön im drei Minuten-Takt. Die Feuerwehr bringt extra ein drittes Führungsfahrzeug mit. Im letzten Jahr hatten die Löschmänner ein wenig Stress, weil in der Zufahrt auf den ersten Trail Tempo 60 angesagt war, weil von hinten die Biker drängelten und auf der Schleife zurück zum Start war Tempo 100 innerorts nötig um rechtzeitig wieder am Start zu sein .

Die Startaufstellung erfolgt in 50-er Blöcken (grob).Da passen wir drauf auf, damit es kein Gedränge gibt.

Ich werde keine Clubs oder Mannschaften extra in Blöcke zusammen würfeln.

Wenn jemand dringend/zwingend mit seinen Kumpels im Block starten will, aber an sich nicht die passende Nummer hat, stellt er sich bescheiden und demütig mit dazu und rollt los.

Da es keine klassische Zeitnahe gibt, ist eh wurscht, wer im ersten oder letzten Block startet.


----------



## lomo (21. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Im letzten Jahr hatten die Löschmänner ein wenig Stress, weil in der Zufahrt auf den ersten Trail Tempo 60 angesagt war, weil von hinten die Biker drängelten ...



Hahaha, da hat bei mir Block doch der Jens das Führungsfahrzeug bis zum Traileinstieg vor sich hergejagt! Sah lustig aus: Singlespeeder klebt an der Heckstoßstange des Führungsfahrzeugs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (21. April 2011)

Och Kelme - hättest du das nicht geschrieben, wär's bestimmt viel lustiger geworden...


----------



## Kelme (21. April 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Och Kelme - hättest du das nicht geschrieben, wär's bestimmt viel lustiger geworden...


Ich stehe nicht im Verdacht lustig zu sein oder Witze zu machen. Niemals!


----------



## el Zimbo (21. April 2011)

Deswegen ist auch die ganze Veranstaltung absolut spaßbefreit - wie du eben!


----------



## alexle (23. April 2011)

__§§____________§§
_____§__§__________§__§
___§§____§_________§___§
__§___§___§_______§____§
_§____§____§_____§____§
_§___§_§____§___§____§
_§§§§___§___§§§§§___§
_________§_________§___§§_§§
________§___§§_§§___§_§§§c§§§
_______§_____________§_§d§§§
_______§______§______§__§§§
_______§____§___§____§___§
________§____§§§____§___§
_______§§§§§_____§§§§§_§
_§§§__§_____§§§§§_____§__§§§
§_§_§§____§_______§__§_§§_§_§
§____§_____§_____§__§__§____§
_§____§____§_____§_§__§____§
__§____§§§§_______§§§§____§
___§____§___________§____§
____§____§§§_____§§§____§
_____§§§§___§§§§§___§§§§ 

Hallo!
wünsche euch allen ein schönes Osterfest und der Countdown läuft
in 14 Tagen ist es soweit


----------



## Dddakk (23. April 2011)

Alexle,
heute und morgen ist noch Fotoshooting....dann....

Viele Eier und Hasen!


----------



## Kelme (24. April 2011)

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich die Strecke noch um eine Winzigkeit verlängern musste? Nein? Ist aber so. Dank des unerbittlichen und fürsorglichen Einsatzes eines Mannes in grüner Kluft kann die Kleinigkeit einer Pfadpassage von 300 Metern nicht befahren werden. Jetzt sind ja 300 Meter Trail nicht der Brüller, aber die Strecke hätte unter Einbeziehung dieses Teilstücks im Bereich Wolfsgrube eine gewisse Logik gehabt. Jetzt gibt es zwei zusätzliche Querungen einer Verbindungsstraße zwischen Esthal und Elmstein, die zusätzlich von der Feuerwehr abgesichert werden muss. 


Kelme - 700 Meter und 15 Hömes plus (nur Langstrecke)


----------



## Dämon__ (24. April 2011)

Alter jetzt hast du es endlich geschafft...
ich fahre nur noch die kleine Runde...


----------



## alexle (24. April 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Alter jetzt hast du es endlich geschafft...
> ich fahre nur noch die kleine Runde...


 
Net pinse !!
Trainiere! In diesem Sinne schönen Trainingstage


----------



## MoneSi (24. April 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Alter...



An deiner Stelle würde ich mich JETZT auch nicht mehr zu erkennen geben an besagtem Tag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (24. April 2011)

Der kriegt 'ne handgedengelte Startnummer von mir.
Name: Alter Sack


----------



## Dddakk (24. April 2011)

Frohe Ostern!







Eizwodeehdswo .


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. April 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Die Gummipuppe ist das perfekte Single-Outing.
> 
> Für AWP gilt immer noch unerkannt und heimlich dabei sein, und sich nach dem Event aus der Halle kehren lassen.
> Und ich dachte, da steppt der Bär beim "letzten" Gäsbock-Marathon. Das kann nur besser werden.
> ...



Meine Herrn, bei dem Bild ging es ja nicht um die Beifahrerin, sondern um die verdammt schwulinösen Ärmlinge. 

@ FALK, das geht gar net, sonst gibt's beim nächsten SIS nur "PUSSYBIER"


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. April 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Alter jetzt hast du es endlich geschafft...
> ich fahre nur noch die kleine Runde...



Entzug der Langstreckentauglichkeit.


----------



## lomo (24. April 2011)

*2012???*




Osborne von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## roischiffer (25. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> *2012???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Stumpen erlebt doch bestimmt nichmal den diesjährigen 1.Mai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (25. April 2011)

Den Stier bitte in vier Meter Breite. Danke.
Laubsägearbeit .


----------



## lomo (25. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Den Stier bitte in vier Meter Breite. Danke.
> Laubsägearbeit .



Wer macht als nähxtes in Spanien Urlaub?
Einfach mitbringen!


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Wer macht als nähxtes in Spanien Urlaub?
> Einfach mitbringen!



Carlos III für mich bitte


----------



## Flugrost (25. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Den Stier bitte in vier Meter Breite. Danke.
> Laubsägearbeit .



Wann und wohin?


----------



## Kelme (26. April 2011)

Das Ding hätte ich gerne für 2012. 
Standort? Mmmhh - Molleyama San wäre gut. Wer "Cojones" hat fährt Langstrecke, die anderen ... .


----------



## Dddakk (26. April 2011)

@Alexle

Frisches Original-Foto von Elitebiker.de:

Das wäre dann der Vorschlag für die Kleiderordnung der nicht-bikenden Single-Teilnehmer.


----------



## lomo (26. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @Alexle
> 
> Frisches Original-Foto von Elitebiker.de:
> 
> Das wäre dann der Vorschlag für die Kleiderordnung der nicht-bikenden Single-Teilnehmer.



Teilnehmer*innen*


----------



## alexle (26. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @Alexle
> 
> Frisches Original-Foto von Elitebiker.de:
> 
> Das wäre dann der Vorschlag für die Kleiderordnung der nicht-bikenden Single-Teilnehmer.


 @ DDAKK
ok ok hänge mir auch so einen Bömmel an aber nicht an den Berzel 
lasse mir dann was einfallen.
Und wer macht dir all die schönen Bömmel ???


----------



## Dddakk (26. April 2011)

Die Bömmel lasse ich im KiGa machen.  

Elitebiker.de ist etwas streng mit den Befestigungspunkten, er muss schon deutlich erkennbar sein, der Single!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (26. April 2011)

sind Saarländer am Ring Lyoner um den Hals zu erkennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (27. April 2011)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> sind Saarländer am Ring Lyoner um den Hals zu erkennen?


 
Jep,
und am Karlsberg Ur-Pils im Flaschenhalter


----------



## LatteMacchiato (27. April 2011)

das wäre ne Idee


----------



## Dddakk (27. April 2011)

..nichts gegen Lyoner, aber wenn mir so was beim *Extrem-Bach-Crossing* unter die Stollen kommt...







( was macht eigentlich MP uff Malle? )


----------



## Bergfried (27. April 2011)

Er ist zurück!

jetzt gibt es kein entkommen mehr!
Das Auszeichnungsmonster..


----------



## atomic66 (28. April 2011)

Hi,

lebt eigentlich die Warteliste, von der ich auf der Homepage gelesen habe ? Hatte eine Mail geschrieben aber dann nichts mehr gehört.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## Dddakk (28. April 2011)

@ O2
Dieses Jahr wieder voller Körpereinsatz?  

@atomic
Da http://www.gäsbockbiker.de/html/kontakt.html ganz schnell ne Mail hinschreiben.


----------



## Kelme (28. April 2011)

atomic66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> lebt eigentlich die Warteliste, von der ich auf der Homepage gelesen habe ? Hatte eine Mail geschrieben aber dann nichts mehr gehört.
> 
> ...


Noch besser: Auf der Webseite www.bike-pfalz.de den Eintrag "Japan - direkt bei mir" aufmerksam lesen und genau so verfahren. Bis jetzt hat jeder, der mir die Daten geschickt hat und die Spende auf dem Konto angekommen ist, einen Startplatz bekommen. Lange geht das nicht mehr.


----------



## alexle (28. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Die Bömmel lasse ich im KiGa machen.
> 
> Elitebiker.de ist etwas streng mit den Befestigungspunkten, er muss schon deutlich erkennbar sein, der Single!


 
Ist Kinderarbeit nicht verboten 
Oh das sind aber harte Kriterien mit den Befestigungspunkten 
da man mich ja nur von vorne sieht  außer ich schmiere rückwärts 
Nutellabrote


----------



## Dddakk (28. April 2011)

..Ansichten von vorne können auch ganz reizvoll dekoriert werden.

Moment, muss kurz die Grillsachen wenden......

Zu Spät, 2 Spargel waren nicht mehr zu retten, aber das Fundstück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (28. April 2011)

Hallo

Ich nehme an,das wir am 7.5. auch noch a bisserl was spenden können.
Oder wird nur Überweisung akzeptiert?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Kelme (28. April 2011)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich nehme an,das wir am 7.5. auch noch a bisserl was spenden können.
> Oder wird nur Überweisung akzeptiert?
> ...


Ah, da geht immern noch was, zumal wir extra zwei Spendenboxen haben basteln lassen. Eine steht an der weltbesten Espresso-Bar bei Toni und Gerd, die andere an kleinen aber feinen Mördschendeising-Stand. Da gibt es Plakate, ein paar Edelstahlflachmänner, Bastelbögen (hää?), ... .

Die Summe, die bei Toni und Gerd in der Box drin ist, wird vom Rotary-Club Deidesheim auf volle 1.000,-  aufgerundet. Das ist sehr nobel, darf euch aber auf keinen Fall beim Espresso-Konsum bremsen.

Ach ja: Gerade bei mir angekommen:




Gäsbock 11-Trikot von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (28. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ach ja: Gerade bei mir angekommen:
> 
> ...



*Jaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!*

Öh, sehe ich da "S"? Wer trägt denn Owayo in S???


----------



## Kelme (28. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> Öh, sehe ich da "S"? Wer trägt denn Owayo in S???


Zarte, schlanke Menschen tragen sowas sogar Stereo. Also fast. Einmal langarm und dann noch kurzarm.


----------



## lomo (28. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Zarte, schlanke Menschen tragen sowas sogar Stereo. Also fast. Einmal langarm und dann noch kurzarm.



Pssst, von mir weisst Du nix


----------



## atomic66 (28. April 2011)

Hallo Kelme,

Danke für den Tipp, alles erledigt.

Bis zum 7.Mai

Gruß
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (29. April 2011)

Camisetas en "S"? Solamente una!  MP !


----------



## Kelme (30. April 2011)

Wir waren mit md-grafix im Wald und haben ein paar Punkte für die Fotografen am kommenden Wochenende auf den Trails ausgesucht.



​
DddAkk gab das Model(l) und mit ein wenig Licht in der Linse wird das was.



 

 

​


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (30. April 2011)

Fallen die freeridetrikots genau so aus wie die Klassik?


----------



## Kelme (30. April 2011)

Ne, ich (1,84 groß und 80 kg schwer) trage beim klassischen Trikot L und in der Freeride-Form passt mir M. Ich trage aber keine Protektorenweste drunter. Wenn man das will, braucht's das eine Nummer größer. 
Oder eben am 07. Mai anprobieren und (zur Not) nachbestellen.


----------



## rmfausi (30. April 2011)

Lasst mich raten bei Dddakk ist es aber nicht S oder?

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## lomo (30. April 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Lasst mich raten bei Dddakk ist es aber nicht S oder?
> 
> Gruss rmfausi



Vielleicht wenn er mal die Luft anhält


----------



## Dddakk (30. April 2011)

jaja, lästert ihr nur. Werdet ihr mal so gemästet wie ich..
Ich trage da ein Freeride in M.
Beim Rad-Trikot hätte ich XL.

Brust raus, Bauch rein:
Eggstrehm-Yoga zu Ehren des Molleyama!


----------



## lomo (30. April 2011)

Na, zum Glück sind die Bilder ohne Ton ....


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. April 2011)

ich nehm dann auch mal ein Freeride in M 

Gruß

Fibbs - ein paar Besen brauch ich auch noch


----------



## Dddakk (30. April 2011)

@lomo

..man hörte nur Vogelgezwitscher und ab und an mal ein guturales Ooooooohm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (30. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @lomo
> 
> ..man hörte nur Vogelgezwitscher und ab und an mal ein guturales Ooooooohm.



Ich meine zu wissen, daß dein Wortschatz mehr als "Oooooooohm" umfasst!


----------



## Dddakk (30. April 2011)

nö, da war sogar ich mal "sprachlos". Da war es so idyllisch. 2 Stunden niemanden getroffen, wenn es so was nur hier auch geben würde...


----------



## rmfausi (30. April 2011)

Zu Bilder ohne Ton:
Genau, wenn er die Luft raus lässt hört es sich bestimmt so an als man einen Luftballon sausen lässt. Musste jetzt sein,  bei der  Vorlage konnte ich nicht anders. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (30. April 2011)

Wartet nur ab, an der SSP-Lounge gibts niggs, weil ihr eh mit den Schalter kommt.  

Zurück zum Gäsbock 11!  (äh Gästördle...)


----------



## Miro266 (30. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Wartet nur ab, an der SSP-Lounge gibts niggs, weil ihr eh mit den Schalter kommt.
> 
> Zurück zum Gäsbock 11!  (äh Gästördle...)



Elite-Kröte.de ?

Miro´


----------



## alexle (30. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Wartet nur ab, an der SSP-Lounge gibts niggs, weil ihr eh mit den Schalter kommt.
> 
> Zurück zum Gäsbock 11! (äh Gästördle...)


 

Des is aber net mein Bömmel den die da rumtragt?!


----------



## Kelme (30. April 2011)

Wenn ichn irgendwas beim Gäsbock 11 lerne, dann das: Tierbilder gehen immer. Nix wird häufiger zitiert. 


Kelme - Moment, muss mal was suchen


----------



## Kelme (30. April 2011)

Das hat was von Sex, wie der Typ bei "Wetten das ..." gerade jetzt das Profil der Reifen leckt, aber der Wagen im Hintergrund ist die Wucht. Ein Ford GT 40 in GULF-Design. Die Welt hat uns verstanden .







P.S.: Hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich in solchen Momenten mit der dringenden Aufforderung den Fernseher einzuschalten angerufen werde?


----------



## atlas (30. April 2011)

Hallo

Kelme,du Schelm.Gib zu-da hast du die Finger im Spiel!Startet der Gottschalk nächste Woche auch,oder begrüßt uns die Huntzinger als Gridgirl an der Verpflegungsstelle?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (30. April 2011)

@DddAkk: Gridgirl (heißen die so?). Mach' da mal was. Geht das?


----------



## lomo (30. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Wartet nur ab, an der SSP-Lounge gibts niggs, weil ihr eh mit den Schalter kommt.
> 
> Zurück zum Gäsbock 11!  (äh Gästördle...)



Hey, aufs M...., oder was?


----------



## Andybopp (1. Mai 2011)

toll - nicht mal eine Woche vorm Gäsbock... Wer weiss denn, wo und wie schnell man sowas repariert bekommt? 





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5675208019/


----------



## rmfausi (1. Mai 2011)

Probiers mal hier: http://www.schaltauge.de

Viel Glück


----------



## Dddakk (1. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> @DddAkk: Gridgirl (heißen die so?). Mach' da mal was. Geht das?



mmh, meine 2 sind noch zu jung. Gibts da im Tal nicht eine Tschiehrlieder-Truppe! 

@andybobb
Ich habe mal Schaltaugen für GT und Cannondale innerhalb 2 Tagen über meinen Radhändler bezogen für 10-12 Euro/Stück. Der bezog sie über "Epple" oder so... .


----------



## lomo (1. Mai 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Probiers mal hier: http://www.schaltauge.de
> 
> Viel Glück



Es geht auch ohne ... Schaltauge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (1. Mai 2011)

Wenn das ein Red Bull Bike ist (meine Vermutung von den Bildern auf flickr im Schnee) würde ich morgen gleich bei Rose anrufen, im verschicken ist Rose ziemlich schnell wenns auf Lager ist. 

@lomo
Was macht Dein SSP, hat es noch Schaltungsprobleme? 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## lomo (1. Mai 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> ...
> @lomo
> Was macht Dein SSP, hat es noch Schaltungsprobleme?
> 
> Gruss rmfausi



Jep, falschen Gang erwischt!
Das tut weh nächsten Samstag 




2er-Pfad von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Andybopp (2. Mai 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Red Bull Bike ist (meine Vermutung von den Bildern auf flickr im Schnee) würde ich morgen gleich bei Rose anrufen, im verschicken ist Rose ziemlich schnell wenns auf Lager ist.
> i



Sooo, es ist ein Red Bull. Rose hat´s auf Lager und wird heute noch verschickt. 
Bin zwar die Woche d.u (=dauernd unterwegs), aber Freitag kann ich mir einigermaßen freischaufeln. Das sollte klappen. Reißen doch alle Stricke (z.B. weil ich zu blöd bin zum einbauen oder DHL zu langsam oder oder), dann nehme ich meinen alten Bock nochmal ran. Letztes Jahr war der auch noch gut genug ....

erster Wettertrend: Samstag sonnig, max. 22 Grad. http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-5416-22/wetter-lambrecht/wetter-vorhersage.html


----------



## Kelme (2. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> Das tut weh nächsten Samstag
> ...


Schmerz ist Schwäche, die den Körper verlässt. Das passt schon.

@Wetterfrösche: Ich schau da erst drei Tage vor der Veranstaltung selbst aktiv drauf. Vorher ist mir da zuviel Kaffeesatz dabei. Heimlich muss ich aber zugeben, dass mich die bisher erreichten Meldungen durchaus froh stimmen.

@Fotographen-Team: Na gut, also zusätzlicher Einsatz an der Gasstation und auf dem schönen Singletrail bergauf nach der VP 1.


----------



## Kelme (2. Mai 2011)

Spalter von kelme_sis auf Flickr​


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Mai 2011)

Soll ich jetzt eigentlich Kekse von der VP1 zum Mollejama San transportieren, oder regelt ihr das "intern"?


----------



## Dddakk (2. Mai 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKGWlsUdAcI"]YouTube        - Sesamstrasse - KrÃ¼melmonster - Schnell und langsam[/nomedia]

Schnell!


----------



## Alter Ossi (2. Mai 2011)

Ihr habt alle so schön einen an der Waffel...

Ich freu mich so aufs Wochenende

Gruß David


----------



## alexle (2. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt eigentlich Kekse von der VP1 zum Mollejama San transportieren, oder regelt ihr das "intern"?


 
Danke für das Angebot geht aber leider nicht da die Kekse an der VP in Esthal sind außer du fährst zurück!


----------



## alexle (2. Mai 2011)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle so schön einen an der Waffel...
> 
> Ich freu mich so aufs Wochenende
> 
> Gruß David


 
Nu Nu darf man sowas sagen! 
@ Kelme Anregung für 2012 wenn wir soviele Waffeln haben nächstes Jahr noch ein paar zusätzlich an einer VP backen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexle (2. Mai 2011)

Freu noch 


5 

TAGE ​


----------



## Miro266 (2. Mai 2011)

wie es aussieht wieder kein Regen dieses Jahr

Miro´


----------



## unocz (2. Mai 2011)

och schade


----------



## Alter Ossi (2. Mai 2011)

alexle schrieb:


> Freu noch
> 
> 
> 5
> ...



Bist Du wieder verkleidet, oder erkennt man Dich diesmal...


----------



## coffer (2. Mai 2011)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Bist Du wieder verkleidet, oder erkennt man Dich diesmal...


Mit Bommel uff m Kopp!

Sven


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Mai 2011)

@Coffer: Und du mit aufblasbarer Beifahrerin?

@Alex: Dann musst du halt die Kekse zu DDDDDDDakk bringen! 

@Miro: Wenn's regnet, wirst du verbuddelt.


----------



## Dddakk (2. Mai 2011)

..ich würde ja ihn fragen, aber....







@alexle: du sollst gar niggs verraten. Sonst fahren manche noch direkt zu den VPs.


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Coffer: Und du mit aufblasbarer Beifahrerin?



Dann wäre er in guter Gesellschaft: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKpO-Os6VxQ"]YouTube        - Bobby Root - Mountain biking[/nomedia]


----------



## coffer (2. Mai 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Dann wäre er in guter Gesellschaft: YouTube        - Bobby Root - Mountain biking



Na siehste, fahrtechnisch hab ich es ja voll drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (2. Mai 2011)

Hab' Dich gar nicht erkannt auf dem Video. Was sagt eigentlich Dein Eheweib dazu, dass Du so rumfährst?


----------



## Kelme (3. Mai 2011)

Was es alles *nicht *mehr gibt:

Startplätze
Japan-Startplätze
Finisherpräsente
Nachmeldeschalter
Regen
Energiegels

Ist zwar ein wenig grausam, aber hilft ja nix. Es gibt keine Startplätze mehr für Samstag. Egal ob Spende oder nicht. Finisherpräsente sind auch alle verteilt. 

Einen Nachmeldeschalter für Spontanzahler in der Halle gibt es auch nicht. Wir können nicht geschlossene Verträge bedingungslos vor die Wand fahren. Wir haben durchaus den Plan in 2012 (bis jetzt) eine weitere Veranstaltung zu machen und das geht nur, wenn wir ein Vertragswerk auch einhalten.

Das mit dem Regen ist natürlich an einem Dienstag (noch so viel Zeit) weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt, aber ich finde keine Wettervorhersage, die irgendwie feuchtes Nass von oben vorhersagt.

Energiegels: Nix neues, aber ich denke die Ausstattung an den VPs wird wieder fein. Pfälzer Kost kombiniert mit internationalem Flair  und eine Sonder-VP 5 km vor dem Ziel mit ... (da muss ich mir verdammt auf die Zunge beißen, aber ich darf nix verraten).


----------



## Sarrois (3. Mai 2011)

Moin,
ich werf das mal hier rein,
weil Ihr hier so schön aktiv seid
bitte nicht böse sein

Wir nehmen ja Fr,Sa und So den Bikepark unter die Räder und ich wollte fragen, ob von Euch zufällig jemand die Strecken  2 und 4 auf GPS hat.
Denn die Strecken auf der Homepage "are not the yellow of the egg" 
wie man mit mitgeteilt hat, wir haben zwar auch drei Karten dabei,
aber beim Downhill mit 90Km/H fliegt man halt auch mal an nem Hinweisschild vorbei

Ansonsten allen Beteiligten viel Spaß beim Gäßbock 11


----------



## Dddakk (3. Mai 2011)

Old-School-GPS:   reicht dicke aus.   

http://www.amazon.de/Radwanderkarte-Mountainbikepark-Pf%C3%A4lzerwald-50-000/dp/3896373854/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1304411882&sr=8-1


----------



## Sarrois (3. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Old-School-GPS: reicht dicke aus.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Radwanderkarte...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1304411882&sr=8-1


 
Hab ich schon Danke...........
Sollte normal auch reichen, aber die Kollgegas tragen normal Gürtel und Hosenträger


----------



## lomo (3. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Das mit dem Regen ist natürlich an einem Dienstag (noch so viel Zeit) weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt, aber ich finde keine Wettervorhersage, die irgendwie feuchtes Nass von oben vorhersagt.
> ...



Echt? Eigentlich schade. 
So ne Regenschlacht hätte schon was für sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Mai 2011)

Meinen Startplatz gibt es für ne Japanspende als Geschenk von mir


----------



## alexle (3. Mai 2011)

SAMMELANTWORT 

@ Alter Ossi
wenn mich der Friseur am Donnerstag nicht ganz entstellt wirst du mich auf jedem Fall erkennen 

@ Coffer
Kein Bommel auf dem Kopf  da ich Nichtbiker bin muß ich mich an die Vorgaben von elitebiker.de halten Bommel kommt an den Bobbes 

@ el Zimbo
Irgendwie bekomme ich das gebacken und wenn ich laufe 

@DddAKK
Sorry,


----------



## Dddakk (3. Mai 2011)

Alexle, der Wille zählt, danke! 

Du hast genug zu tun.

Und ob bei mir was ankommen würde ..... mmmh....


----------



## Kelme (3. Mai 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Meinen Startplatz gibt es für ne Japanspende als Geschenk von mir


Muss sich der Interessent hier melden, oder darf ich in seinem Namen die Hand heben? Ich hab' da jemanden, der gerne einen Platz hätte (wie gut, dass ich dich bei der "Krankmeldung" nicht gleich rausgekickt habe). Besenfahrer zählt aber nun wirklich nicht zum Starterfeld, sondern zur Orga.


Kelme - Hand drauf.


----------



## coffer (3. Mai 2011)

alexle schrieb:


> SAMMELANTWORT
> 
> @ Coffer
> Kein Bommel auf dem Kopf  da ich Nichtbiker bin muß ich mich an die Vorgaben von elitebiker.de halten Bommel kommt an den Bobbes



OK! Bommel uff Bobbes. 


Sven - wir sehen uns


----------



## alexle (3. Mai 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Meinen Startplatz gibt es für ne Japanspende als Geschenk von mir


 
Heißt das du brauchst keinen Besen mehr


----------



## alexle (3. Mai 2011)

_Freu noch 


4 

TAGE ​_


----------



## alexle (3. Mai 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> OK! Bommel uff Bobbes.
> 
> 
> Sven - wir sehen uns


 
Aber net auslache 

Alex -denke wir sehen uns auf jedem Fall


----------



## el Zimbo (3. Mai 2011)

Ich lach jetzt schon...

@Coffer-Sven: Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit deinem Eheweib?


----------



## Dddakk (3. Mai 2011)

..er hat doch ne super Anstandsdame dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alter Ossi (3. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..er hat doch ne super Anstandsdame dabei



Die macht mir jetzt schon Angst, aber nur wegen Freitagabend


----------



## coffer (3. Mai 2011)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Die macht mir jetzt schon Angst, aber nur wegen Freitagabend



Bine bringt glaube ich Havanna mit! Aber erst so gegen 21.00 Uhr.

Sven - Ruhig, et läuft....


----------



## Alter Ossi (3. Mai 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Bine bringt glaube ich Havanna mit! Aber erst so gegen 21.00 Uhr.
> 
> Sven - Ruhig, et läuft....



Eben, muß ich wieder genug Aspirin mitnehmen, für den Tag danach:kotz:


----------



## coffer (3. Mai 2011)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Eben, muß ich wieder genug Aspirin mitnehmen, für den Tag danach:kotz:



Du fährst mit dem Schalter gelle?!


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Muss sich der Interessent hier melden, oder darf ich in seinem Namen die Hand heben? Ich hab' da jemanden, der gerne einen Platz hätte (wie gut, dass ich dich bei der "Krankmeldung" nicht gleich rausgekickt habe). Besenfahrer zählt aber nun wirklich nicht zum Starterfeld, sondern zur Orga.
> 
> 
> Kelme - Hand drauf.



Wenn weg - dann weg 

Gruß

Fibbs - awwer des Finisherpresent möchte ich haben


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Mai 2011)

alexle schrieb:


> Heißt das du brauchst keinen Besen mehr



Besen brauche ich natürlich noch


----------



## Alter Ossi (3. Mai 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Du fährst mit dem Schalter gelle?!



Ja, ich bin halt ein Weichei


----------



## lomo (3. Mai 2011)

Alter Ossi schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin halt ein Weichei



Waaaaaaa?

Was issen damit?


----------



## Kelme (3. Mai 2011)

@Fibbs: Dein Platz wäre noch da. In die Bucht damit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (3. Mai 2011)

...die Besenfahrer könnten nun so langsam mal anfangen das extrem gefährliche, trockene, raschelnde Laub von der Strecke zu entfernen! 

unverantwortlich so was!  

Im Uphill:








...wie im Downhill.


----------



## lomo (3. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...die Besenfahrer könnten nun so langsam mal anfangen das extrem gefährliche, trockene, raschelnde Laub von der Strecke zu entfernen!
> 
> unverantwortlich so was!
> 
> ...



Neues Bike? Glückwunsch!


----------



## Suprarenin (3. Mai 2011)

Wenn mir meine müden Augen keinen Streich gespielt haben, so hat doch tatsächlich heut ein blauer Kombi vor meiner Haustür geparkt, dessen Fahrer so dreist war das neue Gäsbocktrikot, frech eingepackt, vorne auf der Ablage zu platzieren.

Falls das gute Stück morgen früh immer noch da liegen sollte, garantiere ich für nichts mehr!


----------



## Dddakk (3. Mai 2011)

@lomo

echter Zero-Speeder!


----------



## lomo (3. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @lomo
> 
> echter *Zero-Speed*er!



Hä? Wieso das?
Im Downhill muss das doch abgehen wie Schmitt's Katze (oder doch Schmidt's Katze?)!!!


----------



## Dddakk (3. Mai 2011)

Ja, ist aber hinten starr, vorne starr, Lenkung starr, Reifen starr, Sattel starr....

aua!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Mai 2011)

kelme schrieb:


> @fibbs: Dein platz wäre noch da. In die bucht damit ?



okidoki


----------



## Kelme (3. Mai 2011)

Kann bitte eine der Granaten, die mir gerade das Email-Postfach fluten, das Angebot von Fibbs annehmen? Geht das? Danke.


Kelme - i werd narrisch


----------



## LatteMacchiato (3. Mai 2011)

ihr habt alle einen an der Klatsche 

ich freu mich auf Samstag


----------



## lomo (3. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ja, ist aber hinten starr, vorne starr, Lenkung starr, Reifen starr, Sattel starr....
> 
> aua!



Starrbike eben!
Weichei


----------



## Flugrost (3. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Hä? Wieso das?
> Im Downhill muss das doch abgehen wie Schmitt's Katze (oder doch Schmidt's Katze?)!!!



Vergiss die Apostrophen! 
Erschreckt vom Hammerschlag, hüppt/rennt Schmieds (neudeutsch Schmidts...) Katze wohinseauchimmerwill.


----------



## lomo (3. Mai 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Vergiss die Apostrophen!
> Erschreckt vom Hammerschlag, hüppt/rennt Schmieds (neudeutsch Schmidts...) Katze wohinseauchimmerwill.



Apostrophen-Katastrophen (oder doch Apostrofen-Katastrofen?)! Ich habe es eben nie gelernt!


----------



## Alter Ossi (3. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Waaaaaaa?
> 
> Was issen damit?



Das dient mir momentan als Strassenrad, damit ich in die Firma komme!


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Mai 2011)

Mein Startplatz wurde soeben an HeavyBiker übergeben!
Alles weitere wird am Tag des Geschehens geklärt.

Gruß

Fibbs - ok Hr. Kelme ?


----------



## Kelme (4. Mai 2011)

Sehr ok 


Kelme - ooooommmmhhhhh


----------



## alexle (4. Mai 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Besen brauche ich natürlich noch


 

so en kleene mit Schippche oder en etwas größere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (4. Mai 2011)

Ich sehe, was die Leute da machen und es hat was mit Samstag zu tun.
Oh Gott ...


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Mai 2011)

Muss ich da als Atheist nen Bogen drum rum fahren?
Mitten durch geht eh nicht...


----------



## Dddakk (4. Mai 2011)

..wer nicht durchpasst wird passend gemacht. Da gabs doch so ein Schnitztool auf der Strecke....


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Mai 2011)

Ich seh mich schon mit nem Torrahmen um die Schultern durch's Ziel fahren...


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich seh mich schon mit nem Torrahmen um die Schultern durch's Ziel fahren...


----------



## Kelme (4. Mai 2011)

Erwachsene Menschen malen Holzteile bunt an
Andere reden seit Wochen über "Druckbetankung"
Gesucht wird ein Ghettoblaster
Bäckereien müssen "Sonderanfertigungen" machen
Kaufposition für eine VP: 30 kg Grillkohle

Ehrlich: Ich habe ein klein wenig Angst, aber das wird schon klappen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Mai 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mein Startplatz wurde soeben an HeavyBiker übergeben!
> Alles weitere wird am Tag des Geschehens geklärt.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



so schauts aus  ... freu mich schon an der belustigung und bespasung teilzunehmen 

edit... wegen der coolen trikots, die kann ich doch samstag morgen spontan kaufen oder?


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so schauts aus  ... freu mich schon an der belustigung und bespasung teilzunehmen
> 
> edit... wegen der coolen trikots, die kann ich doch samstag morgen spontan kaufen oder?



Das ist doch keine Spaßveranstaltung, wer hat dir den so ein Quatsch erzählt?
Namen bitte...


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Mai 2011)

@HeavyBiker: WIR hatten letztes Jahr Spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (5. Mai 2011)

aber nächstes Jahr bin ich dabei
muss ich mich dazu heute schon anmelden Kelme


----------



## atlas (5. Mai 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> aber nächstes Jahr bin ich dabei
> muss ich mich dazu heute schon anmelden Kelme



Zu spät,

Anmeldung für 2012 seit Wochen geschlossen. 

freue mich auf Samstag

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @HeavyBiker: WIR hatten letztes Jahr Spaß...



na das wird hoffentlich/bestimmt dieses jahr net anders... vor allem bei dem wetter 

das matschwetter ist nämlich für den schinderhannes in 2 wochen reserviert


----------



## Dddakk (5. Mai 2011)

Wetter wird völlig überbewertet! 

@heavybiker. Trikots so weit vorhanden, ja. Aber es wird schon sehr knapp, also hurtig.

Spaß? Ihr sollt leiden, und keinen Spaß haben!  Den haben wir! 

Startplätze: Für 2017 soll es noch einige wenige geben. Aber es gibt da so ne "flüssige Währung". Wächst nur auf guten Böden, und macht rosige Wangen und glasigen Blick.


----------



## Miro266 (5. Mai 2011)

Bildpfalz gelesen (Mittelhaardt) , wie immer wissen die nix !


Miro´


----------



## Kelme (5. Mai 2011)

Ich hab' da mal was vorbereitet




Seven gab es nicht von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Mai 2011)

geilo


----------



## lomo (5. Mai 2011)

Ist die Notfallnummer schon geschaltet?


----------



## Miro266 (5. Mai 2011)

Die Notfallnummer steht nur am Samstag 07.05.2011 bereit ! Davor und danach Tel. aus.! Wenn jemand das Kondom von MipMip braucht ist das noch kein Notfall

Miro´


----------



## Kelme (5. Mai 2011)

Noch ein paar Hinweise





So ähnliche Schilder (nicht alle haben ein Bierglas drauf) werden euch am Samstag mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit begegnen. Alle 5 Kilometer steht so ein Teil und gibt an wieviele Kilometer es noch bis Ziel und zur nächsten Verpflegungsstation (VP) sind.

Die Markierung allgemein:

Flatterband Intersport direkt hinter Abzweigungen und sonst alle 400 Meter
Gelbe Pfeile an kurzen Holzlatten. Bodennah (für Rähßer gut sichtbar).
Abzweigungen an Kreuzungen sind zusätzliche mit Pfeilen und abtrennungen aus Sägemehl versehen.

Wenn ihr also länger keine dieser Markierungen seht: Zurück und die Strecke wieder neu aufnehmen.


----------



## lomo (5. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Hinweise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss ich den Riesling im Rucksack mitnehmen?


----------



## lomo (5. Mai 2011)

Klick mich!


----------



## Miro266 (5. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Muss ich den Riesling im Rucksack mitnehmen?



der Riesling Trocken ist in ausreichender Menge geordert. An welcher VP darf er gereicht werden?
Ist es an der Sonder-VP genehm oder muss der Pegel an jeder VP stabilisiert werden?

Miro´


----------



## lomo (5. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich langt es an der Sonder-VP ... danach gibt es dann eine "flüssige" Abfahrt


----------



## donnersberger (5. Mai 2011)

es gibt Momente, da könnte man :kotz:

Ich kann wegen eines Arbeitseinsatzes am Samstag nicht am Gäsbock teilnehmen 

Wenn nun jemand meinen Startplatz haben möchte, dann melde er sich hier und zusätzlich mit einer PM bei mir. 
Keine Kohle an mich, sondern ne Japan-Spende. 

Das Finisher-Present hätt ich gerne (das kriegen wir irgendwie gebacken, man sieht sich entweder im Pfälzerwald, Odenwald oder gebt's nem Bekannten (*) für mich mit).

(*) AWP'[email protected]äsbock11: mtb_nico; flugrost; Zena; Franz/K3; el Zimbo


----------



## Dddakk (5. Mai 2011)

..jetzt habe ich gerade für dich noch ein Special fertig gemacht...  Schade! 

Am besten gleich für Gäsbock 2017 anmelden und Urlaub beantragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (5. Mai 2011)

ich hätte da einen Vorschlag: den Gäsbock auf Montag zu verlegen, oder?
Wer ist dafür? Ich!

Gibt's die Gäsbock-Anmeldungen eigentlich schon als Abo?


----------



## Kelme (5. Mai 2011)

Ich find's nactürlich Schaizsendreck, dass du nicht kommen kannst. Verlegung? Mmmhhh, der Letzte, der mich um eine Verlegung der Veranstaltung gebeten hat, war dannn prompt Streckenposten in dem gleichen Jahr und wurde dann Namensstifter für den Molleyama San.

Anmelde-Abo. Ich brauche eh mal eine Rückmeldung, über welche Kanäle die Teilnehmer "zu uns finden". Internet, Wiederholungstäter, Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda, Postkarte (gibt's eh nur für Wiederholer), Printmedien (da machen wir im Gegensatz zu früher eher wenig), Plakate, ...


----------



## lomo (5. Mai 2011)

[x] Wiederholungstäter
[x] Forum


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Postkarte (gibt's eh nur für Wiederholer)



oder auch nicht 

[x] Wiederholungstäter


----------



## Sarrois (5. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich find's nactürlich Schaizsendreck, dass du nicht kommen kannst. Verlegung? Mmmhhh, der Letzte, der mich um eine Verlegung der Veranstaltung gebeten hat, war dannn prompt Streckenposten in dem gleichen Jahr und wurde dann Namensstifter für den Molleyama San.
> 
> Anmelde-Abo. Ich brauche eh mal eine Rückmeldung, über welche Kanäle die Teilnehmer "zu uns finden". Internet, Wiederholungstäter, Mund-zu-Mund-Propaganda, Postkarte (gibt's eh nur für Wiederholer), Printmedien (da machen wir im Gegensatz zu früher eher wenig), Plakate, ...


 
Also ich wär auch für Verlegung, Abo, oder Benachrichtigung
Wenn nicht muss ich meinen Spezi impfen, das der für mich nächstes Jahr mitmeldet
Oder kann ich Dich mit ner Trollinger oder Lembergerschorle bestechen Kelme??


----------



## Optimizer (5. Mai 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> oder auch nicht


Dem muss ich zustimmen...


[x] Wiederholungstäter
[x] Forum
[x] Fäääsbugg


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. Mai 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Lembergerschorle



Der arme Lemberger! Rotweinschorle geht ja gar nicht! 

Noch so´n Vorschlag und Deine Chancen sind hier dahin.

Wird ja nur noch durch dieses Rotwein/Cola-Gemisch getoppt. Dafür sollte man aus jedem Weingebiet geteert und gefedert verbannt werden!


----------



## Sarrois (5. Mai 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Der arme Lemberger! Rotweinschorle geht ja gar nicht!
> 
> Noch so´n Vorschlag und Deine Chancen sind hier dahin.
> 
> Wird ja nur noch durch dieses Rotwein/Cola-Gemisch getoppt. Dafür sollte man aus jedem Weingebiet geteert und gefedert verbannt werden!


 
Na pur kann man den Toillettenreiniger aus dem Schwabenland auch nicht saufen:kotz:

Ich den Müll nicht pur und nicht als Schorle,
da gibt es besseren aus anderen Bundesländern


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Mai 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dem muss ich zustimmen...
> 
> 
> [x] Wiederholungstäter
> ...



Das Fäääsbugg hab ich nach dem 3.mal lesen dann auch verstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 77527 (5. Mai 2011)

Das artet ja zum Glaubenskrieg aus hier.
Dürfen wir denn dann noch als Botschafter aus dem besten Weinanbaugebiet Deutschlands unsere Leibchen tragen?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. Mai 2011)

adus schrieb:


> aus dem besten Weinanbaugebiet Deutschlands
> [/URL]



Davon müssten die Funktionsträger aber ausgiebig überzeugt werden!

Ist das ein Rieslingpiccolöchen? Hat ja höchstens 0,1 l!


----------



## lomo (5. Mai 2011)

'N Flascheuffmacher in de Driggohdasch kann awwer Aua mache!


----------



## Kelme (5. Mai 2011)

Beim Pälzer det aus de linke Dasch noch es Dubbeglas rausgucke.

Edit(h) meint: Bei dem Job, den ich gerade mache, könnte ich auch eine Schorle vertragen




Karten schreiben/malen von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MoneSi (5. Mai 2011)

[x]Wiederholungstäterin
[x]Forum
[x]Fääsbugg
[x]Mund-zu-Mund (muß das nicht Mund zu Nase mittlerweile heißen...eigentlich ist's doch eh Quatsch, geht doch ins Ohr?!)-Brobbaganda
[x]Postkarte (ein ganzer Stapel, nachts auf ner Autobahnraststätte aus nem aus allen Nieten platzenden Smart heraus überreicht)
[x]Plakate (bei der ersten, sich bietenden Gelegenheit mitgehen lassen )


----------



## lomo (5. Mai 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> ...
> [x]Postkarte (ein ganzer Stapel, nachts auf ner Autobahnraststätte aus nem aus allen Nieten platzenden Smart heraus überreicht)
> ...
> )





Ich hab's gerade vor meinem inneren Ohr ..., nee, Auge!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexle (5. Mai 2011)

@ Fipps79
Besen geht in Ordnung muß nur noch schauen wie ich ihn ins Auto bekomme 
und erkennbar machen am Sa muß du dich auch noch nicht das ich ihn dem falschen in die Hand drücke


----------



## Joshua60 (5. Mai 2011)

[x]Ersttäter
[x]Forum
[x]Hohmpeetsch


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Mai 2011)

Ich werde ein Freeride Trikot mit ner großen 11 anziehen 

Gruß 

Fibbs


----------



## alexle (5. Mai 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich werde ein Freeride Trikot mit ner großen 11 anziehen
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Fibbs


 
Ich wett mit dir das ich dich trotzdem erkenne  und ich meinen Besen garantiert an dich los bekomme


----------



## alexle (5. Mai 2011)

adus schrieb:


> Das artet ja zum Glaubenskrieg aus hier.
> Dürfen wir denn dann noch als Botschafter aus dem besten Weinanbaugebiet Deutschlands unsere Leibchen tragen?


 

Bestes Weinanbaugebiet  das müßte natürlich erst mal getestet werden  
LG 
Alexle


----------



## lomo (5. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Beim Pälzer det aus de linke Dasch noch es Dubbeglas rausgucke.



Ah, Danke!
Memo an mich: am Samstag Dubbeglas einpacken!


----------



## alexle (5. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ah, Danke!
> Memo an mich: am Samstag Dubbeglas einpacken!


 
Du weißt dann wohl auch wo du es auspacken mußt  wenn ich dabei bin


----------



## alexle (5. Mai 2011)

Memo an Kelme:

Nachschauen wichtige Post im Emailpostfach   DRINEGND!


----------



## lomo (5. Mai 2011)

alexle schrieb:


> Du weißt dann wohl auch wo du es auspacken mußt  wenn ich dabei bin



Boah, wenn ich des an jeder VP rausholen  muss .... 
Rattfahrn is'n harter Spocht!


----------



## Dddakk (5. Mai 2011)

@Riesling-Biker
1x  an den Molleyama bitte. 

@monesi. Der Turboblitz war nur halbvoll.

@Plakatierer/Austeiler.  Wer noch Postkarten/Poster übrig hat, bitte mitbringen und an der Anmeldung abgeben.  Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Mai 2011)

alexle schrieb:


> Ich wett mit dir das ich dich trotzdem erkenne  und ich meinen Besen garantiert an dich los bekomme



Hab noch ne schwarze Nicolai-Cap auf meinem Haupt sitzen ....

Gruß 

Fibbs - und ne schwarze Endura Hose


----------



## MoneSi (5. Mai 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hab noch ne schwarze Nicolai-Cap auf meinem Haupt sitzen ....



Aber wohl hoffentlich unter dem Helm!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Mai 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Aber wohl hoffentlich unter dem Helm!!



Ich fahr doch nid in de Halle rum 

Startzeit für mich: 13 Hundert 

Gruß 

Fibbs - gibt das ein langes Frühstück


----------



## Bergfried (5. Mai 2011)

die ersten Bilder von der Strecke!
Gruß BGF.


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Mai 2011)

Flatterbandalarm -> hört auf sonst dreht MipMip jetzt schon durch ....


----------



## Dddakk (5. Mai 2011)

Wow! Da ists ja schon dunkel!


----------



## Bergfried (5. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Wow! Da ists ja schon dunkel!



Auch bei uns, immer voller Einsatz!
Gruß Team 1"


----------



## coffer (5. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @Plakatierer/Austeiler.  Wer noch Postkarten/Poster übrig hat, bitte mitbringen und an der Anmeldung abgeben.  Danke!


Genau, ich brauche nämlich noch ein Plakat. Meins hängt in Speyer im
Laden.

Sven


----------



## MoneSi (5. Mai 2011)

Bergfried schrieb:


> die ersten Bilder von der Strecke!
> Gruß BGF.



Huch, welcher Trail war denn da nicht richtig geputzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (5. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> @Plakatierer/Austeiler.  Wer noch Postkarten/Poster übrig hat, bitte mitbringen und an der Anmeldung abgeben.  Danke!



Un du nimmst dann den Edding und machst aus der 1 eine 2? Clever!


----------



## Kelme (5. Mai 2011)

Ich kann Edding nicht mehr sehen und riechen.
Die Kisten mit den Plakaten sind schon gerichtet. "Letzte Ausfahrt" habe ich auch noch gefunden. Bringe ich alles mit.
Maria hat noch Karten.
DddAkk: Die Bastelbögen nicht vergessen.


----------



## lomo (5. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich kann Edding nicht mehr sehen und riechen.
> ...



Geh mal in Ruhe nen guten Roten trinken!


----------



## Kelme (5. Mai 2011)

Alla hopp. Drei Karten noch und fünf Schilder laminieren. Der DddAkk hat aber auch Sonderwünsche. Ts, ts, ts, ... .


----------



## lomo (5. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Alla hopp. Drei Karten noch und fünf Schilder laminieren. Der DddAkk hat aber auch Sonderwünsche. Ts, ts, ts, ... .



Alla gud!




Stösschen von *lomo* auf Flickr

Proschd!

Was will dddann ddder Dddakk noch alles?


----------



## unocz (6. Mai 2011)

wieviel uhr gehts bei euch so los am samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (6. Mai 2011)

Meinst du global oder im Speziellen?

Frühstück in der Halle ab 06:30 Uhr.
Vorbereitungen dafür ab 05:30 Uhr.


Kelme - mein Wecker ist ein Terrorist


----------



## lomo (6. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... .



Was macht denn das Fanta im Hintergrund? Doch net Persching, oder???


----------



## Kelme (6. Mai 2011)

Bist du wahnsinnig? Dat Zeuch hab' ich gebraucht, um mir einen Zuckerschub zu verpassen, konnt es dann aber irgendwann nicht mehr sehen, schmecken und riechen.


----------



## Dddakk (6. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Un du nimmst dann den Edding und machst aus der 1 eine 2? Clever!



So wie bei Mediamurksmarkt: immer alles duchgeixt und reduziert!   

Ich muss gleich noch nach Edingen, da stehen ganz große Eddings und Laminierer, alles für Gäsbock 11.

Mein Roter wurde um 23:45 eingeschenkt. War aber nicht so tolle. 


Weiter!


----------



## lomo (6. Mai 2011)

Es ist so ruhig hier!
Sitzt ihr gerade auf der Rolle und fahrt euch schon warm?


----------



## coffer (6. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Es ist so ruhig hier!
> Sitzt ihr gerade auf der Rolle und fahrt euch schon warm?



Jeb!


----------



## Optimizer (6. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Es ist so ruhig hier!
> Sitzt ihr gerade auf der Rolle und fahrt euch schon warm?


Ich suche noch immer eine Rufbereitsschaftsvertretung für morgen... so langsam wirds eng...


----------



## lomo (6. Mai 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich suche noch immer eine Rufbereitsschaftsvertretung für morgen... so langsam wirds eng...


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Mai 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich suche noch immer eine Rufbereitsschaftsvertretung für morgen... so langsam wirds eng...



Das spornt doch an morgen etwas schneller zu fahren ....
So nach dem Motto: bin in etwa 2 Stunden wieder da


----------



## Dddakk (6. Mai 2011)

Ich melde mich mal ab:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal ab:



dann bis morgen an besagtem Platz


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Es ist so ruhig hier!
> Sitzt ihr gerade auf der Rolle und fahrt euch schon warm?



nööö ich bin grad von ner schön gemütlichen 50km flachlandtour im wald zurückgekommen... jetzt is chillen angesagt bis morgen


----------



## alexle (6. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Es ist so ruhig hier!
> Sitzt ihr gerade auf der Rolle und fahrt euch schon warm?


 

Voll im Vorbereitungsstreß  an was ich alles denken muß Kaltwachs für die nicht rasierde Wade


----------



## alexle (6. Mai 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich suche noch immer eine Rufbereitsschaftsvertretung für morgen... so langsam wirds eng...


 

Kurzfristig drücken gilt aber net


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Mai 2011)

huch ... memo an mich ... waden rasieren und selbstbräuner auftragen


----------



## Festerfeast (6. Mai 2011)

Moin,
der Gäsbock 11 wird meine allerste Veranstaltung dieser Art überhaupt und ich frage mich gerade, ob ich irgendwas besonderes mitnehmen muss? Muss ich mich irgendwie ausweisen können? Sollte ich ein Schloss mitnehmen, um mein Bike vor oder nach der Runde abschließen zu können? 
Das wären auch schon die essentiellsten Fragen.

Würde mich freuen wenn da jemand Licht ins Dunkel bringen könnte


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Mai 2011)

-Bike
-Helm
-Duschzeuch (wenn gewünscht)
-bissel Geld für Essen/Trinken nach der Fahrt
-gute Laune

Die Bikes werden streng bewacht, solange du nicht damit fährst.
Eine Trinkflasche oder gar ein Rucksack mit Trinkblase und Pannenkram wären auch hilfreich,
aber das ist nicht der Standard - die VP's leben hoch!


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Mai 2011)

-rasierzeug für waden
-selbstbräuner für waden
-dubbeglas für die vp´s
-2 trinkflaschen ... 1 wasser 1 schorle 

das alles hab ich nur gerüchteweise gehört als bedarf für den gäsbock


----------



## Festerfeast (6. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> -Bike
> -Helm
> -Duschzeuch (wenn gewünscht)
> -bissel Geld für Essen/Trinken nach der Fahrt
> ...



super, dann brauch ich mir ja keine Sorgen mehr zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexle (6. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> huch ... memo an mich ... waden rasieren und selbstbräuner auftragen


 

Morgen früh 8 Uhr bitte zur Kontrolle vorstellen


----------



## alexle (6. Mai 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Moin,
> der Gäsbock 11 wird meine allerste Veranstaltung dieser Art überhaupt und ich frage mich gerade, ob ich irgendwas besonderes mitnehmen muss? Muss ich mich irgendwie ausweisen können? Sollte ich ein Schloss mitnehmen, um mein Bike vor oder nach der Runde abschließen zu können?
> Das wären auch schon die essentiellsten Fragen.
> 
> Würde mich freuen wenn da jemand Licht ins Dunkel bringen könnte


 
Ohje was du besonderes mitbringen mußt gute Laune 
Dein Bike wird vor und nach dem Rennen kostenlos bewacht 
Dusche ist vorhanden  nur keine Safe´s für was einzuschließen also nur das nötigste mitnehmen  Viiiel Spaß mußt nur aufpassen Gäsbock-Marathonm macht süchtig


----------



## alexle (6. Mai 2011)

Wünsche allen für morgen Viiiiieeeel Spaß bis morgen an der VP in Esthal!
Gute Nacht @ all 

PS. Es gibt super Wetter


----------



## Sarrois (6. Mai 2011)

alexle schrieb:


> Wünsche allen für morgen Viiiiieeeel Spaß bis morgen an der VP in Esthal!
> Gute Nacht @ all
> 
> PS. Es gibt super Wetter



Aaaaaaaaah
wen muss ich umbringen um nächstes Jahr nen Startplatz zu kriegen?
Wir sitzen hier total voll in Trippstadt un wünschen Euch viel Spass


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Mai 2011)

Donnersberger hättest du sogar für dieses Jahr noch leben lassen können...

@Orga: Ist Alex(le) hyperaktiv? 

Bis später...


----------



## Kelme (6. Mai 2011)

Man at Work von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Die Arbeit ist gemacht. Alles markiert. Ihr findet auf der Strecke drei Markierungen parallel:

Flatterband
Sägespäne
Gelbe Pfeile an kurzen Holzpfosten

Wir haben Vollgas gegeben und hoffen, dass das für morgen reicht.



Kelme  - habt Freude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miro266 (7. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Man at Work von kelme_sis auf Flickr
> 
> Die Arbeit ist gemacht. Alles markiert. Ihr findet auf der Strecke drei Markierungen parallel:
> 
> ...



die gelben Pfeile sind auch mal Pink.... oder so.....

Miro´


----------



## Kelme (7. Mai 2011)

Das Foto ist mir zugespielt worden:




Kölle von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Hat was mit morgen zu tun (was auch immer ...).


----------



## roischiffer (7. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das Foto ist mir zugespielt worden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt bestimmt 'nen Motivwagen mit Kamelle 

PS: Allet klappt & wird juuut 

PPS: Isch free misch


----------



## lomo (7. Mai 2011)

Schon jemand dort?
Könnt ihr mal kurz die Hand heben?


----------



## unocz (7. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Schon jemand dort?
> Könnt ihr mal kurz die Hand heben?




hehe und ab gehts


----------



## Kelme (7. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Schon jemand dort?
> Könnt ihr mal kurz die Hand heben?


Hand heb'. Bin da.


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Schon jemand dort?
> Könnt ihr mal kurz die Hand heben?



Bin gerade angekommen, wann geht's los???


----------



## Deleted 38566 (7. Mai 2011)

Sodele, 

bin wieder zu Hause angekommen Fazit: Ihr seit wirklich die besten, wieder einmal habt Ihr es geschafft, mit Euren Ideen den Mara von den anderen hervorzuheben.   

Auf dem letzten VP, habe ich mir ein Kölsch gegönnt, nach den Staubtrockenen Trails genau das richtige... 

PS.Kelme Du hast Post...


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Mai 2011)

von mir auch 10 daumen 

danke nochmal an fibbs für den startplatz ... 75km pures vergnügen 
(kann mir einer mal sagen wieviele hm das waren?)


----------



## alexle (7. Mai 2011)

@Heavybiker
FEIGLING hast dich in Esthal an der VP gar nicht zu erkennen gegeben 

@ DANKE für einen wunderschönen Tag und den so vielen netten Biker und Bikerinnen es macht immer wieder Spaß für euch eine VP zu machen!

@ Ddakk
DANKE für die schöne Bommel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dib (7. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir alle Daumen hoch!

Allerdings wünsche ich dem DRECKSACK der mir meine Startunterlagen geklaut hat mehrere faustgrosse Furunkel am Gesäss.

Danke das Ihr das so unbürokratisch gelöst habt!

Nächstes Jahr fahre ich dann wirklich die Langstrecke! (Isch schwör!)


----------



## rmfausi (7. Mai 2011)

Einen Herzlichen Dank von mir an den Veranstalter und seine Helfer.
Es war wieder eine sehr gute gelungene Veranstaltung. Ihr seit die Besten!!!. 

Memo an mich Gäsbock 12 in den Terminplan eintragen.

@HeavyBiker
Mein Polar zeigt 53,5km bei 1205hm.

Vielen Dank nochmal, Gruss rmfausi.


----------



## amerryl (7. Mai 2011)

PERFEKT!
Wars wieder, vielen Dank an das ganze Team 







und dann auf der Heimfahrt, war der auch von euch 






Ok der nicht fehlt hellblau






im Album sind noch ein paar Bilder.
Bis zum nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Deleted 77527 (7. Mai 2011)

Auch die Rheingauer-Riesling-Fraktion sagt auf diesem Weg nochmal Danke.
.. und gute Besserung an den 'Gepurzelten' mit den schmerzenden Rippen


----------



## BenniG. (7. Mai 2011)

Der Gäsbock hat meinen Hinterbau angefressen:




(Heute während dem Putzen festgestellt). Was ein Glück kommt der Nicolai-Rahmen bald (hoffentlich!)

@Topic:
Super wars! Nur nächstes mal bitte 5° kälter 
Bei der Langstrecke meint Sporttracks übrigens 81,3km und 1700hm.

Kompliment an die Veranstalter und vielen Dank an die vielen Helfer!


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Mai 2011)

Kann mich den Worten meiner Vorredner nur anschließen: Einfach TOP!!

Vielen Dank für ALLES!!




Die PS´ler von fibbs79 auf Flickr




AWP´ler  von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Zimbo vun de Seite von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Porsche-Crew -> Danke von fibbs79 auf Flickr




SSP Lounge von fibbs79 auf Flickr




die ersten Rohlinge von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Toasties mit Nutella -> LECKAAAA von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Die Grillmeister von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Alex -> VIELEN DANK von fibbs79 auf Flickr

restliche Bilder: KLICK


----------



## Vorderpälzer (7. Mai 2011)

Wiederholungstäter sagt "einfach nur G*****il"

und an die Orga 
einfach unglaublich


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Mai 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Einen Herzlichen Dank von mir an den Veranstalter und seine Helfer.
> Es war wieder eine sehr gute gelungene Veranstaltung. Ihr seit die Besten!!!.
> 
> Memo an mich Gäsbock 12 in den Terminplan eintragen.
> ...



danke weis das noch wer bei 75km also lange distanz wieviele hm?


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> danke nochmal an fibbs für den startplatz ... 75km pures vergnügen



Kä Problem, als Schwarzfahrer hat es mir auch nen riesen Spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (7. Mai 2011)

Dahemm...

vollgefress und abgefüllt, mit einem hauch von glücklicher Erschöpftheit. Wieder einmal habt Ihr es geschafft mir ein bleibendes Lachen in das Gesicht zu zaubern. 

Hierfür vielen Dank Euch allen. 

--------

[x] Mundpropaganda 
[x] Wiederholungstäter
[x] Forum


----------



## roischiffer (7. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> danke weis das noch wer bei 75km also lange distanz wieviele hm?



Die gefühlten 75 waren bei mir 82,55km mit 1.937 Hömes.


----------



## BenniG. (7. Mai 2011)

@roischiffer:
Auch ein Garmin? Meiner kam auf die gleichen Werte. ST3 sagt 81,3km und 1750hm (siehe oben)


----------



## LatteMacchiato (7. Mai 2011)

76,07km und 1813hm mit Rox 9 und mächtig viel Spaß

Danke an das OrgaTeam und alle Helfer, Sponsoren und Mitfahrer

Wann issen die Anmeldung für Gäsbock12 offen


----------



## roischiffer (7. Mai 2011)

BenniG. schrieb:


> @roischiffer:
> Auch ein Garmin? Meiner kam auf die gleichen Werte. ST3 sagt 81,3km und 1750hm (siehe oben)



Ne, VDO MC1+, aber jetzt, wo du es schreibst - der Luftdruck ist im laufe des Tags etwas gefallen ... obwohl fast 200Hm Differenz zwischen uns fast etwas viel sind 


btw.
@ Die Gäsböcke, die vielen sichtbaren & unsichtbaren Helfer & all die dienstbaren Geister, die eine solche Veranstaltung ermöglicht haben 
... das war mal wieder ein rundum gelungener Tag mit ganz großem Kino 
 Top


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Mai 2011)

vielen dank für die km/hm angaben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (7. Mai 2011)

Sodele,
von mir gibt es auch ein dickes Dankeschön an die Orga, die Kreativabteilung und all die ganzen Helfer, die uns diesen großartigen Tag ermöglicht haben!!! 
Bedanken möchte ich mich auch für die netten Begegnungen unterwegs, auch wenn ich den ein oder anderen nicht zuordnen konnte, obwohl er mich mit Forums- als auch Realnamen angesprochen hat.
Und danke für den Rieslingschorle an der Sonder-VP


----------



## Trail-Bremse (7. Mai 2011)

Wow, war das heute mal wieder eine feine Tour! Wunderschöne Trails, total nette Leutchen an den Verpflegungsstationen und viele Bekannte getroffen! Der Gäsbock ist jedes Jahr ein Highlight in meinem Kalender!!! 
Vielen Dank an alle die so viel Zeit und Ideen in diese Veranstaltung investiert haben, hat sich echt wieder gelohnt! 

@Fibbs, danke für die Pics 

Bis 2012

(X) Wiederholungstäter
(X) Mund-zu-Mund Propaganda
(X) Natürlich Forum


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (7. Mai 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> AWP´ler  von fibbs79 auf Flickr






lomo schrieb:


> Sodele,
> von mir gibt es auch ein dickes Dankeschön an die Orga, die Kreativabteilung und all die ganzen Helfer, die uns diesen großartigen Tag ermöglicht haben!!!


What he said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Weg"dekoration" vor der Spaltung: sehr geil! Hab ein paar Minuten gebraucht, bis ichs verstanden hatte.


----------



## donnersberger (7. Mai 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaah
> wen muss ich umbringen um nächstes Jahr nen Startplatz zu kriegen?
> Wir sitzen hier total voll in Trippstadt un wünschen Euch viel Spass



hatte ja meinen kostenlos angeboten, aber hat sich niemand getraut ihn zu nehmen - komisch  

War schön, Euch dann noch hinterher alle wieder mal zu treffen 

Ein Riesen Lob auch noch an die Pasta-Köche, Lägga !!!


----------



## lomo (7. Mai 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> What he said
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei den Curbs habe ich schon lange gebraucht ...


----------



## atomic66 (7. Mai 2011)

Von mir auch ein dickes Lob. Bin 2012 auch wieder dabei !!

GRuß
Ben


----------



## lomo (7. Mai 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> SSP Lounge von fibbs79 auf Flickr



Singlespeedfahren kann manchmal so entspannend sein ...


----------



## lomo (7. Mai 2011)

Genialer Platz für die Sonder-VP!




[11] Sonder-VP von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Mai 2011)

alexle schrieb:


> @Heavybiker
> FEIGLING hast dich in Esthal an der VP gar nicht zu erkennen gegeben



hab mich net getraut anzuhalten weil ich morgens keine zeit mehr hatte die  waden zu rasieren... deshalb bin ich an der vp schnell durch


----------



## MoneSi (7. Mai 2011)

Ein Riesen-Dankeschön an das gesamte, duchweg gut gelaunte Orgateam, dass es geschafft hat, erneut eine Veranstaltung auf die Beine zu stellen, die einfach nur begeistert hat!
Ich jedenfalls hatte nach den ~80km, die jeden Meter Spaß gemacht haben (besonders die Meter an den VPs ) einfach nur ein breites Grinsen im schmutzigen Gesicht!
Rundrum genial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (8. Mai 2011)

Auch ich sage Dankeschön! das war wieder mal toll - auch die jungen Beikbewacher..


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Mai 2011)

Was soll ich da noch hinzufügen, außer gute Nacht und bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## rmfausi (8. Mai 2011)

An die GPS Fahrer,
ich konnte gestern leider wieder nur die Kurzstrecke fahren. Hat jemand freundlicherweise vielleicht einen GPS-Track der Langstrecke für mich?
Ich wollte die Tour demnächst noch nachholen. 
Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus für eure Bemühungen.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## lomo (8. Mai 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> An die GPS Fahrer,
> ich konnte gestern leider wieder nur die Kurzstrecke fahren. Hat jemand freundlicherweise vielleicht einen GPS-Track der Langstrecke für mich?
> Ich wollte die Tour demnächst noch nachholen.
> Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus für eure Bemühungen.
> ...



Tschiepieess-Dreck von der Langstrecke? 
Ja


----------



## FrankT69 (8. Mai 2011)

Auch von meiner Seite ein Riesenlob an das gesamt Team. Es war mein erster Gäsbock und hoffentlich nicht mein letzter! 
Top Organisation, schöne Strecke und lecker Verpflegung.
Selten hat mir ein Kölsch so lecker geschmeckt...

Gruß,

Frank (Keeskuche Biker)


----------



## unocz (8. Mai 2011)

also auch von meiner seite ein dickes lob an die ganze organisation! 
besser geht es nicht *DAUMEN HOCH*


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Mai 2011)

Ach de Saarlänner hat et gut gefall. wie immer.
Top Orga, Essen, Trinken und dickes Lob an alle die Helfer.
Was noch besonders zu erwähnen wäre...der Cube Händler vor Ort hat meinem Freund mit einer Schraube aus einem seiner Ausstellungsrädern ausgeholfen, deshalb konnte dieser die Tour fahren, sonst wäre schon nach den ersten Metern Schluss für ihn gewesen. das nenne ich Service!


----------



## stier (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs& Mädels vom Gäsbocktaem
Danke für die Tolle Veranstaltung war echt geil bei euch war mal wieder echt Top. Es ist der Beste Maraton in Deutschland echt gut gemacht macht weiter so.  NUR eines war mal wieder SCHEI... das Wetter viel zu Warm und zu Trocken


----------



## Kelme (8. Mai 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> ...
> Was noch besonders zu erwähnen wäre...der Cube Händler vor Ort hat meinem Freund mit einer Schraube aus einem seiner Ausstellungsrädern ausgeholfen, deshalb konnte dieser die Tour fahren, sonst wäre schon nach den ersten Metern Schluss für ihn gewesen. das nenne ich Service!





P1000753 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (8. Mai 2011)

zufriedene Gesichter.


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Mai 2011)

... und einer der ganz wenigen cube dealer die noch ein hanzz haben ... (nächste woche mal anrufen)


----------



## Andybopp (8. Mai 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ach de Saarlänner hat et gut gefall. wie immer.
> Top Orga, Essen, Trinken und dickes Lob an alle die Helfer.
> Was noch besonders zu erwähnen wäre...der Cube Händler vor Ort hat meinem Freund mit einer Schraube aus einem seiner Ausstellungsrädern ausgeholfen, deshalb konnte dieser die Tour fahren, sonst wäre schon nach den ersten Metern Schluss für ihn gewesen. das nenne ich Service!



War ne blitzsaubere Veranstaltung (bis auf den Staub auf den Trails, die müssen nächstes Jahr wieder angefeuchtet werden).

N annere Saarlänner habe ich unterwegs getroffen. Die pfälzisch-saarländische Völkerverständigung hat da gut geklappt. Der arme Mensch hatte außer seinem Bike und seinen Schuhen alles zu Hause vergessen. Kelme und ein paar anderen sei Dank: Helm, Trikot (ungefähr 4 Nummern zu groß), Bike-Hose und der Mann konnte fahren. 

Klappt beim Gäsbock einfach alles ...


----------



## Joshua60 (8. Mai 2011)

für alle Helfer und Organisatoren. Großes Lob für meinen Power-Stoker, alleine hätte ich es nicht geschafft! Nächstes Jahr gehts auf die Langstrecke !


----------



## Hamecker (8. Mai 2011)

4  5  Grad wärmer und es wäre perfektes Wetter gewesen. 

Top 5 Sterne Veranstaltung, das Beste was derVeranstaltungskalender im Pfälzer Wald bereit hält.

Ein Irrsinn was hier auf die Beine gestellt wird. 
 
Die besten Genesungswünsche an den Bruchpiloten, hoffe es ist nicht so schlimm wie es auf den ersten Blick aussah.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (8. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte übrigens ein Gäsbock 11-Tikot im Freeride-Schnitt, kurzarm, Größe M abzugeben.  Hat demnächst einen neuen Besitzer.

Kelme, ich hätte das gerne in Größe S, falls nochmal bestellt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (8. Mai 2011)

Tandemfahren macht Spaß !!!



Nächstes Jahr bitte weniger Serpentinien und dafür mehr Falllinie


----------



## atlas (8. Mai 2011)

Andybopp schrieb:


> War ne blitzsaubere Veranstaltung (bis auf den Staub auf den Trails, die müssen nächstes Jahr wieder angefeuchtet werden).
> 
> N annere Saarlänner habe ich unterwegs getroffen. Die pfälzisch-saarländische Völkerverständigung hat da gut geklappt. Der arme Mensch hatte außer seinem Bike und seinen Schuhen alles zu Hause vergessen. Kelme und ein paar anderen sei Dank: Helm, Trikot (ungefähr 4 Nummern zu groß), Bike-Hose und der Mann konnte fahren.
> 
> Klappt beim Gäsbock einfach alles ...





Jupp

Das war ich dann mal ich-schähm.

Als Ersttäter kann ich nur sagen,ihr habt einen Fan mehr.Vielen Dank an Alle die dieses Event mgl. gemacht haben.


@ Kelme : meine verspätete Japan-Spende folgt (bitte um ne Bankverbindung)


P.S. nächstes Jahr hätt ich gern eine andere Startnummer wie die 13 -wenn´s geht. Vieleicht die "nicht die 13" oder so?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Stagebiker (8. Mai 2011)

Großes Kompliment eines Ersttäters. Goile Veranstaltung - 81,1 km schweißtreibender Genuß!


----------



## Kelme (8. Mai 2011)

mipmip hatte es wirklich geschafft, nur Kurzstrecke zu fahren. So einsam und alleine in der Halle ist es aber langweilig und deshalb ist er nochmal hoch zum Domplatz.




mipmip von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Sonnenbaden, Bierchen trinken.


----------



## Dddakk (8. Mai 2011)

..er weihte auch die SSP-Lounge genüsslich ein!  










...die 2 waren auch gut drauf!


----------



## Andybopp (8. Mai 2011)

atlas schrieb:


> Jupp
> 
> Das war ich dann mal ich-schähm.



 Irgendwie treffen sich hier immer alle Verrückten. Gut wieder in´s benachbarte Ausland gefunden? Ich bin dann der, der mit Dir den Schlußanstieg zur Kölsch-Verpflegung hochgekurbelt ist. Bis zum nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Bakerbiker (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebes Orgateam,
vielen Dank für diese perfekte Veranstaltung, einfach geil was Ihr immer wieder auf die Beine stellt, werde nächstes Jahr sicher wieder dabei sein.

Gruß Bakerbiker


----------



## lomo (8. Mai 2011)

Seh ich ja jetzt erst ...




P1000904 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

... wo hast du dich den ganzen Tag versteckt? In der Spitzengruppe?


----------



## Maxnus (9. Mai 2011)

Bin immer noch mit einem glücklichen Traillächeln im Gesicht. Ihr habt wirklich die schönste Strecke, die tollsten VPs und die coolste Orga, wohl nicht nur in meinem Veranstaltungsjahreskalender und seid deshalb weiterhin meine Lieblingsveranstaltung. Vielen Dank !!! und bis zum nächsten Jahr

@Kelme , ihr seid unfassbar.


----------



## BenyS (9. Mai 2011)

For the second time present at Gäsbock marathon
Guys... IT WAS GREAT!!! 
See you next year
Beny (Belgium)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (9. Mai 2011)

Das geb' ich jetzt mal so weiter:

_Unserem Fahrer der den Crash hatte geht es eingermaßen. Gott sei Dank hat er sich "nur" vier Rippen gebrochen!
Vielen an die Helfer des DRK und der Feuerwehr, die haben super Arbeit gemacht!!!_

Das war der Fahrer mit dem Sturz in der Trailabfahrt von Esthal nach Breitenstein. Ich glaube vier gebrochene Rippen tun mächtig aua!

Gute Besserung und irgendwas Feines in der Blutbahn, was die Schmerzen lindert.


----------



## as7805 (9. Mai 2011)

Erstmal auch von meiner Seite aus ein Riesenlob! War klasse ) Leider hatte ich wg. einer Familienfeier nicht viel Zeit die tollen Verpflegungsstationen zu genießen, aber man muss sich in den nächsten Jahren ja noch steigern ;-)

ABER! Ich habe irgendwie Pech mit dem Streckenteiler :-(( Letztes Jahr war ich angesichts der Überraschung so verpeilt, dass ich überhaupt nicht kapiert habe, dass das der Teiler ist u. bin prompt die Kurzstrecke gefahren.

Dieses Jahr war alles besser, richtig abgebogen! Ich bin dann einfach hinter einer kleinen Gruppe ("no brakes"?) hinterher gefahren und habe mich dann etwas gewundert, dass die VP2 relativ schnell kam. Egal, umso besser. Im weiteren Streckenverlauf kam mir dann aber immer seltsamer vor, dass lt. meinem Tacho noch gut 10km mehr ins Ziel fehlen, als auf den Schildern stand.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn ich mir jetzt das Höhenprofil von meinem Garmin anschaue fehlt mir in der Tat ein Anstieg u. ca. 10 km!? Geht das? Kann man vom Streckenteiler quasi direkt zur VP2 fahren, oder wir habe ich das geschafft? Obwohl, eigentlich bin ich ja unschuldig, da nur hinterher gefahren ;-) 

Vielleicht jemand von den "no Breaks" hier und eine Idee ;-)

Gruss Alex


----------



## puremalt (9. Mai 2011)

Das war nicht mehr normal, das war Super G11.

Kaum hatte ich einen Hänger, stand da ne Espressobar im Wald. Jetzt fehlt nur noch'n Rooschtworschtbuud... und Husch, husch, gab's gegrillten Saumagen (when in Rome....). Mmh, jetzt wünsch ich mir (naddierlich) Schorle. Hex, hex...
Leider waren dann die Verpflegungen zu Ende, aber nächstes Jahr probier ich das nochmal.
Awwer hunnertprozent.


----------



## Insomniac (9. Mai 2011)

Ich kann mich nur anschliessen, super Orga, super Trails, alles vom Feinsten.
Ausser dass das Wetter ******* war


----------



## alexle (9. Mai 2011)

Wollte mich schon immer mal wie ein Zwerg fühlen  Gäasbock 11 machts möglich  Danke an den unbekannten Fahrer !

@ Fibbs Danke für die Würdigung mit Foto


----------



## Radler-01 (9. Mai 2011)

So - jetzt muÃ ich auch meinen Kommentar -besser gesagt meine WÃ¼rdigung- kundtun (es wurde ja eigentlich alles geschrieben aber trotzdem):

es war mein erster GÃ¤sbock - grandios, superb, sÃ¼chtig machend !!!

ein Riesen-Kompliment an Herrn Kelme und das komplette Team am Start, im Wald und an den VPÂ´s. Die Zwischenstationen "Teiler" und "Sonder VP" waren der absolute Hammer; ich dachte ja eigentlich das die Espressobar nicht zu toppen ist aber die S-VP war das absolute Highlight und das KÃ¶lsch sehr fein !

Ich hatte 84 km mit brutto-Zeit um die 6:45 (netto 5:15 > die VPÂ´s "versauen" den ganzen Schnitt  weiter so , ne kaputte Kette war auch noch zu wechseln)

Auf jeden Fall weitermachen !!!

@ kelme: kann man eigentlich einen Dauerauftrag mit automatischer Anmeldung einrichten ? 

(ach ja noch eins: ich hatte bei der Nr-Ausgabe "ohne PrÃ¤sent" draufstehen, habe aber 25 â¬ bezahlt - und dann auch eins erhalten. 
WennÂ´s nicht zuviel Aufwand ist kÃ¶nntest Du das nachtrÃ¤glich klÃ¤ren ? ich mÃ¶chte nicht als "Schnorrer" gelten...)

kaputt und zufriedener "radler-01" (GÃ¤sbock Start-Nr. 25)


----------



## Joshua60 (9. Mai 2011)

ich wäre an einer 10er-Karte interessiert


----------



## lomo (9. Mai 2011)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ... netto 5:15 > die VP´s "versauen" den ganzen Schnitt   weiter so



Stimmt!!!

Wobei morgens vor dem Start wurde ich gefragt: "Welche Zeit nimmst Du Dir heute vor?"
Ich erwiderte: "Hängt davon ab, was es zu essen und zu trinken gibt!"


----------



## Radler-01 (9. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> "Welche Zeit nimmst Du Dir heute vor?"
> Ich erwiderte: "Hängt davon ab, was es zu essen und zu trinken gibt!"


 
das könnte ich dan nächstes Jahr dann auch sagen... aber so ein Event hatte ich mir trotz der ganzen Forums- und GBB-Homepage"angaben" nicht vorstellen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (9. Mai 2011)

as7805 schrieb:


> ...
> Dieses Jahr war alles besser, richtig abgebogen! Ich bin dann einfach hinter einer kleinen Gruppe ("no brakes"?) hinterher gefahren und habe mich dann etwas gewundert, dass die VP2 relativ schnell kam. Egal, umso besser. Im weiteren Streckenverlauf kam mir dann aber immer seltsamer vor, dass lt. meinem Tacho noch gut 10km mehr ins Ziel fehlen, als auf den Schildern stand.
> 
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn ich mir jetzt das Höhenprofil von meinem Garmin anschaue fehlt mir in der Tat ein Anstieg u. ca. 10 km!? Geht das? Kann man vom Streckenteiler quasi direkt zur VP2 fahren, oder wir habe ich das geschafft? Obwohl, eigentlich bin ich ja unschuldig, da nur hinterher gefahren ;-)
> ...


Sagen wir mal so: Es war ein Problem einer jungen Feuerwehrmannschaft, die recht kurzfristig da oben eingesetzt werden musste. Da hatte der Herr Kelme aber keine Zeit mehr eine Einweisung vor Ort vorzunehmen. Das Drama (in den vergangenen Jahren ging es wirklich an der Stelle direkt nach links) nahm so lange seinen Lauf, bis mich s'Mopped (Jörg) aus KA von der VP aus angerufen hat. Ab dann hat es aber geklappt und die Spuren auf der Strecke legen nahe, dass zumindest ein relevanter Teil der Starter die 10 km auch gefahren ist. Es war ein Fehler unsererseits bei den Schnellen. Sorry. Richtig bitter beklagt hat sich aber keiner. Es wäre halt ein feiner Trail über die Höhe und ein "Drecksanstieg" im Sand über 240 Hömes wieder nach Schwarzsohl gewesen.


----------



## lomo (9. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... *Es wäre *halt ein feiner Trail über die Höhe und *ein "Drecksanstieg"* im Sand über 240 Hömes wieder nach Schwarzsohl *gewesen*.



Es war ein "Drecksanstieg". 
Danke.


----------



## as7805 (9. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Es wäre halt ein feiner Trail über die Höhe und ein "Drecksanstieg" im Sand über 240 Hömes wieder nach Schwarzsohl gewesen.



Na gut, dann war das vielleicht auch besser so ;-) Aber nächstes Jahr will ich es dann mal komplett schaffen


----------



## Kelme (9. Mai 2011)

Einer meiner Favoriten




100_3524 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Fein, dass ich mir das auch im Gelände ansehen konnte (Miro und der Alchemist haben mich quasi aus der Halle geschleift). Der Kölner Gang ein riesengroßes Dankeschön. 


Kelme - ich kann ja nur Strecke


----------



## Trail-Bremse (9. Mai 2011)

Die VP da droben war wirklich vom Feinsten! Die wunderschöne Aussicht,die Sonne, ich wollte gar nicht mehr weg von dort!


----------



## bbk1974 (9. Mai 2011)

alexle schrieb:


> Wollte mich schon immer mal wie ein Zwerg fühlen  Gäasbock 11 machts möglich  Danke an den unbekannten Fahrer !
> 
> @ Fibbs Danke für die Würdigung mit Foto



Das war ich. 
bbk1974


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geisbock (9. Mai 2011)

top event!!! 
warum gibts keine bilder von md ???


----------



## rmfausi (9. Mai 2011)

Habe am Samstag gleich gefragt und die sagten mir Mi. oder Do. sind sie online. Also noch etwas warten. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## realScheff (9. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir ein 




Kelme schrieb:


> ...Sturz in der Trailabfahrt von Esthal nach Breitenstein...



War das die Abfahrt auf der ein Fotograf mit seinem Apparat um sich schlug? Ich fuhr direkt hinter meinem Kollegen und dachte im ersten Moment ein Wanderer würde Rache nehmen...


----------



## Kelme (9. Mai 2011)

geisbock schrieb:


> top event!!!
> warum gibts keine bilder von md ???


Gestern Abend hat mich der Cheffe von md-gafix noch angerufen. Da war etwa die Hälfte aller Bilder (11.000 insgesamt) sortiert. Das mit dem Donnerstag im Shop wird klappen (vielleicht sogar ein bissel früher).
Dann hat er noch mir geschimpft, weil ich wieder so seltsame Startnummern wie SEX, 0,5, 0,1 und 3,14 vergeben habe. Die passen halt nur ganz schwer in eine numerische Sortierung bei ganzen Zahlen.


----------



## geisbock (9. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hat mich der Cheffe von md-gafix noch angerufen. Da war etwa die Hälfte aller Bilder (11.000 insgesamt) sortiert. Das mit dem Donnerstag im Shop wird klappen (vielleicht sogar ein bissel früher).
> Dann hat er noch mir geschimpft, weil ich wieder so seltsame Startnummern wie SEX, 0,5, 0,1 und 3,14 vergeben habe. Die passen halt nur ganz schwer in eine numerische Sortierung bei ganzen Zahlen.



hehe... nicht seltsam, bin saustolz auf meine 3,14...


----------



## elch01 (9. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung wie Ihr das schafft jedes Jahr noch eine Schippe draufzulegen. Danke für den Spaß im Wald.  

Ich freu mich schon auf 2012


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Mai 2011)

muß mal schnell was fragen...
hab wegen mangelnder größe ein shirt nachbestellt und da würde ich gerne die bestellung etwas abändern und ich hab den zettel mit der bankverbindung verloren...
an wen kann/muß ich mich wenden damit mich geholfen wird?


----------



## Kelme (9. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ...
> an wen kann/muß ich mich wenden damit mich geholfen wird?


Ich glaube, da bin ich schon wieder dran.
Schreib mir eine PN mit den Änderungen und ich schicke dir die Kontoverbindung.
Für die Nachbestellung mache ich noch einen eigenen Thread oder so auf.


----------



## CaosPilote (9. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kelme - ich kann ja nur Strecke




...und die war gut so...wie der Rest auch 
Mein Kompliment und danke an alle.


CaosPilote - freut sich auf 2012


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Mai 2011)

alexle schrieb:


> Wollte mich schon immer mal wie ein Zwerg fühlen  Gäasbock 11 machts möglich  Danke an den unbekannten Fahrer !
> 
> @ Fibbs Danke für die Würdigung mit Foto



ich denke Alexle meinte dieses Bild:




Alex -> VIELEN DANK von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexle (10. Mai 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ich denke Alexle meinte dieses Bild:
> 
> 
> Gehts noch größer
> ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Mai 2011)

alexle schrieb:


> Fibbs79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich denke Alexle meinte dieses Bild:
> ...


----------



## alexle (10. Mai 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> alexle schrieb:
> 
> 
> > man sollte doch auch den schönen Bommel sehen
> ...


----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2011)

alexle schrieb:


> Fibbs79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Den sieht man  auch wenn er nichts gebracht hat
> ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Mai 2011)

Pfui


----------



## alexle (10. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> alexle schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du musst Geduld haben. Vielleicht wird es dann auch mal so wie hier:
> ...


----------



## Kelme (10. Mai 2011)

Fibbs, so viel Liebe und dann "Pfui". Das gilt nicht.
Das Bild hat sich aber angebahnt, denn kurz davor entstand das da:




P1000978 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Hatte ich mich schon lobend über die Reaktionen auf die "sensationelle Zeitnahme" geäußert? Ich glaube darüber müsste ich einen Aufsatz verfassen. Großartig! Ich hatte mit Absicht den Florian an die Kamera gesetzt, nach dem Motto "Kinder schlägt man nicht!", weil ich schon Ausschreitungen befürchtet hatte.


----------



## Flugrost (11. Mai 2011)

Die "Zeitnahme" war saucool - erst hab ichs net kapiert und später lauthals gelacht!...
...ich war so schnell, ich hab sicherlich gewonnen


----------



## Kelme (11. Mai 2011)

Wer kennt den Fotografen dieser Bilder?




DSCI0436 von kelme_sis auf Flickr 




DSCI0473 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Das obere Bild wurde wohl bei einer Tour am 17.04. aufgenommen und unocz wurde am vergangenen Samstag an der VP 1 in Frankeneck am Sportplatz abgellichtet. Leute, das müsst ihr doch locker wissen, oder? Die Kamera liegt bei mir daheim und ein weiterer als Bild vorhandener Hinweis hat bis jetzt nicht zum Erfolg geführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## südpfälzer (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo Kelme,

der Fotoapparat ist meiner.
Ich habe an der Sonder-VP noch Bilder gemacht und ihn wohl an der letzten Abfahrt verloren.
Es ist auch ein Bild von meiner Start-Nr. auf der Speicherkarte, sowie viele Baustellenbilder.

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass der Apparat nochmal gefunden wird.


----------



## Kelme (11. Mai 2011)

Das Startnummernbild (532) und die Baubilder waren so meine Geheimwaffe. Ich hatte aber auch schon eine Mail an die Adresse der 532 aus der Anmeldung geschickt. Nix bekommen? Frag' mich nicht, wo das Maschinchen gefunden wurde. Irgendjemand hat mir das am Samstag in die Hand gedrückt.


----------



## südpfälzer (11. Mai 2011)

Wegen Providerwechsel hab ich momentan leider nur sehr vereinzelt Zugang zum Internet. Meine Mails kann ich derzeit gar nicht abrufen.
Irgendwie kommt immer alles zusammen.
Vielen Dank aber schon mal für die Mühe, ich melde mich in den nächsten Tagen nochmal.

Zur Veranstaltung: 
Hat echt viel Spaß gemacht, sowohl die Tour als auch die Verpflegung.
Genial auch die "Zeitnahme", ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß man das so wörtlich nehmen kann.


----------



## Kelme (11. Mai 2011)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> ...
> Genial auch die "Zeitnahme", ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß man das so wörtlich nehmen kann.



Meine Lieblingsbilderfolge dazu:

*Häää???*






*Aahhh!!!*


----------



## unocz (11. Mai 2011)

cool das sich die kamera angefunden hat


----------



## lomo (12. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingsbilderfolge dazu:
> 
> *Häää???*
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (12. Mai 2011)

Es sollte noch ein Sonderpreis für "Beste Umsetzung des Corporate Designs" verliehen werden: Alexle hat es mit Kleidung und Plätzchen verdient!
Hat jemand ein Foto von den Plätzchen?


----------



## Optimizer (12. Mai 2011)

Apropos Fotos: Bei MD-Grafix gibts die Bilderchen schon zum ordern. Ich frag mich jetzt nur, obs bei zwei von meinen Fotos nicht nen Rabatt (wegen Wertminderung) geben könnte, da da noch ein Saarlänner mit drauf ist!?!

Den besagten Saarlänner hats meines Wissens übrigens auf absolut ebener Forstautobahn einfach so hingeschmissen........ winkenPuremalt)


Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## Kelme (12. Mai 2011)

Danke Opti für den md-grafix-Hinweis.

Eine Bitte: Macht mal keine Sammelbestellung. Warum? md-grafix spendet pro Bestellung einen EURO an das Japan-Projekt. Da müsst ihr jetzt mal tapfer sein und über die Versandkosten hinweg sehen. Geht das?


----------



## atlas (12. Mai 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Apropos Fotos: Bei MD-Grafix gibts die Bilderchen schon zum ordern. Ich frag mich jetzt nur, obs bei zwei von meinen Fotos nicht nen Rabatt (wegen Wertminderung) geben könnte, da da noch ein Saarlänner mit drauf ist!?!
> 
> Den besagten Saarlänner hats meines Wissens übrigens auf absolut ebener Forstautobahn einfach so hingeschmissen........ winkenPuremalt)
> 
> ...



Eh....Du !  

Ein Saarländer wertet jedes Bild um ein Mehrfaches auf -ja?


Sonscht gibbett et nächste Mal nen Lyonerring in die Speichen. 





Wobei: Die Mona-Lisa plus Saarländer (grübel)...ach egal.

Gruß
Atlas


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. Mai 2011)

Auf besonderen Wunsch eines einzelnen Herrn:


----------



## Optimizer (12. Mai 2011)

atlas schrieb:


> Eh....Du !
> 
> Ein Saarländer wertet jedes Bild um ein Mehrfaches auf -ja?
> 
> ...



Als Sonderbeauftragter für die Saarländisch-Pfälzische Völkerverständigung (und Ausrichter spezieller Only-Saarlänner-in-der-Pfalz-Touren) darf ich mir so eine spitze Zunge erlauben.


----------



## atlas (12. Mai 2011)

Da haschte awer no ma Glück gehabt. 


Gruß
Atlas


----------



## puremalt (12. Mai 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Den besagten Saarlänner hats meines Wissens übrigens auf absolut ebener Forstautobahn einfach so hingeschmissen........ winkenPuremalt)



Der PW ist halt hinreissend. Ausserdem mache ich in fremden Ländern gerne mal den Papst und küsse den Boden. Zugegeben, die Gelegenheit war unpassend. Aber ohne Publikum macht's ja keinen Sinn.



Optimizer schrieb:


> Als Sonderbeauftragter für die Saarländisch-Pfälzische Völkerverständigung (und Ausrichter spezieller Only-Saarlänner-in-der-Pfalz-Touren) darf ich mir so eine spitze Zunge erlauben.



Stimmt. Der Integrationsbeauftragte der Randzone hat gewisse Freiheiten. 
Jeder andere müßte tatsächlich mit Lyoner in den Speichen und Maggi auf der Kette rechnen. Sowas hat jeder Saarländer im Rucksack.


----------



## Kelme (12. Mai 2011)

Ein größerer und auch reichlich bebilderter Artikel aus einer anderen Zeitung als Anhang. Talpost. Gibt's halt nur regional beschränkt bei uns "im Tal".


----------



## Kelme (12. Mai 2011)

​
Klick und loslegen.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Hat jemand ein Foto von den Plätzchen?



Na sischer doch.




GULF-Keks von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Mai 2011)

Von Plätzchen und blau-orangenen Keksen hab ich nix gesehen. 
Dabei hat Alex noch so schön die Werbetrommel und den Teig gerührt...


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht solltest du da einfach mal persönlich bei ihr nachfragen .
Es waren aber 100 GULF-Böcke in Esthal vorrätig. Bist du eventuell etwas zu spät dort gewesen?

Memo an AlexLe: Mehr Kekse für die Männer!


----------



## Dddakk (13. Mai 2011)

Zimbo war nicht unter den ersten 100 in Esthal, der war vorher schon im Genießer-Modus, und im Windschatten von MoneXSi und dem alten Fritz.

Aber die Plätzchen waren ja klasse und sicher richtig Arbeit. Hier kamen 2 an und wurden mit großem Mnjam-Mnjam verputzt.


----------



## Bogie (13. Mai 2011)

Ich war über 6 Stunden in Esthal und habe auch keinen Keks gesehen, geschweige denn gegessen...


----------



## alexle (13. Mai 2011)

@ el Zimbo
sorry, waren doch recht schnell weg. Wußten ja nicht da die so einen reisenden Absatz gaben. Manche verschwanden auch ganz heimlich in einer Tüte im Trikot. Genauso wie die Sauren Gurken von Haribo ruck zuck weg und ich dachte sowas essen die MTB´ler net 

Memo für mich: Nächstes Jahr keine Tüten mehr mitnehmen 

@ Kelme
Memo habe ich für mich hinterlegt - nächstes Jahr mehr machen! 
War eine kurzfristige Aktion und wußten vorher nicht das die soo begehrt sind. 

@ Dddakk
Freut mich wenn sie dir geschmeckt haben. Das Lob gilt meiner Mama die hat den Teig gemacht und dafür gesorgt das kein Eckchen an den Böcken fehlt 

@ All
Danke dafür das wir dieses Jahr wieder so viele nette Fahrer an unsere VP begrüßen durften. Es war wieder schön die VP zu schmeisen 
Liebe Grüße auch an die Mitfahrerin die sich persönlich bei uns für den Einsatz bedankt hat.


----------



## alexle (13. Mai 2011)

Bogie schrieb:


> Ich war über 6 Stunden in Esthal und habe auch keinen Keks gesehen, geschweige denn gegessen...


 

Dann warst du definitiv zu spät  oder hast dich nur in der Saumagen-Gegend rumgetrieben  die Standen in einer großen Schüssel direkt neben den Bänänchen


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2011)

Bogie schrieb:


> Ich war über 6 Stunden in Esthal und habe auch keinen Keks gesehen, geschweige denn gegessen...



Achso, das auf dem Grill waren keine Kekse?


----------



## Dddakk (13. Mai 2011)

@alexle

neenee, nicht ich machte mnjam-mnjam, da habe ich 2 Krümelmonster für.....

Verpflegung wird völlig überbewertet. Bei anderen Radrundfahrten gibts nur Bananen und Powabah. Und die Leute sind zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 77527 (13. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> [....]Bei anderen Radrundfahrten gibts nur Bananen und Powabah. Und die Leute sind zufrieden.


Aber bei Euch zufrieden*er*!


----------



## Sarrois (13. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @alexle
> 
> neenee, nicht ich machte mnjam-mnjam, da habe ich 2 Krümelmonster für.....
> 
> Verpflegung wird völlig überbewertet. Bei anderen Radrundfahrten gibts nur Bananen und Powabah. Und die Leute sind zufrieden.


 
Mir scheint Du fährst nicht oft im Schwabenland,
da gibts wenn Du Glück hast ein Stück trockenes Brot und nen gesch...
Hefekranz, dazu noch Affworscht
Und wenn Du da nicht zu den schnellsten gehörst, hast de eh Pech gehabt.

Powerbar oder so gibts dort eh nicht, viel zu teuer, Schwaben halt

Da gibts noch nicht mal deren Nationalriegel, von Seitenbacher,
deshalb haben die auch alle Probleme mit der Verdauung
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76QHEUEOw_k"]YouTube        - Seitenbacher MÃ¼sli - Radiowerbung[/nomedia]


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ... alle Probleme mit der Verdauung



Saumagen?


----------



## Dddakk (13. Mai 2011)

Schwabenland. Lomo, sag das noch mal, das mit dem Fünferle..... .


----------



## Sarrois (13. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Saumagen?


 
Hör Dir nur die Sch........ Radiowerbung an
das geht gar nicht........

Ich hab meine schwäbischen Freunde letzte Wochenende zum Saumagen bekehrt und die waren begeistert

Und jetzt sag schon das mit dem Fünferle


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2011)

Pegelstand: 200 Liter Bier wurden an der Sonder-VP "Schöne Aussicht" ausgegeben.




DSC08196 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


Kelme - ich mach' mir Sorgen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (13. Mai 2011)

Bogie schrieb:


> Ich war über 6 Stunden in Esthal und habe auch keinen Keks gesehen, geschweige denn gegessen...



So geht's wenn man lieber eine "feuerfeste" Grillunterlage bastelt statt mal die Leckereien zu probieren!  Nicht umsonst war ich die halbe Zeit selber am futtern... Aber die Kekse hab ich nur bewundert, war nach dem Saumagenschneiden bappsatt!


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> Und jetzt sag schon das mit dem Fünferle



Ok, ok, die sind schon gerissen. Kennst Du das schwäbische Viertele?
Die machen beim Viertele hinten des Fünferle weg und zählen es vorne zum Preis dazu.


----------



## Sarrois (13. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ok, ok, die sind schon gerissen. Kennst Du das schwäbische Viertele?
> Die machen beim Viertele hinten des Fünferle weg und zählen es vorne zum Preis dazu.


 
 Jep die sind schon ganz schön schlaao......

Das Ganze für Ihren Kloreiniger namens Lemberger und Trollinger:kotz:

Denken das ist Wein und trinken den aus großen Schnapsgläsern


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2011)

Bereitest du gerade deine Ausweisung vor, oder was?


----------



## Sarrois (13. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bereitest du gerade deine Ausweisung vor, oder was?


 
Das können die nicht, hab als Entwicklungshelfer und Kulturattaché nen Diplomatenpass. 

In unserem schwäbischen Verein bin ich in der Regel genau der Tropfen,
der das Fass zum überlaufen bringt, wenn es um Wein, Essen und Feste geht.


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch nicht wirklich nach den Keksen und Bockkeksen gesucht.
Als ich schon hundert Meter vor der Hofeinfahrt den Bogie hab lachen hören, bin ich direkt auf ihn zu gefahren.
Gut dass er hinter dem Grill stand, somit war sein Geruch überdeckt. 

@Alex(le): Biker essen alles was nicht festgebunden ist, solange es schmeckt - vor allem Süßes.


----------



## Stagebiker (13. Mai 2011)

War leider auch bei mir nix mehr mehr mit Keksen - alle schon wech. Aber in Ermangelung von Semmeln gabs lecker Saumagen auf Hefekuchen!
Tja, wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben.
Nächstes Jahr starte ich in der ersten Startgruppe und fahr die Elllenbogen aus wenn einer überholen will.
Vielleicht montier ich mir ich mir auch ein paar James Bond`sche Anti-Überholgadgets ans bike!!!!!!! Wartet nur....


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Mai 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Das können die nicht, hab als Entwicklungshelfer und Kulturattaché nen Diplomatenpass.
> 
> In unserem schwäbischen Verein bin ich in der Regel genau der Tropfen,
> der das Fass zum überlaufen bringt, wenn es um Wein, Essen und Feste geht.



So, so, gegen Lemberger und Trollinger hetzen?! 

Nach dann woll´n wir mal sehen, was da am nächsten Samstag noch so zu erwarten ist. 

Ach so, hatte ich schon erwähnt, woher meine liebe Frau Gemahlin stammt?  Werde am Sonntag in Heilbronn den Trollinger laufen und danach schön in einen Besen gehen! Mit gefällt´s! 

Haardtfahrer - Maggifreie Zone


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Mai 2011)

@Stagebiker:
Ich finde rotierende Klingen an den Radachsen, wie bei römischen Wagenrennen viel schöner.
Wär doch auch was für Massendownhillrennen - mal mit dem Schweißer meines Vertrauens reden...


----------



## yulour (13. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...Biker essen alles was *nicht festgebunden* ist, solange...



Was dieses Detail angeht bin ich mir manchmal nicht so sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (13. Mai 2011)

Also gibt es nächstes Jahr eine VP mit Futter direkt "von der Stange"...


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Haardtfahrer - *Maggifreie Zone*


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also gibt es nächstes Jahr eine VP mit Futter direkt "von der Stange"...


Stockerlfisch?


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte da eher einen drehenden Dönerspieß im Sinn.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2011)

na toll ... döner... da komm ich ja ausem vp garnimmer raus... naja rollend vieleicht


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2011)

Ja, ja. Elitedöner ...


----------



## Flugrost (13. Mai 2011)

...   .de


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2011)

Hast du gesagt .... äh, geschrieben.


----------



## Flugrost (13. Mai 2011)

'schweißvonnüx

Wer hat denn jetzt beim Gäsbock gewonnen?
...Trail-Bremse, klar - sonst noch wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2011)

Letztes Jahr hatte irgendjemand von MTBvD(öner) behauptet, er wäre zwoter (oder auch dritter oder wasweissichwas) geworden ... ohne dass es eine Zeitnahme gab. Seeeeeehr gewagte Behauptung damals.

Gewonnen haben alle Teilnehmer ... die Spass dabei hatten


----------



## Flugrost (13. Mai 2011)

Loooomoooo! Falsche Antwort!


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Mai 2011)

...und sich ausgiebig an den Waldbuffets (=VP's) bedient haben - vor allem am letzten.


----------



## MoneSi (13. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> .



*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh!
Geheimer Zwotaccount!!!!
Ich hab's doch gewusst!!!*


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


>



Krieg dich mal wieder ein!


----------



## Dddakk (14. Mai 2011)

Kelme. Wenn ich die so schreiben höre, glaube ich, dass der Gäsbock sportlich anspruchsvoller werden muss. So kurz nach dem Krieg gabs doch mal ne echte Langstrecke, so 3-stellig? Und die Verzögerungspunkte waren noch echte Notverpflegungsstellen.

kein smiley





doch:


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Mai 2011)

au ja ... 3 stellig und dafür noch ne wellnes/massage vp dabei


----------



## Kelme (14. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, es gab mal dreistellig. In einem Jahr war das Wetter so schlecht, dass sich gerade mal 8 Fahrer auf die Langstrecke gewagt haben. Da standen Streckenposten der Feuerwehr am Atlasfelsen und sind vor Vereinsamung im leichten Nieselregen und tief hängenden Wolken fast an einer Depression erkrankt. Das mach' ich nicht mehr .

Ich denke, ich mache mir nochmal Gedanken über den Schlussanstieg. Da ist noch deutliches Potential .


----------



## Frank_Philip (14. Mai 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... deutliches ... .



Ja, aber wirklich DEUTLICH ....


----------



## LatteMacchiato (14. Mai 2011)

was für'n Anstieg? Da gabs doch nicht einen....


----------



## alexle (14. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also gibt es nächstes Jahr eine VP mit Futter direkt "von der Stange"...


 
Frische Waffeln von der Stange


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Mai 2011)

Mit Vanillesoße -> leckaaaaa


----------



## Dddakk (14. Mai 2011)

Zeig doch mal ein Foto von nem klassichen Trikot in XS. Da solls ein Super-Model geben.


----------



## lomo (14. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Zeig doch mal ein Foto von nem klassichen Trikot in XS. Da solls ein Super-Model geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (15. Mai 2011)

..xs..  (inseideäääh!)


----------



## lomo (15. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..xs..  (inseideäääh!)



confused


----------



## Dddakk (15. Mai 2011)

Themenwechsel!   


Für: 
die, die zu lange auf dem frischen Asphalt der Spaltung hängen blieben;
die, die genüsslich gebiket sind;
die, die ungläubig am Domplatz vom Glauben abfielen;
die, die von Alexle und Houschter & ... genudelt wurden;
die, die also nicht um 16 Uhr in der Halle waren:

Hier ein Link!  
http://www.youtube.com/user/DessolationDuke?blend=4&ob=5

Vielen Dank an Scarlett und Alex vom
http://www.kendo-heidelberg.de/


----------



## Kelme (20. Mai 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/24006365"]Concat Video[/ame]

Flott geschnitten. Irre Trittfrequenz und für mich als "Hallenhocker" endlich bewegte Bilder von der Strecke


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Mai 2011)

sehr cooles video, schön gemacht


----------



## donnersberger (20. Mai 2011)

prima


----------



## Stagebiker (23. Mai 2011)

Schäääääää,
aber leider nur Kurzstrecke......


----------



## lomo (27. Mai 2011)

Aussem Eingangradforum gefischt. Danke Vriesi


----------



## roischiffer (27. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Aussem Eingangradforum gefischt. Danke Vriesi



Die passende Kopfbedeckung für den gepflegten Hitzetod


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (27. Mai 2011)

..falsche Nummer..


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Mai 2011)

aber trotzdem geiler helm


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Mai 2011)

BMX-Helme mit Sonderlackierung sind bestimmt bezahlbar...


----------



## lomo (27. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..falsche Nummer..



Kurzheck oder Langheck?


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Mai 2011)

Vokuhila?


----------



## Kelme (5. Juni 2011)

Die Herren Organisatoren haben sich gestern auf die Langstrecke begeben um mal nachzuprüfen, was für eine Blödsinnsstrecke da gegen Geld angeboten wird. Nun ja ... .

Das Ganze begann mit der neuen Lieblingsbeschäftigung "Laufsport"




Schon wieder Lauftraining von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Später mehr. Ich muss jetzt erst mal ein Viertel Kölschfässchen ins Bett bringen und mich dann meditativ auf meinen Job nachher als Streckenposten beim Mußbachtriathlon vorbereiten. Man findet mich am Hornbachkreisel. Leicht erkenntlich an der "Dopers sucks"-Mütze. Kommt morgen bestimmt gut .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (5. Juni 2011)

Ui!
Le Mans-Start!


----------



## donnersberger (5. Juni 2011)

war ne prima Tour




super Verpflegung an super VP:




die Sägemehlspuren und ein letztes Flatterband erinnerten an das Großereignis:




fluppig flowiger Trail:




unten angekommen - "NOCHMAL!"




letzte Blicke nach oben




Danke an Kelme und sein Team für die spizenmäßige Gäsbock-Reloaded-Tour !!!


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Juni 2011)

Wir sind am Donnerstag die Kurzstrecke gefahren. Man hat fast kein GPS gebraucht... Die Markierungen waren wirklich dank wenig Regen in den vergangenen Wochen immer noch sehr gut zu sehen.


----------



## Kelme (5. Juni 2011)

Noch ein paar Fahrbilder (zum Glück gibt's von mir da keine/wenige).

Am Runden Tisch (man beachte die Muskelanspannung an der Wade rechts)




lomo von kelme_sis auf Flickr

An der Gasstation




MoneSi von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Später




Dönersburger von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Noch später




Durch die Blume II von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Das Gute bei der Ausfahrt: Es ist eine vernünftige Variante für die Langstrecke 2012 dabei heraus gekommen. Das wird sehr fluffig . Den Anstieg nach Esthal hoch empfand ich selbst dann schon als Frechheit. Den völligen Sockenschuss habe ich mir dann beim Anstieg hinter Iptestal verpasst. Leute, so geht das nicht. Da muss ein ernstes Wort mit dem Streckenplaner geredet werden. 2km/h langsamer und ich wäre umgefallen. Oh Gott!


----------



## lomo (5. Juni 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Fahrbilder (zum Glück gibt's von mir da keine/wenige).
> 
> Am Runden Tisch (man beachte die Muskelanspannung an der Wade rechts)
> 
> ...



Meine Güte, selbst die Gesichtsmuskeln sind angespannt ...



Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Das Gute bei der Ausfahrt: Es ist eine vernünftige Variante für die Langstrecke 2012 dabei heraus gekommen. Das wird sehr fluffig . Den Anstieg nach Esthal hoch empfand ich selbst dann schon als Frechheit. Den völligen Sockenschuss habe ich mir dann beim Anstieg hinter Iptestal verpasst. Leute, so geht das nicht. Da muss ein ernstes Wort mit dem Streckenplaner geredet werden. 2km/h langsamer und ich wäre umgefallen. Oh Gott!



Pffft! Alles fahrbar!


----------



## Kelme (5. Juni 2011)

Noch einen Satz brauche ich, damit ich mein Wochenende in Frieden abschließen kann.
Ich kenne den Herren nicht, der mit einem Jungen (so zwischen 14 und 16 Jahre alt) am Samstag die Kaisergartenabfahrt vor/mit/nach uns runter gefahren ist. Wenn es der Vater war, war es schlimm und wenn es ein nicht-verwandter Guide war ebenso. 
Der Gipfel: Wir warten unterhalb der Treppe am Dicken Stein-Turm und "der Große" kommt angefahren. Treppe gefahren. Der Bub hinterher und ab der dritten Stufe von oben war der nur noch vor und unter seinem Bike freifliegend in der Luft. Das Rad kachelte ihm als er platt auf dem Bauch auf dem Boden lag ins Kreuz. Der Junge kannte die Abfahrt überhaupt nicht und kriegte von seinem Guide/Vater/Was-weiß-ich Null-Hinweis, dass da eine Stelle kommt, über die man mal "nachdenken" könnte. Ich will so was nie mehr sehen und jedes weitere Wort fiele jetzt der Zensur zum Opfer.


----------



## lomo (5. Juni 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Fahrbilder (zum Glück gibt's von mir da keine/wenige).



Da findet sich schon was ...




[GBB]GB11 NachprüfungL1020720 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Dddakk (6. Juni 2011)

...was habt ihr nur für Bremsen dort im Wald! 
Bin gerade auf dem Weg zum Doc, ein Beinchen ist zur Zeit sehr unaerodynamisch. 

Aber schee wars!  Danke auch an die VP am Julier-Pass!


----------



## Stagebiker (6. Juni 2011)

> Pffft! Alles fahrbar!


 
Tatsächlich?

Ich erinnere mich den großen lomo doch wenigstens auch einmal beim GBB 11 überholt zu haben - schiebend am Anstieg nach Esthal! Ansonsten habe ich immer  nur den Hinterreifen seines SSP gesehen...


----------



## Dddakk (6. Juni 2011)

Am Samstag ist er alles gefahren, auch den 20-Prozenter. Ich gab ihm Windschatten.  

...duggundwesch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (6. Juni 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ... Ich gab ihm Windschatten.
> 
> ...duggundwesch....


Ne, stimmt doch. An den entscheidenden (Steil-)Stücken hatten wir Rückenwind und dann passt's ja wieder


----------



## Dddakk (6. Juni 2011)




----------



## lomo (6. Juni 2011)

Stagebiker schrieb:


> ... - schiebend am Anstieg nach Esthal! Ansonsten habe ich immer  nur den Hinterreifen seines SSP gesehen...



Rischdisch. Irgendwie ist der Gäsbock zu früh im Jahr ...


----------



## MoneSi (6. Juni 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Am Samstag ist er alles gefahren, auch den 20-Prozenter. Ich gab ihm Windschatten.
> 
> ...duggundwesch....



Kann ich bestätigen, ich hab's auch gesehen...ebenfalls von hinten! Was so knapp 4 Wochen ausmachen


----------



## südpfälzer (6. Juni 2011)

Heute kam ein Päckchen mit folgendem Inhalt:



Die verlorene Kamera ist heute wohlbehalten nach Hause gekommen.
Vielen Dank an Kelme und den Finder.

Happy End


----------



## lomo (6. Juni 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, ich hab's auch gesehen...ebenfalls von hinten! *Was so knapp 4 Wochen ausmachen *



Tja, das kommt nicht von ungefähr ...



Kelme schrieb:


> Am Runden Tisch (man beachte die Muskelanspannung an der Wade rechts)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Radler-01 (7. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Tja, das kommt nicht von ungefähr ...


 
mmmh .... trainierst Du mit (Achtung Signatur-Zitat lomo) "runterhügeln" die Beinmuskulatur für´s Bergauffahren...

ein ganz neuer Trainingsansatz; wenn das funktioniert lass ich mich zukünftig zum "runterhügeln" shutteln, bis genug Dampf in der Wade fürs Bergauffahren habe.


----------



## Radler-01 (7. Juni 2011)

ach ja - ich hätte da mal noch eine (verspätete) Frage an Herrn Kelme:

gibt es die Möglichkeit, beide Touren vom GB 11 als Datei zu erhalten
(ich habe Old-School-GPS und MagicMaps 5, das müsste eigentlich klappen); ich würde im Laufe des Jahres die Strecken nochmal fahren; einige Bekannte haben vom Erzählen Blut geleckt für 2012.

Danke schonmal vorab.


----------



## Kelme (7. Juni 2011)

Ach herrje, frag' er mich sowas doch nicht in der "Öffentlichkeit". Da kann ich doch nur Nein sagen.


Kelme - verschtonne?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (7. Juni 2011)

mmmmh - bleeed halt... Du hattest es ja im Vorfeld erwähnt ! OK, dann kram ich in meinen Erinnerungen (ist dann halt nur langlang).

Radler - verschtonne


----------



## Stagebiker (7. Juni 2011)

Durchs Rumstehen hat er sie jedenfalls nicht trainiert. Vergleich Beweisfoto vor GBB 11.


----------



## lomo (7. Juni 2011)

Stagebiker schrieb:


> Durchs Rumstehen hat er sie jedenfalls nicht trainiert. Vergleich Beweisfoto vor GBB 11.



Fachsimpeln mit der Singlespeedaussenstelle Prag und nem anderen (unbekannten?) SSPler. Es geht halt nicht immer ums Trainieren, das Material ist da viel entscheidender


----------



## Kelme (7. Juni 2011)

Streiche Saumagenprüfer. Setze Wadenmodel.


----------



## lomo (7. Juni 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Streiche Saumagenprüfer. Setze Wadenmodel.



Schunn bassierd. Awwer wieso is do schunn widda'n Wortfilder drinn?


----------



## Dddakk (7. Juni 2011)

Wadendräd?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-8000 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich dachte ich hätte das Flatterband für die Ewigkeit befestigt..... nächstes Jahr wird von Bergfried und mir genagelt.....

Das Auszeichnungsmonster


----------



## Joshua60 (30. Juni 2011)

wie die alt Feuerwehr, ein wenig spät. Es gab ja verdiente Leute, die nur in der Halle saßen. 
Anbei die etwas längliche unplugged-Version von der Kurzstrecke bis kurz vor der Spaltung. 
Nächstes Jahr mit besserer Softwarekenntnis und einer noch zu bestimmenden Anzahl von Ersatzakkus und Kameraperspektiven dann das ultimative Gäsbock12-Video!


----------



## thierlo (30. Juni 2011)

scheint ja ein echt entspanntes fest zu sein, welche kamera hast du denn benutzt, wie lang war die strecke, und ist das klacken echt die gabel oder das gebiss des krokodils...


----------



## lomo (30. Juni 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> ... Video ...



Küüühl!


----------



## Kelme (30. Juni 2011)

@Tandem-Helden: Länge läuft.

@Trikot-Besteller
Der von mir angedachte Zeitplan lässt sich so nicht umsetzen. Wir versuchen jetzt den Vorgang zu beschleunigen. Einzelne, aber nur sehr wenige Bestellungen können aus Restbeständen bzw. Rückgaben aus Erstbestellungen befriedigt werden.

Sorry. Tut mir leid, aber ich kann es im Moment nicht ändern.


----------



## donnersberger (30. Juni 2011)

@J60: schönes VID


----------



## Joshua60 (30. Juni 2011)

thierlo schrieb:


> scheint ja ein echt entspanntes fest zu sein, welche kamera hast du denn benutzt, wie lang war die strecke, und ist das klacken echt die gabel oder das gebiss des krokodils...


 
Hi Thilo,

Vid ist mit Gopro (im r4-mode) aufgenommen, die Boxxer schnauft das Klacken ist dann eher die Halterung am Brustgurt.
Bis demnächst in Freiburg, wir müssen mal ne Tour zusammen fahren,

cu
Volker


----------



## Dddakk (30. Juni 2011)

Super Video! Das ist ja richtig schnell! Und den ersten "Curp" vor der Spaltung sieht man auch noch.  

hat hier noch jemand weitere Videos? Dom? Suzuka? Julier-Pass? Saumagenweck?


----------



## Bergfried (30. Juni 2011)

...das geilste Video von allen!!!!


----------



## Kelme (30. Juni 2011)

Ich find' die Livegespräche zwischen Captain und Stoker so klasse. Das geht halt nur auf dem Tandem. Besonders die Stelle "da kommen wir in Esthal raus" ist klasse.
Das Doppel wird nachher gemerkt haben, wie weit und schmerzhaft der Weg noch ist .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (30. Juni 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...
> Das Doppel wird nachher gemerkt haben, wie weit und *schmerzhaft* der Weg noch ist .



Jaja, "Schmerz ist nur die Schwäche, die den Körper verlässt" ...


----------



## Sarrois (1. Juli 2011)

Hat sich der Kelme eigentlich mit dem Trikotgeld nach Jamaika abgesetzt


----------



## Kelme (1. Juli 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Hat sich der Kelme eigentlich mit dem Trikotgeld nach Jamaika abgesetzt



Bring' mich nicht auf dumme Gedanken .

Ne, wie ich auf der vorhergehenden Seite schon schrieb:

@Trikot-Besteller
Der von mir angedachte Zeitplan lässt sich so nicht umsetzen. Wir versuchen jetzt den Vorgang zu beschleunigen. Einzelne, aber nur sehr wenige Bestellungen können aus Restbeständen bzw. Rückgaben aus Erstbestellungen befriedigt werden.

Sorry. Tut mir leid, aber ich kann es im Moment nicht ändern.


Ich hab' das unterschätzt.


----------



## Sarrois (1. Juli 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bring' mich nicht auf dumme Gedanken .
> 
> Ne, wie ich auf der vorhergehenden Seite schon schrieb:
> 
> ...


 
Brauch Dir nicht leid zu tun, Du bist ja nicht Jesus
Außerdem ist das coole Trikot ja was worauf man sich so richtig lange freuen kann

Wünsch Dir und dem Rest der Truppe ein schönes Wochenende und bis bald im Pfälzer Wald


----------



## Dddakk (1. Juli 2011)

....Trikots werden völlig überbewertet....

...und im Pfälzerwald kann man auch owwerum naggisch fahren.


----------



## Andybopp (1. Juli 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ....Trikots werden völlig überbewertet....
> 
> ...und im Pfälzerwald kann man auch owwerum naggisch fahren.



das fehlte noch. Mir hat der Nacktjogger, der mir mal begegnet ist völlig gelangt ....


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Juli 2011)

Ich hab gehört, dass sich die Bodenfreiheit beim Nacktjoggen im Laufe der Zeit zum Nachteil verändert...


----------



## Sarrois (4. Juli 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ....Trikots werden völlig überbewertet....
> 
> ...und im Pfälzerwald kann man auch owwerum naggisch fahren.


 
Jetzt bring Ihr mich auf dumme Gedanken
Nich das ich mich als alter Latexfe... kurz vor der nächsten Ausfahrt mit meiner Notubes Dichtmilch übergieße und so mitfahre


----------



## Sarrois (4. Juli 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört, dass sich die Bodenfreiheit beim Nacktjoggen im Laufe der Zeit zum Nachteil verändert...


 
Jogger oder Joggerin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andybopp (4. Juli 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Jogger oder Joggerin



bei mir: Jogger.  Aber er war so lieb und hatte sein T-shirt (das er in den Händen getragen hatte) noch vornedran gehalten, als er mich gesehen hatte.


----------



## roischiffer (5. Juli 2011)

Andybopp schrieb:


> bei mir: Jogger.  Aber er war so lieb und hatte sein T-shirt (das er in den Händen getragen hatte) noch vornedran gehalten, als er mich gesehen hatte.



Alla hopp,
also nix mit erregung öffentlicher Erregung


----------



## Maxnus (18. August 2011)

Bin am letzten Sonntag in Neustadt dabeigewesen; ich war ein bißchen enttäuscht, weil ich die gleiche Streckencharakteristik wie beim Gäsbock erwartet hatte - leider war dem nicht ganz so; mir waren die Trailabfahrten hier zu verblockt und zu CCmäßig; das macht Kelme mit seiner Mannschaft meiner Meinung nach besser - viel mehr flow und surf. Also nochmal Kompliment ans Team.


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. August 2011)

verblockt = CCmäßig???

Kapier ich nicht?!


----------



## unocz (18. August 2011)

den sigma kann man nun rein garnicht mit dem gäsbock vergleichen!!!
vor allem hat das auch nichts mit irgendeiner orga/organisation zutun.
man sollte sich eher voher informieren an was für einer veranstaltung man teilnimmt


----------



## atlas (19. August 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> den sigma kann man nun rein garnicht mit dem gäsbock vergleichen!!!
> vor allem hat das auch nichts mit irgendeiner orga/organisation zutun.
> man sollte sich eher voher informieren an was für einer veranstaltung man teilnimmt



Hallo

Ich bin auch mitgefahren.Auch ich hatte mir eine ähnliche Strecke wie den Gäsbock vorgestellt.
Ohne Kritik an dem Event als solchem zu üben,auch hier war der allgm. übliche Trend spürbar die techn.Abfahrten immer kniffliger zu gestalten.Diese Tendenz stellt man aber fast überall fest.Ich konnte (zu meinem Erstaunen)alles fahren,aber um mich herum sind die Kollegen gefallen "wie die Fliegen".
Selbst Spitzenfahrer/innen haben teilweise geschoben.Ich bin der Meinung bei einem Marathon sollte die Streckenlänge und die Belastung die eigentliche Herrausforderung sein.

Die Nummer auf der Kurzstrecke war schon etwas heikel.Auf einem Video sieht man den "Verrückten" welcher auf der Pflastersteinabfahrt den Bikern hupend endgegenrast ist-da fällt mir de Kopp in Scheiben ab.

Aber ansonsten ein schöner Marathon.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (19. August 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> verblockt = CCmäßig???
> Kapier ich nicht?!


Du hast noch nie ein CC Rennen gesehen oder bist mitgefahren?



atlas schrieb:


> ...Ich bin der Meinung bei einem Marathon sollte die Streckenlänge und die Belastung die eigentliche Herrausforderung sein....



Dann fahr nicht MTB Marathon sondern RR-Marathon 

Das ist halt wie Biathlon und Langlauf.
Wenn Du beim Biathlon mit Puls am Anschlag zum Schießstand kommst, triffst nichts.
Es ist die Kunst den Puls zu beherrschen und rechtzeitig soweit runter zu bekommen, dass man trifft bzw. beim MTB, dass man technische Passagen/Herausforderungen meistert.
Reines Bolzen ist halt nicht.
Das gilt in gleichem Maße für CC, Marathon, Enduro-Race, DH-Marathon, .
Die Schuld liegt nicht an der Strecke, sondern am Vermögen des Athleten seine motorisch Fähigkeit und den Puls zu kennen und in Einklang zu bringen.
Das tolle an Neustadt ist ja gerade, dass es auch einen Anspruch an das Fahrkönnen stellt und den ganzen Biker fordert.


----------



## Kelme (19. August 2011)

Leute, ist doch prima, dass es in der Pfalz so unterschiedliche Veranstaltungen gibt. Ich mach' mir mit den Kollegen im Vorfeld immer einen Kopp und wir überlegen, wie wir eine Strecke zusammen stellen, die unseren Teilnehmern und der Idee der Veranstaltung, die wir verfolgen, gerecht wird. Das Ergebnis nehmt ihr dann im Mai unter die Stollen. So ganz verkehrt scheinen wir nicht zu liegen. 
Wir machen ja auch kein Rennen. Klar liegt die Wahrheit bei einem Marathon nach meiner Meinung auf der Strecke, aber auf der Strecke liegen ja auch VPs .

Es wird Menschen geben, die wollen Rennen und Speed und meinetwegen auch eine trainingssystematische Vorbereitung und Auswertung ihrer Teilnahme. Ist ok und dafür gibt es Angebote.
Andere gehen mit einer hohen Erwartung an den Spaßfaktor an den Start und beziehen ihren Spaß eben nicht aus einer Platzierung oder verbesserten persönlichen Bestzeit. Auch ok.
Ich war letztens auf einer MTB-Veranstaltung, da habe ich glückliche Menschen gesehen, die sind überhaupt nicht gefahren. Das gibt's auch .

Was mit Vertrauen schafft: Es gibt Teilnehmer, die haben an allen drei Events teilgenommen .

Ich geh' jetzzt wieder eine Strecke auf die Landkarte dengeln und schau mal was für 2012 dabei rüber kommt. Ideen hat's einige - fehlt noch die Zustimmung.


Kelme - alles so schön bunt


----------



## lomo (19. August 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...
> Das tolle an Neustadt ist ja gerade, dass es auch einen Anspruch an das Fahrkönnen stellt und den ganzen Biker fordert.



Auch wenn wir nicht immer einer Meinung sind D), kann ich das obige bestätigen.

Ich denke, Gäsbock und der Sigmamarathon sind beides sehr unterschiedliche Veranstaltungen, die auch unterschiedliche Klientel anspricht.
Wer auf Zeit fahren und sich daran oder mit anderen messen will, ist in Neustadt gut aufgehoben. Der Kurs ist teilweise selektiv aber machbar.
Der Gäsbock ist eher was für Genießer, in den letzten beiden Jahren schwerpunktmäßig kulinarisch. Ach übrigens, dort ist die Zeit nebensächlich ...


----------



## Dddakk (19. August 2011)

..und, es soll ja Veranstaltungen geben, da werden extra für den einen Tag Teilstücke aspahltiert, damit niggs passiert!


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. August 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Du hast noch nie ein CC Rennen gesehen oder bist mitgefahren?



Nö, bin lieber auf kulinarischern Events unterwegs (oder auch nicht unterwegs)

Gruß

Fibbs - und wie das Spaß gemacht hat - WHEELIE


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. August 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Es ist die Kunst den Puls zu beherrschen und rechtzeitig soweit runter zu bekommen, dass man trifft bzw. beim MTB, dass man technische Passagen/Herausforderungen meistert.
> Reines Bolzen ist halt nicht.
> Das gilt in gleichem Maße für CC, Marathon, Enduro-Race, DH-Marathon, .
> Die Schuld liegt nicht an der Strecke, sondern am Vermögen des Athleten seine motorisch Fähigkeit und den Puls zu kennen und in Einklang zu bringen.
> Das tolle an Neustadt ist ja gerade, dass es auch einen Anspruch an das Fahrkönnen stellt und den ganzen Biker fordert.



Ich tue es ja echt nicht gern, auch wenn Du mir das sicher wieder unterstellen wirst, aber das ist tooootal falsch! Habe ich aber zugegebener Maßen bis vor acht Wochen auch noch gedacht, bis ich an einer Biathlonschießausbildung (gaaanz klein) teilgenommen habe.

Die Kunst liegt gerade darin, mit möglichst hohem Puls zu schießen. Anders als bei der Bundeswehr und Sportschützen, wo in den Atempausen, also der Ruhe geschossen wird. 

Wer als Biathlet nicht binnen der ersten Minute nach Eintreffen die Schüsse rauskloppt, schießt daneben. Auch hier gilt: Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit!

Kannst Du im nächsten Winter ja mal beobachten. Die Fehler kommen immer am Schluss!


----------



## Tobsn (19. August 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...aber das ist tooootal falsch! ...





Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...Die Kunst liegt gerade darin, mit mÃ¶glichst hohem Puls zu schieÃen. Anders als bei der Bundeswehr und SportschÃ¼tzen, wo in den Atempausen, also der Ruhe geschossen wird.
> ...



Es ist  ja auch die Kunst eines guten MTB Racer mit mÃ¶glichst hohem Puls noch technische Up- und Downhills zu fahren.
Und auch Biathleten rauschen nicht mit Anschlag Puls in den SchieÃstand, sonder konsolidieren ihren Puls.
Genauso macht man es ja auch beim MTB.
Wenn ich einen technischen Anstieg hab und ich komm an eine Tricky Stelle, dann konsolidiere ich meinen Puls auf ein Level in dem ich die Stelle schaffe und schon gehtâs drÃ¼ber.
Je hÃ¶her mein Puls in dem ich die Stelle schaffe umso besser.

Dass beim Biathlon noch dazu kommt, dass wenn die lÃ¤nger Stehen der Puls durchschlÃ¤gt und sie gar nicht mehr treffen kann so aufs MTB natÃ¼rlich so nicht Ã¼bertragen werden.
Wollte auch keinen 1:1 Vergleich ziehen.

Was ich so Ã¼ber Biathlon gefunden hab.


> Belastungspuls liegt bei etwa 180, anlaufen zum SchieÃstand, Puls beruhigen, SchieÃen bei ca. 150 bis 160. Alles was darunter fÃ¤llt, wird kritisch, da der Puls hart wird und sich auf die Waffe Ã¼bertrÃ¤gt


----------



## Kelme (19. August 2011)

Eine Pulsschlagdiskussion im Gäsbock-Thread. Ich bin begeistert.


----------



## Tobsn (19. August 2011)

Der Thread war alt und unbewacht, 
da haben wir in


----------



## Kelme (19. August 2011)

Solange niemand versucht sich hier für das Jahr 2012 anzumelden, geht's ja auch in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (19. August 2011)

Wie wärs denn mit Voranmeldeformularen? Da hätte man schon mal was in der Hand


----------



## lomo (19. August 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Solange niemand versucht sich hier für das Jahr 2012 anzumelden, geht's ja auch in Ordnung.



Apropos ....


----------



## unocz (19. August 2011)

bin dabei


----------



## Dddakk (19. August 2011)

VAzMaS!


----------



## lomo (19. August 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> VAzMaS!



Wasn?


----------



## Joshua60 (19. August 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> VAzMaS!



*V*or*A*nmeldung*z*um*Ma*rathon*S*tart


----------



## tommybgoode (19. August 2011)

Gut, dann melde ich mich jetzt hiermit für Gäsbock 12 und Sigma 12 an .
Mit wem muss ich schlafen, um bei der dritten Veranstaltung einen Startplatz zu bekommen?

Ziel im Mai: Einfach Spaß haben
Ziel im August: Alles fahren können (ging diesmal leider nicht) und eine passable Zeit haben.

Schön, dass es so verschiedene Veranstaltungen gibt! Man muss halt nur wissen worauf man sich einlässt. Und wenn nicht, lernt man halt für's nächste mal... ist ja auch nicht schlimm


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. August 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Mit wem muss ich schlafen, um bei der dritten Veranstaltung einen Startplatz zu bekommen?



Es gibt Angebote, bei denen muss man einfach davon ausgehen, dass sie ernst genommen werden sollen!


----------



## Kelme (19. August 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ...
> Mit wem muss ich schlafen, um bei der dritten Veranstaltung einen Startplatz zu bekommen?
> ...


Ich frag' die Jungs mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (20. August 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> *V*or*A*nmeldung*z*um*Ma*rathon*S*tart



Beinahe!   Streiche "Start", setze "Spaltung"!


----------



## Maxnus (20. August 2011)

Hab ich mir doch gedacht das hier wieder "die richtigen Biker" was zum Thema zu schwierige Strecke schreiben - komischerweise philosophieren alle bei fast allen Veranstaltungen vom technischen Anspruch und wenn der Veranstalter dann die Streckendaumenschrauben anzieht werden es jedes Jahr weniger Teilnehmer - wie kommt das nur?? 
ich meinte mit verblockt die CCmäßigen Abfahrten, das ist jetzt nicht wirklich ein konditionelles, sondern ein fahrtechnisches Problem. Ein nicht allzukleiner Teil der Bikergemeinde im Fahrtechnischen Mittelfeld denkt durchaus so wie ich, nur sagt es kaum einer hier, um nicht diese Eisenkerlekommentare zu kriegen. Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, dass man es nicht fahren kann - ich fand es zu verblockt und teils zu ccmäßige downhills, wofür gibt`s diese Rennen denn als eigene Kategorie. 
Guckt Euch doch die Teilnehmerstärke in Neustadt an; wo ist denn das große Mittelfeld, das solche Veranstaltungen mitfinanziert, wieso hat denn Daun 2000 Teilnehmer     -   alles Lutscher????


----------



## coffer (20. August 2011)

Maxnus schrieb:


> wieso hat denn Daun 2000 Teilnehmer


Wer möchte bitte schon 2000 teilnehmer.........ich nicht. Die stehen doch eh nur in der Gegend rum und blockieren alles!
Sven


----------



## Tobsn (20. August 2011)

Maxnus schrieb:


> ... wieso hat denn Daun 2000 Teilnehmer     -   alles Lutscher????


Ne, Holländer und Belgier.


----------



## Dddakk (20. August 2011)

...nu aber ab aufs Bike! 

Ciao! Bis in 8 Tagen!


----------



## coffer (20. August 2011)

Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergfried (20. August 2011)

2012 wird verdammt verblockt!
das sag ich euch!
Gruß Bergfried


----------



## Rainer_L. (20. August 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ne, Holländer und Belgier.


----------



## tommybgoode (20. August 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> Wer möchte bitte schon 2000 teilnehmer.........ich nicht. Die stehen doch eh nur in der Gegend rum und blockieren alles!
> Sven



Stimmt in dem Fall eigentlich nicht, da dort alles technisch sehr einfach ist. Ich find's eigentlich schon eher langweilig. Aber das große Starterfeld hat auch so sein Flair. Ich bin da eigentlich auch nur mitgefahren, weil die Schwiegereltern 200m vom Start wohnen.
Wie gesagt, schön, dass es so verschiedene Veranstaltungen gibt. Jeder kann ja hingehen, wo er will.

Und die Sache mit der dritten Veranstaltung, ..., vielleicht geht's ja doch ohne Beischlaf...


----------



## coffer (21. August 2011)

@Tommybgoode
ich war ja gestern beim MTB-Park-Marathon. Beim ersten Singletrail Anstieg 
waren wir gut 10-15 Minuten gestanden! Gut, es kamen dabei sehr geile Bilder
raus, da ich genau an der Lichtschranke vom Foto stand 
Ich denke die Speicherkarte war sehr schnell voll

Es hat halt ewig gedauert, bis wir oben waren. So heftigen Stau hatte ich
noch nie bei einem Marathon. Muss halt nicht sein. Bei der ersten Abfahrt
war es genau so.

Sven


----------



## Rainer_L. (21. August 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> @Tommybgoode
> ich war ja gestern beim MTB-Park-Marathon. Beim ersten Singletrail Anstieg
> waren wir gut 10-15 Minuten gestanden!


 
Bin dort gestern auch mit gefahren u. mußte bei allen 3 Runden nicht einmal warten. War aber auch relativ weit vorn .
Es war eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung, stressfrei bis auf die Wespen...

Gruß Rainer


----------



## coffer (21. August 2011)

Rainer_L. schrieb:


> Bin dort gestern auch mit gefahren u. mußte bei allen 3 Runden nicht einmal warten. War aber auch relativ weit vorn .
> Es war eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung, stressfrei bis auf die Wespen...
> 
> Gruß Rainer



An der Orga gibt es auch nichts zu bemängeln! Ich war jetzt das 4. mal
dabei und fand es diesmal am besten.

Ich war leider aus zeitlichen Gründen im 3. Startblock. Ich denke, da waren schon viele "Anfänger oder Neulinge" mit bei. Der 4. Startblock kam gleich 
hinterher. Naja, wäre ich halt früher am Start gewesen, dann hätte das schon gepasst!

Ich habe das ganze ja eigentlich auf die oben genannten 2000 Starter
bezogen.

Sven - alles ist gut!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. August 2011)

Bergfried schrieb:


> 2012 wird verdammt verblockt!
> das sag ich euch!
> Gruß Bergfried



Prima! Dann kommen wir auch 

Neustadt war der Traum, der Gäsbock gefällt uns auch sehr 
Hier im Saarland und in der Eifel kommen die Fahrer mittlerweile schon ins Schwitzen, wenn es darum geht, eine 20 cm Stufe hinabzufahren. Dann wird schon heftig diskutiert, ob man sowas den Fahrern zumuten sollte. Die sollen sich mal die CC-Strecke in Neustadt / Titisee anschauen....Wir sind auch der Meinung dass die Fahrer, auf deren Drängen die Strecken bei uns immer einfacher gestaltet werden, an RR-Rennen teilnehmen  und nicht uns MTB´lern den Spaß verderben sollten. Immer wird die Verantwortung der Veranstalter als Argument gebracht - wie machen das nur die Pfälzer Veranstalter? 

Hier im Saarland wundert man sich, dass man uns überall um die Ohren fährt und hat so gar keine Erklärung dafür...Evtl mal absteigen und schieben scheint wohl eine üble Schande zu sein.

Also für uns geht es nächstes Jahr verstärkt in Richtung Pfalz


----------



## Dämon__ (21. August 2011)

Bei einem Marathon erwartet die Mehrheit halt Racerstrecken ohne große technische Abfahrten, das war ja auch bisher immer so, auch in anderen Bundesländern. Erst in den letzten Jahren sind die Strecken geändert worden auf Wunsch vieler Fahrer.
Übrigens wenn ich technische Strecken bevorzuge dann fahre ich lieber eine der vielen CTF´s die es gibt, sind meistens schöner und kommt nicht in den Stau.


----------



## elch01 (21. August 2011)

ich war beim MTB-Park-Marathon auch am Start in der ersten Gruppe. Am ersten Singeltrail  Stau. Um das zu vermeiden hätte die Startblöcke kleiner sein müssen. Wenn geschätzte 100 Leute auf einmal starten und dann nach 3Km flacher Waldautobahn auch fast gleichzeitig am Traileinstieg ankommen ist der Stau vorprogrammiert. Der Anstieg am Anfang der 3 Runde währe das Mittel gewesen um ein solches Teilnehmerfeld in die Länge zu ziehen. Die Fotografen im Trail haben dann nochmal die Situation verschlimmert... Da wollte ja Jeder gut aussehen und nicht schieben .... Ansonsten war es eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung. Die Wespen erhalten hoffentlich beim nächsten mal Hausverbot


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (21. August 2011)

Gianty schrieb:


> Hier im Saarland und in der Eifel kommen die Fahrer mittlerweile schon ins Schwitzen, wenn es darum geht, eine 20 cm Stufe hinabzufahren.



man muss die Stufe ja nicht fahren, man kann sie ja auch einfach springen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (21. August 2011)

coffer schrieb:


> @Tommybgoode
> ich war ja gestern beim MTB-Park-Marathon. Beim ersten Singletrail Anstieg
> waren wir gut 10-15 Minuten gestanden!



Klar, das gibt's. Ich habe mich auch nur auf Daun bezogen. Da gibt es eigentlich wenig Staus. Aber halt auch wenig Trails.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. August 2011)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> man muss die Stufe ja nicht fahren, man kann sie ja auch einfach springen



Klar! Nur was haben die RR-Fahrer gemacht? Beim Überrollen die Vorderradbremse voll zu und dann ab über den Lenker. Anstatt die Umfahrung zu benutzen wenn man sich sowas nicht zutraut. Wie kann man auch nur solch fiese Hindernisse in einen CC-Kurs einbauen?

Also die MTB´ler hatten es alle problemlos hinbekommen.

Es ist ja schön, dass es für alle Interessen unterschiedliche Veranstaltungen gibt. Dann sucht man sich einfach das raus was man gerne fahren will.  

Wir kommen auf alle Fälle gerne in die Pfalz und springen dann halt dort über die Stufen - egal wie steil die sind


----------



## LatteMacchiato (21. August 2011)

das möchte ich sehen wenn ihr die Stufen hochspringt


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. August 2011)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> das möchte ich sehen wenn ihr die Stufen hochspringt



Runter natürlich 
20cm schaffe ich noch 

Wobei ich in Lemberg mal sehen durfte, wie ein Trial´er einige Stufen hochgesprungen ist


----------



## Radler-01 (22. August 2011)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Gut, dann melde ich mich jetzt hiermit für Gäsbock 12 und Sigma 12 an .
> Mit wem muss ich schlafen, um bei der dritten Veranstaltung einen Startplatz zu bekommen?
> 
> Ziel im Mai: Einfach Spaß haben
> ...


 
Da schließ ich mich an ... nur bei der 3. Veranstaltung mach ich nicht mit - ich bin glücklich verheiratet.

ansonsten: Erfahrung kommt von Er-Fahren


----------



## Radler-01 (23. August 2011)

was ich ja noch auf der HP der GBB entdeckt habe:
> Gäsbock 12 am 12. (mai) 2012 < das kann ja nur gut werden  (@ kelme. das ist gut getimt/geplant, Schaltjahre haben auch Vorteile)

> meine Tochter  hat da Geburtstag   (@ kelme. das ist schlecht geplant...)

T: -263 Tage (zum Verhandeln...)


----------



## Quente (23. August 2011)

...schenk deiner tochter ein neues rad mit startplatz nr.(alter)...


----------



## Radler-01 (25. August 2011)

Quente schrieb:


> ...schenk deiner tochter ein neues rad mit startplatz nr.(alter)...


 
  an sowas dachte ich auch schon  - aber mit 6 Jahren ist selbst "dolangkords" zu lang...


----------



## alexle (8. September 2011)

Gäsbock 12 am 12. (mai) 2012 

Upps, da wussten andere mehr als ich 
schnell mal Termin notieren bevor ich verplant bin

*jetzt schon freu*

und jipieeeh ...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (8. September 2011)

Bestellung:
3 Plätzchen zur Spaltung bitte.


----------



## lomo (8. September 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Bestellung:
> 3 Plätzchen zur Spaltung bitte.



wIESO? iHR HATTET DOCH GENUG pLATZ AN DER sPALTUNG!


----------



## Dddakk (8. September 2011)

..nur in der SSP-Lounge..

Sonst wurde es oft kuschlig, weil so viele fotografiert und gepost haben.  tsts


----------



## Dddakk (22. August 2012)

(uralderfredwiederhochhhol...)

...immer mehr Nachahmer, sogar in McPomm...


----------



## coffer (22. August 2012)

Sitzt die Französische Sprache schon?

Sven


----------



## lomo (22. August 2012)

coffer schrieb:


> Sitzt die Französische Sprache schon?
> 
> Sven



bien sûr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (27. August 2012)

coffer, du hast gefehlt.   
Und, es kam immer das "richtige", bestellte Essen: Viel Federweg der "quaaakt"!


----------



## Deleted 77527 (3. September 2012)

.. ich habs geahnt: Jetzt werden schon Rennautos in den Trikotfarben des GB11 lackiert:





Gulf-Renner beim Nostalgie-Bergrennen in Presberg im Rheingau


----------



## Dddakk (2. Oktober 2012)

Hübsch!

Hier auch was nett verpacktes...:


----------



## lomo (2. Oktober 2012)

An dir ist ein Portrait-Fotograf verloren gegangen ...


----------



## Dddakk (2. Oktober 2012)

Lomo, sie hätte hier sofort SÜD ausgelöst.


----------



## lomo (2. Oktober 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Lomo, sie hätte hier sofort SÜD ausgelöst.



Meinst Du?
Was issen SÜD?


----------



## Radler-01 (2. Oktober 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> ...Was issen SÜD?


 

... need to be solved ...


----------



## Kelme (2. Oktober 2012)

Bevor ich hier irgendwelche "SÜD"-Erläuterungen abgebe, werde ich lieber Thread und Anmeldung für "Gäsbock 13" starten. Ab Sonntag, 07. Oktober 2012 geht es los.


----------



## lomo (2. Oktober 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bevor ich hier irgendwelche "SÜD"-Erläuterungen abgebe, werde ich lieber Thread und Anmeldung für "Gäsbock 13" starten. Ab Sonntag, 07. Oktober 2012 geht es los.


----------



## Dddakk (2. Oktober 2012)

ein 

und

ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Oktober 2012)

YES so muß das... komm vom enduro race heim bin fixefertig und glücklich und dann
les ich was von GB 13 anmeldung..... heute ist ein sehr guter tag


----------

